# Ongoing CBT Exam Spam Thread 2022



## Dothracki PE

Back by popular demand. This is our the new EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses for the Weekly WttS. For the noobs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 1,000,000 posts. The rules are as follows:

No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional;
Spelling doesn’t count; and
Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme.
These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "TIME". Good luck and happy spamming. And hopefully we don't break the website.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## Spitfire6532

Single?


----------



## Spitfire6532

Double?


----------



## Spitfire6532

Triple?


----------



## Spitfire6532

Quadruple?


----------



## Spitfire6532

Quintuple?


----------



## Spitfire6532

Sextuple?


----------



## Spitfire6532

Octuple?


----------



## Spitfire6532

Nonuple?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAYYYYYYYYYY I CAN SPAM AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spitfire6532

Decuple?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I've missed spam so much!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## txjennah PE

YAYYY THE SPAM THREAD IS BAAAACK.

Now I can post nonsensical things again!

Like my confusion why Instagram Reels is pushing all these teen mom reels onto me, a 37-year-old childless woman.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

Semi-serious question, did we break the servers with the last spam thread?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

yeah is that why we got shut down?


----------



## steel

1,000,000?!?!?!?! 
​​​​


----------



## MeowMeow PE

structurenole15 said:


> 1,000,000?!?!?!?!


 pshhhhh easy


----------



## realms17




----------



## Spitfire6532

PE exam is cancelled. Everyone gets their PE!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

meow spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

@MeowMeow I can't look at your username and not think of Meow Mix.


----------



## txjennah PE

I love chicken
I love liver
Meow Mix,
Meow Mix
Please deliver


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

Spamlife


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Good morning spammers!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

May your day be merry and filled with spam


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## txjennah PE

Morning spaaaaam!!!

I have been going to yoga classes in the AM and as someone who is WFH permanently now, it feels so good to wake up early, go somewhere in my car, and be around other people. I have been standing a lot straighter the past several days too, so my sad back really needs it (along with my mental health).

I am doing hot yoga and I do feel like every class is a potential superspreader event, so there is that


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Yoga is soooo great!!! But I can't do hot yoga!! I don't do well with the heat lol


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Morning spaaaaam!!!
> 
> I have been going to yoga classes in the AM and as someone who is WFH permanently now, it feels so good to wake up early, go somewhere in my car, and be around other people. I have been standing a lot straighter the past several days too, so my sad back really needs it (along with my mental health).
> 
> I am doing hot yoga and I do feel like every class is a potential superspreader event, so there is that


My wife took me to hot yoga years ago and I almost vomited. I wasn't ready for that! 

I really need to get back into yoga. I'm at the point where I can't run without my lower back hurting. Funny how golf doesn't seem to affect it, but sitting all day does.


----------



## txjennah PE

I refused to do hot yoga when I lived in Texas, but now I'm like SWEET HEAT, GIVE ME YOUR WARMTH.

I hear you on the back pain @DuranDuran PE . If I don't do some form of the movement in the morning, I'll feel it all day when I sit. But I tried standing desks and I didn't like that very much either.


----------



## txjennah PE

Oh and this place only heats to 85 degrees. I don't think I could do hot yoga where it's heated to 105, that sounds like a heat stroke waiting to happen.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I refused to do hot yoga when I lived in Texas, but now I'm like SWEET HEAT, GIVE ME YOUR WARMTH.
> 
> I hear you on the back pain @DuranDuran PE . If I don't do some form of the movement in the morning, I'll feel it all day when I sit. But I tried standing desks and I didn't like that very much either.


I'm glad you mentioned that. My company has been thinking about getting one for me, but I wasn't sure how effective they'd be. I have one of those huge stability balls and when I worked in NC, I used that instead of a chair. Literally sat on a stability ball all day. I did that for years and never had back issues. Of course I was more active and did yoga back then. Maybe I should try the stability ball again?


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh and this place only heats to 85 degrees. I don't think I could do hot yoga where it's heated to 105, that sounds like a heat stroke waiting to happen.


I think it was 95-98 where I went. The second time wasn't as bad, but we quit going after that for some reason.


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I think it was 95-98 where I went. The second time wasn't as bad, but we quit going after that for some reason.


95-98 sounds intense! 85 is very comfortable, not sure how I'd feel with anything higher than that.

I used to do ergonomic assessments and there were a lot of people who enjoyed the standing desks. (Our company didn't allow stability balls because of liability issues in case someone fell off of one. Haha.) I raised my desk and tried it for several months. I think my problem is I didn't have a comfortable chair (it was really a stool at that point) and I felt like I was hurting my back more than helping it. If I got a Varidesk or some other kind of adjustable standing desk, that might have been different. I'm not sure though. So if you have a really comfortable office chair and get a nice thick mat to stand on, then an adjustable standing desk might be worth exploring. 

So far if I do some kind of workout in the morning and I don't pull it by doing something dumb (which happens way more often than I'd like it to), then my back is good for the rest of the day.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26323


A chair can't save a SBD fart


----------



## pbrme

txjennah PE said:


> A chair can't save a SBD fart


Of course it can... if there's a cushion.
I hate sitting on other peoples cushions (desk chairs, patio furniture, grandma's couches, etc.) after they get up, because I know when I sit down there was just a small release of whatever was trapped in there. I feel bad for the I.T. people, but their probably used to it.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I reckon I can put PE after my user name now


----------



## pbrme

Did you get your wall hanger yet?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I got an email with a letter that contains my license number that says I am licensed as of the date of the letter (which was december 2). I don't have that fancy piece of paper yet though


----------



## pbrme

Sounds like you're legit. Meow.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAMZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## pbrme

Spam?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I buy the same cottage cheese on a regular basis. Same brand, same curd size, same fat content. Sometimes it’s nice and thick, and sometimes it’s really runny.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## MeowMeow PE

cat playing guitar.....what song do you all imagine accompanying this gif?


----------



## pbrme

^Probably this one.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow said:


> cat playing guitar.....what song do you all imagine accompanying this gif?


I see that gif and think of this: 



It used to be a website but the link doesn't work for me when I click.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Man you guys did not disappoint with those songs


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> I refused to do hot yoga when I lived in Texas, but now I'm like SWEET HEAT, GIVE ME YOUR WARMTH.
> 
> I hear you on the back pain @DuranDuran PE . If I don't do some form of the movement in the morning, I'll feel it all day when I sit. But I tried standing desks and I didn't like that very much either.


We have standing desks and I've been getting back to using it a few times a week. My core muscles have definitely suffered from the pandemic.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 100!*


----------



## steel

YAY!


----------



## steel

TOP!


----------



## pbrme

Spam for progress


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## pbrme

Slow spam progress today


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## leggo PE

Spam isn’t quite the same when you know the spam thread’s gonna be open for at least the next 12 months…


----------



## MeowMeow PE

leggo PE said:


> Spam isn’t quite the same when you know the spam thread’s gonna be open for at least the next 12 months…


Yeah there doesn’t feel like a need to spam like crazy. But it’s very very nice to have somewhere to spam when you’re jonesin for spammin.


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow said:


> I got an email with a letter that contains my license number that says I am licensed as of the date of the letter (which was december 2). I don't have that fancy piece of paper yet though


ADD THE PE! SAY IT LOUD AND PROUD!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> We have standing desks and I've been getting back to using it a few times a week. My core muscles have definitely suffered from the pandemic.


Oooh let me know which brand you have and how you like it. Does it make a difference? I have lower back issues.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Oooh let me know which brand you have and how you like it. Does it make a difference? I have lower back issues.


They were Haworth, I think something like this: Upside Sit-to-Stand Desk, Standard Range

I like it, I think there are some health benefits to standing at work for at least 30 minutes of the day. I usually use it for about an hour to give a little variety. Plus it's more useful to have a small two person collaboration session at the computer when the desk is raised. I definitely saw more use of them when we first moved to the office 3 years ago but I don't see many using it these days. Maybe I just haven't noticed.

Obviously I didn't buy them. I think when you get new cubicles and such it's almost a standard product they sell now. I'm sure there is a reduction in cost though if you did stick to traditional fixed desks.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Hey guys....

Spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

there thats a little better


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## leggo PE

Friday spam!


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow said:


> Yeah there doesn’t feel like a need to spam like crazy. But it’s very very nice to have somewhere to spam when you’re jonesin for spammin.


You’re right, it’s a different kind of spam, but it’s still spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> SPAM?


TOPSIES spam!!


----------



## pbrme

Spamtastic!


----------



## DLD PE

I got SPAM


----------



## steel

MeowMeow said:


> I got an email with a letter that contains my license number that says I am licensed as of the date of the letter (which was december 2). I don't have that fancy piece of paper yet though


If you don't add the PE after your name, I'm voting for you in mafia.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## txjennah PE

Working out of an actual office today give me more coffee por favor spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

structurenole15 said:


> If you don't add the PE after your name, I'm voting for you in mafia.


Look, I want to add a little monocle and mustache to my profile pic, maybe a pipe or top hat too, just to make it more distinguished to go along with the updated user name. But that will take me time to do, and I just haven't had it in me yet. I'll do it soon maybe.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Happy friday. Just a few more hours left for me, losing motivation but would like to finish the three concrete tasks sitting on my desk.


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow said:


> Look, I want to add a little monocle and mustache to my profile pic, maybe a pipe or top hat too, just to make it more distinguished to go along with the updated user name. But that will take me time to do, and I just haven't had it in me yet. I'll do it soon maybe.


Spam
Here you go:


----------



## pbrme

Oh boy. This is spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

pbrme said:


> Spam
> Here you go:
> View attachment 26411


LMAO! that is amazing  while I'm preeeeeetty gangster outside of work, since I'll be using a professional title on here, I was thinking something with more prestige


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow said:


> LMAO! that is amazing  while I'm preeeeeetty gangster outside of work, since I'll be using a professional title on here, I was thinking something with more prestige


Yeah, probably right. Here's old school gangster.


----------



## pbrme

And spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SUNDAY SCARIES SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Today I ate leftover fettuccine Alfredo and drank a pineapple mango drink at the same time and the two did not sit well in my stomach together and a couple hours later I hurled


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

*TOPSIES *


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Early morning SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

Spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

where have all the spamboys gone oh?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

Right at the end of my first semester in college, my roommate's mom had a baby. My roommate was so excited about his birth. Sometimes her mom would bring him to campus and he would crawl around the room. He was so cute.

Today he turns 19 and I feel old as fuck.


----------



## pbrme

Spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

MORNING SPAMMERS


----------



## txjennah PE

Morning spammers. My dog is snoring and it is goddamn adorable. I much prefer the snoring over the barking that he was doing ten minutes ago. We have a lot of crows outside and that gives my dog feelings.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I'm trying to make friends with crows. I want them to bring me little presents. But every time I see them outside, I run inside to grab peanuts, and when I get back outside they're gone


----------



## pbrme

Spam. Put a bowl of peanuts outside of your window.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

pbrme said:


> Spam. Put a bowl of peanuts outside of your window.


I should...but I'm scared the starlings will get there before the crows....and there will be LOTS of them. Although, I read somewhere that starlings have a difficult time eating peanuts in the shell because they have softer bills or something, so I should try it. I have several bird feeders up (I'm kind of obsessed), and I have them all so either the starlings can't eat from the feeder, OR the feeders they can eat from I only put safflower seed in them because the starlings don't eat that. It is very disappointing because I want to do a big platform tray feeder and put lots of good things like live mealworms and nuts and fruits out to attract more cooler birds....but those GD starlings take over.


----------



## leggo PE

Bird spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow said:


> ....but those GD starlings take over.


I hear you there. The wife and I enjoy our backyard bird haven. We have 6 separate seed stations, but get bombarded by red-wing blackbirds all the time. ...And that's when the hawk comes. It usually harvests a junco or two every month. Between the RWBs and the hawk, we still have quite the spread though.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Alright @pbrme ….which one shall it be?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

If anyone else wants to chime in on my post above, I will take votes. Please submit by end of day today. Thank you


----------



## steel

SPAM SPAM SPAMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200 BECAUSE SLAPPING PEOPLE IS FROWNED UPON


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

SPAM TO 200!


----------



## steel

YAY! TOPSIES!


----------



## DLD PE

SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@structurenole15 since you buried my post for voting which updated picture of my cat I should do, you have to vote now.


----------



## steel

MeowMeow said:


> @structurenole15 since you buried my post for voting which updated picture of my cat I should do, you have to vote now.


Definitely the one with the top hat!


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26472
> 
> Alright @pbrme ….which one shall it be?


This one!


----------



## txjennah PE

pbrme said:


> I hear you there. The wife and I enjoy our backyard bird haven. We have 6 separate seed stations, but get bombarded by red-wing blackbirds all the time. ...And that's when the hawk comes. It usually harvests a junco or two every month. Between the RWBs and the hawk, we still have quite the spread though.
> 
> View attachment 26470


I love this movie so much. I can probably quote the entire thing word for word at this point.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow said:


> If anyone else wants to chime in on my post above, I will take votes. Please submit by end of day today. Thank you


Picture #2


----------



## txjennah PE

I just clicked to join a meeting that is scheduled for 3 pm TOMORROW and now all of the invitees probably saw that my dumbass self started a meeting a full 24 hours in advance COOL COOL COOL


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26472
> 
> 
> Alright @pbrme ….which one shall it be?


#2 for sure!


----------



## pbrme

Oh and Spam.


----------



## pbrme

txjennah PE said:


> I love this movie so much. I can probably quote the entire thing word for word at this point.


Spamsonite... I was way off.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SSPPAAMM


----------



## txjennah PE

pbrme said:


> Spamsonite... I was way off.


Just when I think you couldn't possibly be any dumber, you go and do something like this.


.......and TOTALLY REDEEM YOURSELF


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I JUST THOUGHT SHE WAS A RAGING ALCOHOLIC!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’ve always wanted to get a nice painting or print similar to this to hang in my bathroom. Maybe someday if I ever have a house with more than one bathroom. It doesn’t go with the decor of my bathroom now. OR MAYBE I just need to change the decor of my bathroom to match this print.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’ve always wanted to get a nice painting or print similar to this to hang in my bathroom. Maybe someday if I ever have a house with more than one bathroom. It doesn’t go with the decor of my bathroom now. OR MAYBE I just need to change the decor of my bathroom to match this print. View attachment 26474


LOL.

My friend has this one and it makes me laugh out loud every time I go into the bathroom:


----------



## steel

AFTER HOURS SPAM!


----------



## pbrme




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Lolololololololololololololololololololololololol spam


----------



## txjennah PE

@MeowMeow PE I love the icon and name change, untz untz untz


----------



## pbrme

txjennah PE said:


> @MeowMeow PE I love the icon and name change, untz untz untz


Same, spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## pbrme




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

How do you all make the custom taglines on these gifs?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> How do you all make the custom taglines on these gifs?


Meme Generator - Imgflip !!!!! You can make a gif there!!! @pbrme taught me lol 
You just find a gif you like that is on a loop, then copy image address into the meme generator site in the create gif page. And then you edit from there!


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


>


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I love the smell of SPAM in the morning.


----------



## pbrme

And the smell of spam at supper time.


----------



## steel

Spam because spam because fuckkkkkkkk


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Anyone else when they can’t sleep at night just lay there and start thinking about how we’re all together on this planet? Billions of people on this sphere that is billions of years old. This little sphere that is spinning while rotating around a ball of plasma at an insane speed. Just a tiny little orb in an unfathomably expansive universe. Right here, right now we are here. Things actually _exist_. _I_ fucking _exist_. For the tiniest itiest bittiest blip of (infinite? Looped? Fractal? Jeremy Bearimy?) time. And how I feel about that is….sad that I can’t (as far as I know or can comprehend) experience all of this existence for longer. Angry that I can’t know and understand all the answers to all these mysteries about what exists, and how and why everything exists and works. But I’m also so grateful that I get to experience this existence as I know it. I feel so many more emotions about it all at once, but I know all I can do is try my best to enjoy this existence while I can. And remind myself that even though there are so many terrifying, cruel and horrible things that happen and exist, there are just as many wondrous, beautiful and magnificent things that happen and exist.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Phew sorry I just got way too deep for this forum there. Hopefully now I can get two hours of sleep before I have to wake up. And then I’ll be back to being silly


----------



## MeowMeow PE

But when I first wake up I’ll be like this lololol


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Phew sorry I just got way too deep for this forum there. Hopefully now I can get two hours of sleep before I have to wake up. And then I’ll be back to being silly


Nothing's too deep for this forum!


----------



## txjennah PE

That is lovely @MeowMeow PE 

I wish I had those thoughts when I wake up in the middle of the night instead of being grumpy about my husband snoring.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> That is lovely @MeowMeow PE
> 
> I wish I had those thoughts when I wake up in the middle of the night instead of being grumpy about my husband snoring.


Lmao! My husband was talking in his sleep last night a lot. I couldn't tell what he was saying, but it was pretty funny. He snores too, but thankfully it's not like a super loud obnoxious snore, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Lmao! My husband was talking in his sleep last night a lot. I couldn't tell what he was saying, but it was pretty funny. He snores too, but thankfully it's not like a super loud obnoxious snore, so it doesn't bother me.


That is good he doesn't have an obnoxious snore. Hahaha it's so funny when they talk in their sleep! I know I don't really snore, but my husband told me I was the other night (lightly). I was horrified. Horrified!!!!

I was super grumpy early this AM because I have been waking up early to go to my yoga Omicron superspreader classes, and my husband woke me up AND the dog peed on the carpet. WHY CAN'T YOU GRANT ME SLEEP, SWEET UNIVERSE?


----------



## pbrme

Morning Spamnation. You all are funny with your talks of snoring and lucid contemplation and such.


----------



## txjennah PE

My friend posted this TikTok in the group Slack, and I am dying inside of cringe and I just need to share my cringe with others. I really hope it's fake, but idk idk idk


----------



## DLD PE

That's not how you fertilize Eggos


----------



## steel

SPAM SPAM SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## steel

*CHRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

CHRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!!


----------



## steel

CHRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!!


----------



## steel

CHRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!!


----------



## steel

CHRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!!


----------



## steel

CHRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!!


----------



## steel

CHRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!!


----------



## steel

CHRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!!


----------



## steel

CHRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!!


----------



## steel

CHRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!!


----------



## steel

CHRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!!


----------



## steel

CHRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!!


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

*C**HRISTMAS SPAM TO 300!!!!!!**!*


----------



## steel

YAY CHRISTMAS TOPSIES!


----------



## pbrme

Spam for the sake.


----------



## txjennah PE

Spotify has an 80s playlist for Throwback Thursday and this song will be stuck in my head forever:

I JUST CAN'T GET ENOUGH
I JUST CAN'T GET ENOUGH

Now it's stuck in your head too. You're welcome.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Spotify has an 80s playlist for Throwback Thursday and this song will be stuck in my head forever:
> 
> I JUST CAN'T GET ENOUGH
> I JUST CAN'T GET ENOUGH
> 
> Now it's stuck in your head too. You're welcome.


Fortunately I don't know which song this is....yet


----------



## leggo PE

Spam! 

I went to see the Nutcracker last night. It was fun! But I didn’t recognize the sugar plum fairies as said sugar plum fairies. I would have had a word with the costume designer, if I could!


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Fortunately I don't know which song this is....yet


----------



## pbrme

^Not clicking it. Nope.
Just gonna sit here and enjoy my coffee and proposal prep.


----------



## DLD PE

pbrme said:


> ^Not clicking it. Nope.
> Just gonna sit here and enjoy my coffee and proposal prep.


"Enjoy the Silence"


----------



## DLD PE

Now that one is in my head....

"All I ever wanted, all I ever needed is here, in my arms..."


----------



## txjennah PE

Words are veryyyyyy unnecessarrrryyyyyy


----------



## DLD PE

Theyyyyy can only do harmmmm


----------



## txjennah PE

Always something there to remind meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

(different song)


----------



## leggo PE

Sleepy spam!


----------



## pbrme

Online meeting spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

sad spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Low sodium SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

this is making me feel better


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

What are everyone’s holiday plans?

Besides spam?


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

leggo PE said:


> What are everyone’s holiday plans?
> 
> Besides spam?


christmas eve we're doing dinner with my parents. on christmas day we're going to my brother-in-law and sister-in-law's and watching the nieces open their presents! they're teenagers now so it won't be as exciting as when they were little. but i always look forward to it. that reminds me i still need to get presents for the nieces!


----------



## leggo PE

Can’t wait to leave the office SPAM!


----------



## DLD PE

Getting ready to watch The Crown spam. We're on the 2nd season.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

getting ready to work for at least a couple hours because i've slacked all week. gonna be a late night SPAM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

who will saaaaaave your spams?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

you took your spam off and stood in the rain
you're always crazy like that


----------



## MeowMeow PE

theeeeese fooooolish spams are teaaaaring mee apaaaart. and youuur thoughtless spaaaaaams are breaaaaaking my heart. you're breaking my heart.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

you're always brilliant in the morning, smoking your spams and talking over coffee


----------



## MeowMeow PE

well excuse me, gess i've mistaken you for somebody else...somebody who gave a SPAAAAAAAAAAM , somebody more like myself


----------



## MeowMeow PE

i smoke two spams in the morning, i smoke two spams at night


----------



## txjennah PE

This morning at my yoga Omicron superspreader class, someone was coughing, so the instructor gave her a cough drop and left one of the doors open.

Me this morning when the person was coughing:


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

Friday Spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Office Christmas party today SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I hope I win the ugly Christmas sweater contest SPAM! I think I have a good chance!  I went all out. I AM IN IT TO WIN IT. Will report back and let you guys know.


----------



## pbrme

Spamtastic


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I look like an elementary school music teacher from the 90s


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spam!!


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I look like an elementary school music teacher from the 90s


Description plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> Description plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


I’m wearing a red vintage 80s or 90s sweatshirt with puffy print of birds and bird houses and trees and it has a built in collar. And a dark green tea length accordion skirt with polka dots and some tan loafer mules and dangly jingle bell earrings. Plus my bangs just really ties it all together.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m wearing a red vintage 80s or 90s sweatshirt with puffy print of birds and bird houses and trees and it has a built in collar. And a dark green tea length accordion skirt with polka dots and some tan loafer mules and dangly jingle bell earrings. Plus my bangs just really ties it all together.


This is quality SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

SIMPLY


----------



## txjennah PE

I'll be honest, I don't love the holidays and they turn me into a Grinch but they'll be over soon, at least.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I WON THE UGLY SWEATER CONTEST


----------



## leggo PE

Super slow spam but congrats @MeowMeow PE!


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SATURDAY NIGHT SPAM!!! Watched the new venom movie! About to go to bed!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SUNDAY SPAMZ!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

Morning spam!

Shortish week for me. I'm going to work in the mornings/early afternoon, then hang out with husband in the PM since he has the next two weeks off. Feeling very tired this AM and very unmotivated (what else is new?)


----------



## leggo PE

I feel ya, @txjennah PE! My alarm went off in the middle of a dream I was having, pretty seemingly real life if you know my husband and me (we were doing laps of a running and biking race in a forest on top of a cliff along a beach, and meanwhile, during said race, my husband kept trying to get people to go bike camping with him). Anyway, super groggy due to that. Bike commuting woke me up a bit, but I’m not stoked to be here with barely anyone else in the office. And still rather tired! Ha.

Spam!


----------



## pbrme

Spam for the cause.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SSPPPAAAAMMMMM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

DAY OFF WORK SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 400!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

SPAM TOPSIES!


----------



## pbrme

Geez, I turn around for two seconds and SPAM... this place goes nuts.


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## pbrme

"Seven. minute. Spams." Promises just a good of workout as the 8 minute folk.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

pbrme said:


> "Seven. minute. Spams." Promises just a good of workout as the 8 minute folk.


What if someone comes out with six minute spams?


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> What if someone comes out with six minute spams?


Would it then be considered soft-boiled spam?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Would it then be considered soft-boiled spam?


Ew.


----------



## pbrme

Morning. Spam?=
WhatsApp: +1(516)418-6620 Buy IELTS,PMP,NCLEX AND PTE certification Online in WORLD WIDE​


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> What if someone comes out with six minute spams?


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

Yahoo news spam:


----------



## txjennah PE

Oh no, my husband has Dumb and Dumber on in the background.


----------



## txjennah PE

OH LOOK, FROST


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!

SIMPLY


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HAVING


----------



## MeowMeow PE

A


----------



## MeowMeow PE

WONDERFUL


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM POT PIE


----------



## leggo PE

Woah, where did all the spam go??


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Topsies


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

I can't focus and have zero motivationnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn spam. Gonna sign out from EB for five minutes, maybe that will help


----------



## pbrme

I'm burned out on proposal prep spam. 
Whip cracking department leads and architects for a clearly defined scope, list of assumptions and cost est. is like pulling spam out of the can without breaking it. Peel off the top lid, invert and slap it like a new bottle of ketchup.


----------



## txjennah PE

pbrme said:


> I'm burned out on proposal prep spam.
> Whip cracking department leads and architects for a clearly defined scope, list of assumptions and cost est. is like pulling spam out of the can without breaking it. Peel off the top lid, invert and slap it like a new bottle of ketchup.


There is nothing that makes me dislike my job more than proposals and invoicing. ERRRGHHHHHHHH


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmmm


----------



## leggo PE

Bagel dough is in the works. No spam involved. AP starter is out and fed, to be fed again and then to be used for the sourdough cinnamon rolls tomorrow. Orange cranberry loaf cake will be made probably on Friday!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SSPPPAAAAMMMMM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

AFTERNOON SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM!


----------



## pbrme

Spam. 1hr to go then off till the 4th.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Congrats on being done pbr. Still have a half day tomorrow


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I'm jealous pbr. I have a half day tomorrow, and I have to work next week


----------



## Spitfire6532

That's brutal, I know most people don't have next week off. Perks of the small company... although some of our clients aren't thrilled haha


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Maaaaan I work for a small company, but they'll never give us that whole week after Christmas off (unless we use our PTO for it haha)


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

GOOD MORNING!!! Half day spamsies!!! YAY!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## steel

So much fudginess around here this holiday season! @Spitfire6532 come spam with us!!!!


----------



## steel

SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 26599


That reminds me, my husband and I just started watching Curb Your Enthusiasm...LOL so funny but so cringeworthy at the same time.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> That reminds me, my husband and I just started watching Curb Your Enthusiasm...LOL so funny but so cringeworthy at the same time.


Omg yeah my husband and I watched the first couple seasons when it was still on prime video!!! It was so cringy but I also loved it hahaha would love to get back to watching it!


----------



## leggo PE

The new season of Curb (on HBO) is pretty good! One episode nearly brought me to tears laughing. 

Spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

Finishing out the year like


----------



## txjennah PE

Guess what song I heard in yoga this morning?

SIMPLY


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> SIMPLY


HAVING


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> HAVING


A WONDERFUL


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> A WONDERFUL


CHRISTMASTIME


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Merry Christmas!


----------



## txjennah PE

Merry Christmas!


----------



## steel

Merry Christmas to most spammers here!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

WOOHOO SPAM!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Just sitting over here in the midwest missing @morphe83 PE 
Hope you're having fun!!!!


----------



## steel

*"DAY OFF" SPAM!*


----------



## steel

YAYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

TOPSIES!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Just had this feeling I was being watched…


----------



## txjennah PE

Happy week off spam! Doing lots of work with the house and it is looking gooooooood.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Jealous of all these people with all this time off work SPAM!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Jealous of all these people with all this time off work SPAM!!!!!


I have to do a wee bit of work today if it makes you feel better!


----------



## txjennah PE

Give me all the caffeine today spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Why is this coffee shop playing Christmas music please make it stop spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Making Aeropress coffee at home SPAM muahhahha.


----------



## steel

*SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## MeowMeow PE

One more day of work tomorrow and then I get a three day weekend SPAM!!!!!!! Yayayay


----------



## steel

I got a half day off tomorrow, but I won 4 hours of PTO at our christmas party so I'm using it to take a whole day!

4 day weekend SPAM!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Ripping out more carpet to see some hardwood floors today SPAM!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

First day back after time off spam! Hope everyone had a great New Year!


----------



## DLD PE

We had a great Christmas and New Year! Best of luck to everyone taking the PE exam this year! THIS IS YOUR YEAR! Go get it!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM TO YOUR MOTHAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## leggo PE

New year new spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

New year, same SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

Happy Tuesday spam! Our garage door broke last night so can't wait to spend $$$$$ to fix it, woooo!


----------



## leggo PE

Tuesday spam!


----------



## DLD PE

More SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

COLD SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

Also cold spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Jiggly SPAM.


----------



## chart94 PE

SPAM ALA KING


----------



## txjennah PE

It's cold but my dog doesn't give an eff and tries to sniff everything on his walks spam


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> Maaaaan I work for a small company, but they'll never give us that whole week after Christmas off (unless we use our PTO for it haha)


Yeah, I took PTO. Totally worth it.


----------



## pbrme

Back to the grind spam. Cheers to solving the worlds design problems for another year.


----------



## txjennah PE

pbrme said:


> Yeah, I took PTO. Totally worth it.


Same, I actually felt refreshed when I returned to work.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spamalama ding dong?


----------



## leggo PE

End of the workday spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

WHERE DA SPAMMIES AT


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> WHERE DA SPAMMIES AT


----------



## djl PE

Spammy!


----------



## DLD PE

Spammer here checking in.


----------



## pbrme

Spam reporting for duty


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin’!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spammin' in the morning, spammin' in the evening...


----------



## MeowMeow PE

"That spam is poooisoooooon" - Bell Biv DeSpam


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

WHYYYY can't i stop slacking off spam?!?!!?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I WANT HAM-CHEESE ROLLS ALL NIIIIIGHT, AND SPAM-A EVERY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HALF DAY TODAY SPAM!!!!!!!!!!! I get to go see Wicked this afternoon!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Snowed in and wfh today SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

Thursday in office spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Thursday in office spam!


Samzies in office SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Twin spam!


----------



## pbrme

Spam tops bam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam not tops!


----------



## leggo PE

No TOPSIES to be seen here, but… SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

Happy Friday!!! Cold day, negative wind chills...but no snow!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAY FRIDAYYYY!!!!!! YAY SPAMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spitfire6532

Happy Friday! It's beeeeeen a long ass week, ready for the weekend!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I'm gonna keep ooon spamming youuuuuuuu cause it's the only thing I wanna dooooooooo
I don't wanna sleep 
I just wanna keep on SPAMMING YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spam, business morning with long calls…


----------



## pbrme

Spam because software activation request is taking too long


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAY WEEEEEEEKEND!!!!!!!!! Spamsies


----------



## MeowMeow PE

i have a case of the mondays spam


----------



## pbrme

Hot potato project today spam. Have to get it out fast AF boi


----------



## pbrme




----------



## txjennah PE

My husband says that when he started dating me, I was a romantic comedy trope because of how clumsy I am. In the past 24 hours I have:

-Fallen while going down the basement (just one step at least, and didn't fall on my tailbone like last time); and
-While trying on running shoes at a store, I ran into a display of t-shirts and broke one of the coat hangers for the merchandise.

WHOOPS SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

Monday busy morning of calls spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

spam and cheeeeeese


----------



## leggo PE

Mac and cheese spam! Without the spam though.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I CAN'T GET NO SPAMISFACTIONNNNNNN!!!


----------



## morphe83 PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Just sitting over here in the midwest missing @morphe83 PE
> Hope you're having fun!!!!


I missed you too! I had fun until I was back to Houston and caught Covid on my day 2 here  a lovely gift from a close friend lol, today is officially the first day I started doing better  and I am back Babeyyyy!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

morphe83 PE said:


> I missed you too! I had fun until I was back to Houston and caught Covid on my day 2 here  a lovely gift from a close friend lol, today is officially the first day I started doing better  and I am back Babeyyyy!


YAYYYYYYYYYYY I'm so glad you are getting better and you are back!


----------



## txjennah PE

morphe83 PE said:


> I missed you too! I had fun until I was back to Houston and caught Covid on my day 2 here  a lovely gift from a close friend lol, today is officially the first day I started doing better  and I am back Babeyyyy!


I'm so sorry - I'm glad you're feeling better and back to spamming!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

watched the french dispatch last night and tilda swinton was the best part


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

Spam. Short notice project got out at 6pm yesterday. Wired up 3 dimmer switches at home after. Now I get to work on revising a few proposals for increased scope. Then swapping out a few outlets for the newer ones with built in USB when I get home. Spam and repeat.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam contribution!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAMMING WITH FRIENDS IS FUN!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam is the way and the truth and the life


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## DLD PE

Real SPAM!


----------



## txjennah PE

I wanna go spam with somebody
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM


----------



## DLD PE

SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THINK FAST! SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

sprite sounds good right now for some reason


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

In San Francisco SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*waves @leggo PE byeeeee*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> spam and cheeeeeese


Mmm...cholesterol SPAM.


----------



## pbrme

Spam.
*Skips off to wire outlets*


----------



## MeowMeow PE

it's a beautiful spammy day!


----------



## txjennah PE

It's a beautiful spammy day here too! Sunshine, not as cold as yesterday. I have started putting bird seed out in my backyard and a bunch of cute, chunky squirrels have been eating it.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAY FOR FEEDING THE BIRDS!!! (and squirrels)


----------



## txjennah PE

These squirrels are eating pretty good. They are chonky


----------



## leggo PE

Nooo block off the chunky squirrels! They will eat all the food (give them spam). Let the birdies have their food themselves!


----------



## pbrme

Keep your eye out for the PBR squirrels. An offering will bring good luck.


----------



## txjennah PE

The seed was gone by lunchtime! Chonky squirrels never learned to share, apparently


----------



## txjennah PE

pbrme said:


> Keep your eye out for the PBR squirrels. An offering will bring good luck.


Austin City Hall had a statue called "Squirrel Boy" that you could make offerings to. Idk if it's still there. It was kind of horrifying, lol.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> The seed was gone by lunchtime! Chonky squirrels never learned to share, apparently


Exactly. This is why historically, my dad would go to lengths to prevent squirrels from accessing the bird food. The current and long-standing method is to get feeders you can hang, which seems to work well. Now all he has to worry about are chasing away the starlings!

Spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Exactly. This is why historically, my dad would go to lengths to prevent squirrels from accessing the bird food. The current and long-standing method is to get feeders you can hang, which seems to work well. Now all he has to worry about are chasing away the starlings!
> 
> Spam!


Well, this one is hanging, but it's a little picnic table - so easy access. I know which one you're talking about - we do have one of those, but haven't purchased the bricks in awhile.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Oh yeah, I've got mostly squirrel-proof feeders, because otherwise they eat the bird seed up so fast and I'm spending a fortune 
SHPAM!


----------



## txjennah PE

Work was depressing today but at least I have slow cooker Hawaiian chicken tacos to look forward to! Try taking those away from me, chonky squirrels!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

I fed the squirrels this morning, they were very happy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

OMG are we doing this now? Spam forever? Forever ever? Ever ever?!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Lend me some shuggah, I SPAM yo neighbor!


----------



## leggo PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> OMG are we doing this now? Spam forever? Forever ever? Ever ever?!


Welcome! Spammmmmmmmm!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

HEY SPAMALAM FAMALAM SPAM!


----------



## pbrme

This is Spam life.


----------



## pbrme

Push for next pg. spam


----------



## pbrme

Push for next pg. spam


----------



## pbrme

And... Spam top


----------



## MeowMeow PE

FLIPPIN SPAM!


----------



## txjennah PE

Idk if it's winter or I'm inspired by the chonky squirrels or what, but I want to EAT EVERYTHING NOM NOM NOM spam


----------



## pbrme

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

WOOOOOO!!!! It's Friday!!!!!!!





shpammaaaaaa


----------



## DLD PE

Friday SPAM!


----------



## txjennah PE

Limping to the finish line Friday spam!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

So is anybody waiting yet? Or are we all just excited to be here? spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Just excited to be here spam


----------



## pbrme

Spam. I get to replace the breakroom faucet. I guess me on overhead is cheaper than a plumber. Spammit.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday spam! And while I’m at it, let me point you in the direction of this thread, for some cross-pollination:









It's Friday!!!!


I can't believe we don't do this anymore.....




engineerboards.com


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday SPAM.


----------



## steel

SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin’ in advance of a potential interesting lunchtime meeting.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I wanna really really really really wanna zigaspam ahhhh


----------



## MeowMeow PE

if you wanna be my spammer you gotta, you gotta, you gotta, you gotta, you gotta spam spam spam spam 

slam your spammy down and wind it all around


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

NEXT ON DATELINE SPAM:

Why do people keep replying all on an email, and will they ever stop? txjennah investigates why this issue may be happening at a workplace near you.


----------



## pbrme

Faucet fixed. Time to fill out the timecard and head for the barn for a CAB.



Spam to get PBR's reaction score to 1K!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

10 more minutes and then I have to start getting ready to go out to dinner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gonna ask if the chef can put some spam with my oysters and caviar.


----------



## leggo PE

pbrme said:


> Faucet fixed. Time to fill out the timecard and head for the barn for a CAB.
> 
> View attachment 26787
> 
> Spam to get PBR's reaction score to 1K!!!!


You’re two away as of the timing of this spam post!


----------



## txjennah PE

My computer is slow and I'm about to drop kick it spam


----------



## DLD PE

Morning SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Monday spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> My computer is slow and I'm about to drop kick it spam


DO IT!!! AND VIDEO IT! THANKS!


----------



## txjennah PE

Happy Tuesday spam! I have a very cozy office set up today for a very boring day of work ahead of me.


----------



## DLD PE

Some more Tuesday morning SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SHPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

@pbrme pshhhh did you get yesterday off work for MLK day?


----------



## leggo PE

Lots of morning meetings today!! Spammmm!


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> @pbrme pshhhh did you get yesterday off work for MLK day?


Nope, woke up yesterday sick and under company protocol have to stay home. Awaiting results of the PCR test.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

pbrme said:


> Nope, woke up yesterday sick and under company protocol have to stay home. Awaiting results of the PCR test.


OH NO! I'm so sorry!! I hope that you feel better lightning fast!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin’ for negative (Covid) results!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SSPPPAAAMMMM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Guess I have to work today spam. Sad


----------



## MeowMeow PE

How are you feeling today @pbrme ?


----------



## txjennah PE

Sending all the good spam to @pbrme


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm


----------



## leggo PE

What is/was your lunch today?

Mine is going to be leftover sourdough pizza and maybe some leftover carrot salad or roasted beet salad, or both.


----------



## leggo PE

Your turn!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

leggo PE said:


> What is/was your lunch today?
> 
> Mine is going to be leftover sourdough pizza and maybe some leftover carrot salad or roasted beet salad, or both.


I made a bean and cheese quesadilla!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

I had a little bit of pasta and a salad. Then I was still hungry, so I had a Meijer Ramen bowl. I am questioning this decision.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

guyyys you know you better watch out. some girrrrrls some girls are only...about...That spam, that spam, that spaaaaaaaaaam
that spam, that spam, that spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

i hope you're doing ok @pbrme 
we're sending good spammy vibes


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

i post a lot of religious "memes" for someone who is not at all religious


----------



## MeowMeow PE

ok maybe i only posted like 2. or 3. i dont know. SPAM!


----------



## txjennah PE

Awwww shittttt one of my favorite taco places back home is coming to the Midwest HAPPY TACO SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> Awwww shittttt one of my favorite taco places back home is coming to the Midwest HAPPY TACO SPAM



what is the taco place?!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> what is the taco place?!


Torchy's Tacos!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I have heard of that! Never tried it though!


----------



## leggo PE

Afternoon spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

Thursday morning spam! Bright and sunny today. Sad that I have an afternoon run scheduled today because it's cooooooooooooold.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Girrrrl I feel you with that cold! When I turned on my space heater in my office this morning it said the temp in here was 44! Two hours later it is up to 56. Brrrrrrrr!!! 
Also, SPAM!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Girrrrl I feel you with that cold! When I turned on my space heater in my office this morning it said the temp in here was 44! Two hours later it is up to 56. Brrrrrrrr!!!
> Also, SPAM!!!!!!


That is so cold for office work conditions!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Girrrrl I feel you with that cold! When I turned on my space heater in my office this morning it said the temp in here was 44! Two hours later it is up to 56. Brrrrrrrr!!!
> Also, SPAM!!!!!!


44 degrees?! Geez, do you all not have heat in there?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

It's my office in my house lololol. I have it set up in our sun room. I would be very angry if my company office was that cold!


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> It's my office in my house lololol. I have it set up in our sun room. I would be very angry if my company office was that cold!


Oh, haha. Still not great, but now it’s self-caused unsafe work conditions, ha!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> It's my office in my house lololol. I have it set up in our sun room. I would be very angry if my company office was that cold!


Ohhhh okay, haha. Solidarity sun room office buddies then, my sun room office gets cold af too! It's a ~20 year old addition to a 100-year-old house. I definitely need a space heater.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Oh, haha. Still not great, but now it’s self-caused unsafe work conditions, ha!


Haha yeah I was like, I'm pretty sure OSHA has recommended temperatures for office conditions, this is not good.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haha yeah I was like, I'm pretty sure OSHA has recommended temperatures for office conditions, this is not good.


Yeah, my thoughts were along the same lines. That’d definitely be an OSHA violation!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I have my space heater, plus an electric blanket on my chair, AND I'm wearing my blanket dress with hood


----------



## MeowMeow PE

It's 18 degrees outside. When it gets this cold the space heater will only heat room to about 62


----------



## leggo PE

Because it’s a sun room, does it have less insulation/lots of windows?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

leggo PE said:


> Because it’s a sun room, does it have less insulation/lots of windows?


yep yep. lots of windows. it was also an addition at some point to our 80 year old house. not sure when it was added on, but it's just crawl space under this room.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

really this room is my cat's room that he has kindly been letting me use as my office the last 2 years


----------



## txjennah PE

I have a blanket, reindeer slippers (ONLY GOD CAN JUDGE ME), and a crochet shawl wrapped around my neck. I actually want to crochet more shawls just to keep warm in this little room. 

It's 24 degrees here but 15 with the wind chill, sad face.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I'm sorry Jenn. I know how much you hate the cold


----------



## pbrme

Feeling good spam. Thanks for all the thoughts you spamlings.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

pbrme said:


> Feeling good spam. Thanks for all the thoughts you spamlings.


YAYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so glad you are feeling better! so good to have you spam back


----------



## pbrme

Well spam you very much!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

i bet the jesus spam really helped you a lot


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

pbrme said:


> Well spam you very much!!


No, SPAM *you *very much! Glad to have you back in the SPAM game.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> i bet the jesus spam really helped you a lot


THIS IS NON-DENOMINATIONAL SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TRIPLE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

AND/OR POLYTHEIST SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

PRAY AT THE ALTAR OF THE ALMIGHTY SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM IS THE WAY AND THE TRUTH AND THE LIGHT


----------



## MeowMeow PE

PRAISE SPAM!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Agnostic spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

Atheist spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

WHAM SPAM THANK YOU MA'AM!


----------



## pbrme

Zoltan Spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Loooots of juncos and sparrows and mourning doves outside SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

there has been a pair of white throated sparrows hanging with all the house sparrows the past week or two SPAM!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Loooots of juncos and sparrows and mourning doves outside SPAM!


Ohhhh my goodness, juncos and sparrows! So I think the squirrels have gotten a little bored of the food? They're still eating the seed, mind you, but I think it's law of diminishing returns - they aren't eating it in one sitting like they were last week.

Anyway, this means I get to see so many birds enjoying the seed! Juncos, sparrows, chickadees, cardinals, even a wood pecker! I MELT. This is gonna sound dumb but I'm still a new-ish Midwesterner, but I didn't realize so many birds stuck around for winter? It makes me happy because I love birds.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAY!!! I'm so excited for you! I love my backyard bird watching!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Friday busy spammmmm!


----------



## leggo PE

8 am meeting that went an hour longer than expected, spam.

4 pm meeting today, freshly scheduled 10 minutes ago, spam.

Bookending my day with meetings, spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> 8 am meeting that went an hour longer than expected, spam.
> 
> 4 pm meeting today, freshly scheduled 10 minutes ago, spam.
> 
> Bookending my day with meetings, spam!


Who sets 4 pm meetings on Friday unless it's an emergency spam


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> Who sets 4 pm meetings on Friday unless it's an emergency spam


I mean… It was a scheduling thing.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> I mean… It was a scheduling thing.


LOL you scheduled it, gotcha  This is all in good fun spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT SPAMMY WEEKEND!


----------



## txjennah PE

MAFIA IS STRESSING ME OUT SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SAMESIES SPAM!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Monday spam  really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really don’t want to work today. The struggle is real.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMIN in the morning, SPAMMIN in the evening, SPAMMIN at supper time...


----------



## pbrme

Monday back in office spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmm


----------



## leggo PE

And where did all of the spammers go??


----------



## leggo PE

Come spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin’!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin’!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin’!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin’!


----------



## pbrme

Clockout time spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Clock in time spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

I actually started work at 8 am?! spam


----------



## steel

SPAMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Tuesday spam.


----------



## pbrme

I'd rather be golfing spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I'd rather be spamming spam.


----------



## pbrme

Don't think about it, spam about it.


----------



## leggo PE

Only spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Chickadee dee dee dee spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

Training run in an hour and the wind chill is 13 degrees and I would RATHER NOT spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Ewwww don't do it. Stay in and spam and stay warm!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Just kidding. Do it. You're a badass.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Just kidding. Do it. You're a badass.


Thank you!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Just kidding. Do it. You're a badass.


I somehow convinced my husband that this would be fun to do and that he should totally train too!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Just got back from getting my teefies cleaned at the dentist! Stopped and treated myself to some starbucks on the way back home. NOW I have to work SPAM!


----------



## DLD PE

SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE

I am very tired and wish my dog would stop waking up 30 minutes before my alarm to pee on the carpet spam


----------



## pbrme

I hate carpet pissers dude. We had the MIL over for the holidays and she has a new runt. Pissed all over. I had to call the carpet cleaners after she left. I love dealing with that and tossing out $250 everytime.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Sheesh. If my dog peed all over someone else's carpet, I would force cash into their hands to pay for carpet cleaners. And send them lots of cans of spam as an apology.


----------



## txjennah PE

pbrme said:


> I hate carpet pissers dude. We had the MIL over for the holidays and she has a new runt. Pissed all over. I had to call the carpet cleaners after she left. I love dealing with that and tossing out $250 everytime.
> View attachment 26890


Oh nooooo that sucks!!! If I were your MIL, I'd pay for the carpet cleaner. 

I'm grateful that my parents had floors when my dog was a baby puppy, so that no rugs were harmed when he was being potty-trained.


----------



## txjennah PE

I should add that he used mine and my husband's (then boyfriend's) apartment rugs as his own personal potty too many times to count :\ YAY PUPPIES!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Famous lies told by some of our more recent presidents: 
- I'm not a spam." -Richard Nixon 
- "Read my lips, no new spams." - George H.W. Bush
- "I did not have sexual relations with that spam" -Bill Clinton
- "If you like your spam, you can keep it." -Barack Obama 
- "We had the biggest spams in the history of inaugural speeches." -Donald Trump
- "I don't like to lie." - Donald Trump
- (Insert a trillion more lies from Donald Trump here) 
- "I'm going to eliminate your spam debt...." -Joe Biden


----------



## pbrme

txjennah PE said:


> Oh nooooo that sucks!!! If I were your MIL, I'd pay for the carpet cleaner.
> 
> I'm grateful that my parents had floors when my dog was a baby puppy, so that no rugs were harmed when he was being potty-trained.


To be honest, she really does a lot for us and I would never ever expect this from her. Her little turd is just figuring out life, and I get it. Our house is super dog friendly, and I know some of the others like to smell and mark if they sense it's been done already. So more of just a preventative measure spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

"Spam, not intelligence, made us human." Terry Pratchett


----------



## leggo PE

Midweek spam. Just got back from a groundbreaking!


----------



## txjennah PE

IT'S SNOWING AND THIS IS BULLSHIT BECAUSE I NEED TO RUN LATER spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Mental health day spam!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Mental health day spam!!!!!


Yay! Have fun!


----------



## steel

SPAM SPAM SPAMMY SPAM CAUSE ANNOYING SPAM IS FUN SPAM!


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

*SPAM TO 800!*


----------



## steel

TOPSIES SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Mental health day spam!!!!!


I fully support this and need one myself but probably can’t take one until at least next week, which I suppose is alright since it’s already Thursday!


----------



## pbrme

Spam for the cause.


----------



## txjennah PE

Friday spam it would be nice to sleep all the way through the night without my dog waking me up spam spammmmm spammmmm


----------



## pbrme

Friday spam! Wife thinks 12yr old kitty chonk has the beatus so she wants to revert from the auto-feeder kitty's figured out how to hack and go to manual feeding. We went full auto back about 8 yrs ago because kitty would run across our faces at 4am to declare breakfast. Now we're going back.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> Friday spam it would be nice to sleep all the way through the night without my dog waking me up spam spammmmm spammmmm


Friday spam it would be nice to sleep all the way through the night without my brain waking myself up. I hope we get full nights of sleep soon!


----------



## txjennah PE

My client is driving me fucking crazy today spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmm


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Flipppity flam, how bout some SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Work is taking me so much longer than I want/need, urgh! Spam!!


----------



## pbrme

Clock out time, have a nice weekend you pammers.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

It’s Monday spam!!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Monday morning SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Its going to be 62 degrees today, 52 degrees tomorrow, and then we're potentially getting 6-13 inches of snow Wednesday!!! Gotta love that spammy midwest weather


----------



## pbrme

Short week spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam! Should I take Friday off?


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Its going to be 62 degrees today, 52 degrees tomorrow, and then we're potentially getting 6-13 inches of snow Wednesday!!! Gotta love that spammy midwest weather


13 inches????????????????????


----------



## MeowMeow PE

leggo PE said:


> Spam! Should I take Friday off?


Yes definitely


----------



## MeowMeow PE

pbrme said:


> Short week spam.


Jealous spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> 13 inches????????????????????


I highly doubt it'll end up being that much!!!! But we shall see!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

QUADRUPLE SPAM WOW
AND A TOPSIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I highly doubt it'll end up being that much!!!! But we shall see!!!


I think we are projected to get 5-8 inches. I am hoping for zero inches.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> I think we are projected to get 5-8 inches. I am hoping for zero inches.


I’ll keep my spammies and fingers crossed for you


----------



## leggo PE

Snowwww spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Monday please-kill-me-now SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

Morning spammers! Can I go back to sleep spam?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YES CALL IN AND GO BACK TO SLEEP!! 
have sweet dreams about spam


----------



## leggo PE

Tuesday spam @squaretaper LIT AF PE you still with it?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

WHAT IF WE HAD AN EXTRA LITTLE FUNCTIONING HAND THAT CAME OUT OF OUR BELLY BUTTONS?! WOULDN’T THAT BE NEAT? 
shpam


----------



## pbrme

^That would be weird spam


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> WHAT IF WE HAD AN EXTRA LITTLE FUNCTIONING HAND THAT CAME OUT OF OUR BELLY BUTTONS?! WOULDN’T THAT BE NEAT?
> shpam


The thought of that freaks me out!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

pbrme said:


> ^That would be weird spam


It wouldn't be weird if it just naturally happened....if everyone at the age of 2-3 just started growing a little hand and wrist out their bellybutton and it finished growing at around age 14-15 and it was approximately 2/3 the size of your fully grown arm hands. And our shirts and pants (if they are high rise) were made with a hole at bellybutton level for your bellybutton hand to go through. It'd just be normal to have it, and we'd think it'd be weird if we didn't. 

Think of the extra grocery bags you could carry into your house!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

For the first couple years it'd be weird and small and floppy as the bones develop and grow. Then it'd be like the butlers "strong hand" for a couple years before it started looking just like your arm hands but a little smaller


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

You could hold your phone with your recipe on it in your bellybutton hand while you can use both of your hands to run around the kitchen measuring your ingredients, chopping everything up, stirring, etc.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Did I sell you guys on the idea yet?


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> Did I sell you guys on the idea yet?








LOL, nope.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Tuesday spam @squaretaper LIT AF PE you still with it?


I'M ALIIIIIIVE SPAM


----------



## pbrme

Setup Spam


----------



## pbrme

Setup Spam


----------



## pbrme

....and Top Spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Getting ready for lots of snow spam!


----------



## leggo PE

So done with today spam. Hating project transition spam. Also onboarding someone new and helping her get up to speed but just another reminder how much time it sucks up from you spam. Just want to be in new role spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SNOW SPAM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

Still rain here spam! Waiting for snow, or as my local news has been fond of saying, "GROUNDHOG DAY WINTER STORM"


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> So done with today spam. Hating project transition spam. Also onboarding someone new and helping her get up to speed but just another reminder how much time it sucks up from you spam. Just want to be in new role spam.


Sorry to hear about project transition SPAM. Not to be insensitive to your plight SPAM, but each one of those sentences could have been individual SPAMs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Thusly SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TRIPLE SPAM.


----------



## pbrme

obligatory spam


----------



## txjennah PE

My dog decided that he needs to sit on my lap as I work spam. I keep moving my arm to type, and he keeps resting his head on my arm <3


----------



## steel

SPAMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## steel

SPAM!


----------



## steel

SPAM!


----------



## steel

SPAM!


----------



## steel

SPAM!


----------



## steel

SPAM!


----------



## steel

SPAM!


----------



## steel

SPAM!


----------



## steel

SPAM!


----------



## steel

TOP SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Sorry to hear about project transition SPAM. Not to be insensitive to your plight SPAM, but each one of those sentences could have been individual SPAMs.


That’s not my preferred way to spam, spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ARIES SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fair warning, I am cross posting in the pet thread SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I LOVE THAT KITTY SO MUCH SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAMMERS!!!! MOUNT UP


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I should have instead said 

SPAMULATORS, MOUNT UP!


----------



## pbrme

iSpam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmm


----------



## leggo PE

Short week spam!


----------



## leggo PE

How fast will new hire (who is not at all a new grad) catch on to everything? Only the spam gods know!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HAPPY SPAMMY FRIDAY TO YOU @leggo PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Wait @pbrme is it your Friday too? Thought you said something about a short week too


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> Wait @pbrme is it your Friday too? Thought you said something about a short week too


----------



## MeowMeow PE

pbrme said:


>


OMG HAPPY SPAMMY FRIDAY TO YOU AS WELL MY FRIEND

And omg Ducky!!!!!! 

One time, when I was a teenager I was in the car with my mom, and that song in the movie came on the radio - If We Hold On Together by Diana Ross. And my hormonal teen self just cried and cried and cried. Still makes me want to cry when I hear it though lol.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Did I already tell you guys this story? Because I feel like I've told it recently. Don't know why....it's not an interesting thing to tell people and nobody GAF lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Only the spam gods know!


SPAM gods are trickster gods! SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> OMG HAPPY SPAMMY FRIDAY TO YOU AS WELL MY FRIEND
> 
> And omg Ducky!!!!!!
> 
> One time, when I was a teenager I was in the car with my mom, and that song in the movie came on the radio - If We Hold On Together by Diana Ross. And my hormonal teen self just cried and cried and cried. Still makes me want to cry when I hear it though lol.


LOL awwww!!!

I haven't seen that movie since I was single digits and REAL TALK - I don't think I'd be able to keep my shit together if I watched it now. Husband and I once watched the scene where Littlefoot's mom dies, and we were like.....why are we doing this to ourselves? What is wrong with us???


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> LOL awwww!!!
> 
> I haven't seen that movie since I was single digits and REAL TALK - I don't think I'd be able to keep my shit together if I watched it now. Husband and I once watched the scene where Littlefoot's mom dies, and we were like.....why are we doing this to ourselves? What is wrong with us???


Yes, I refuse to watch it now, because I KNOW it will make me cry!!!!! I used to love it as a kid though lol 

It's weird though, because there are certain movies that I will watch when I need a good cry. But A Land Before Time is just too extra sad for some reason I can't handle it lol


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Yes, I refuse to watch it now, because I KNOW it will make me cry!!!!! I used to love it as a kid though lol
> 
> It's weird though, because there are certain movies that I will watch when I need a good cry. But A Land Before Time is just too extra sad for some reason I can't handle it lol


Let me see if I can articulate how I feel about it...obviously sad things happen to kids and kids understand grief and loss. But I think for a lot of us, watching it when we're so young, some of the other topics covered in the film (like aging, passing of time/"circle of life" etc) are so abstract that while we can appreciate how sad it is that Littlefoot's mom dies, we can be detached from the other heavy aspects of it.

But watching it as an adult, you're very aware of your mortality, likely more acquainted with loss and grief, and better understand how fleeting life is and I'M ADDING A CUTE GIF HERE TO DISTRACT MYSELF FROM THE FEELS


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> Let me see if I can articulate how I feel about it...obviously sad things happen to kids and kids understand grief and loss. But I think for a lot of us, watching it when we're so young, some of the other topics covered in the film (like aging, passing of time/"circle of life" etc) are so abstract that while we can appreciate how sad it is that Littlefoot's mom dies, we can be detached from the other heavy aspects of it.
> 
> But watching it as an adult, you're very aware of your mortality, likely more acquainted with loss and grief, and better understand how fleeting life is and I'M ADDING A CUTE GIF HERE TO DISTRACT MYSELF FROM THE FEELS


Wow you said that so perfectly!!!!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Wow you said that so perfectly!!!!!!!!


Thank you friend! And penguins...omg.

I leave a bb bird getting a bath.









Baby Bird's First Bath - GIPHY Clips


Clips from Viralhog.com




giphy.com


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> I leave a bb bird getting a bath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Bird's First Bath - GIPHY Clips
> 
> 
> Clips from Viralhog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giphy.com


That's so sweet  I love it


----------



## leggo PE

Seems like as good time as ever for….

BIRDIE!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I love when people draw little arms on them


----------



## pbrme

txjennah PE said:


> I haven't seen that movie since I was single digits and REAL TALK - I don't think I'd be able to keep my shit together if I watched it now. Husband and I once watched the scene where Littlefoot's mom dies, and we were like.....why are we doing this to ourselves? What is wrong with us???


@txjennah PE, @MeowMeow PE I vote reminisce. 
Just watch ALBT after you watch Mad Max Fury Road, It's basically the same thing.


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> I love when people draw little arms on them







Now this is spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

pbrme said:


> @txjennah PE, @MeowMeow PE I vote reminisce.
> Just watch ALBT after you watch Mad Max Fury Road, It's basically the same thing.


I don't care to ever watch Mad Max Fury Road ever again lol


----------



## MeowMeow PE

FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYY SPAMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Just watched a dude ski down the street spam


----------



## txjennah PE

My dog has been a major effing brat this morning. But then he tried to jump onto my office chair. I picked him up, and he's now fast asleep on my lap, snuggled on a cozy blanket. Typing is a little difficult with his head resting on my arm, but I'm managing. 

All my dog wanted was some warm snugs spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Some days I would love to respond to emails with, "Cool, I don't give a shit that you need to go to the store to buy soup ingredients before you finish a task" spam.


----------



## pbrme

Whoa spam. I had to scroll all the way to page 2 on the What's new to find the CBT Spam Thread.
#muchempty


----------



## leggo PE

The spam is slow!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Sigh. I’ve got a case of the Mondays again. Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Let me restate how much I hate training new hires, and getting very basic questions from someone who was brought in as a senior engineer?


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> Sigh. I’ve got a case of the Mondays again. Spam.







Spam fajitas?


----------



## txjennah PE

My dog has gotten used to sitting on my lap while I'm trying to work and he's spoiled as fuck spam


----------



## DLD PE

Our dog peed on the rug for the second time in a month SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

Pretty sure this isn't correct ergo posture spam


----------



## leggo PE

Just finished lunch. No spam to be found! (In my lunch)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Greetings and spamutations!!!!!
::waves with bellybutton hand::


----------



## pbrme

Tuesday Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!! What’s new with everyone?


----------



## pbrme

I'm waiting for roughly $130k in projects to get released, due before the end of spring of course. Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just slapped together a technical presentation in an hour SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Just slapped together a technical presentation in an hour SPAM.


I want your skillz! Spam!


----------



## blybrook PE

Traveling for work again. Spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m wearing a new sweater. It has horses on it and people think it’s hideous but I love it anyway. SPAM.


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m wearing a new sweater. It has horses on it and people think it’s hideous but I love it anyway. SPAM.


POIDH SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

DLD PE said:


> POIDH SPAM




BOOM! Spam


----------



## DLD PE

Love it!


----------



## leggo PE

I don’t think it’s hideous, @MeowMeow PE!


----------



## pbrme

Nice spamming sweater.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Prolly me RN. 
I JUST WANT TO SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HOLLA!!!!! WHERE THE SPAMMERS AT?????


----------



## pbrme

Spam af boi


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> HOLLA!!!!! WHERE THE SPAMMERS AT?????


Nowhere to be found!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM MAPS PAMS SMAP AMPS


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAMALAMA DING DONG


----------



## pbrme

Top page spam?


----------



## pbrme

...and second from top spam


----------



## pbrme

...oh heck, triple spam while I'm at it.


----------



## pbrme

I just saw this page is my favorite/lucky number. So I'm gonna blow it up! Spam


----------



## pbrme

I just saw this page is my favorite/lucky number. So I'm gonna blow it up! Spam


----------



## pbrme

I just saw this page is my favorite/lucky number. So I'm gonna blow it up! Spam


----------



## pbrme

I just saw this page is my favorite/lucky number. So I'm gonna blow it up! Spam


----------



## pbrme

I just saw this page is my favorite/lucky number. So I'm gonna blow it up! Spam


----------



## pbrme

I just saw this page is my favorite/lucky number. So I'm gonna blow it up! Spam


----------



## pbrme

I just saw this page is my favorite/lucky number. So I'm gonna blow it up! Spam


----------



## pbrme

I just saw this page is my favorite/lucky number. So I'm gonna blow it up! Spam


----------



## pbrme

I just saw this page is my favorite/lucky number. So I'm gonna blow it up! Spam


----------



## pbrme

I just saw this page is my favorite/lucky number. So I'm gonna blow it up! Spam


----------



## pbrme

I just saw this page is my favorite/lucky number. So I'm gonna blow it up! Spam


----------



## pbrme

I just saw this page is my favorite/lucky number. So I'm gonna blow it up! Spam


----------



## pbrme

I just saw this page is my favorite/lucky number. So I'm gonna blow it up! Spam


----------



## pbrme

I just saw this page is my favorite/lucky number. So I'm gonna blow it up! Spam


----------



## pbrme

I just saw this page is my favorite/lucky number. So I'm gonna blow it up! Spam


----------



## pbrme

I just saw this page is my favorite/lucky number. So I'm gonna blow it up! Spam


----------



## pbrme

Setup Spam


----------



## leggo PE

EDIT: TOPSIES!

We’re 39 spam pages away from my favorite number!


----------



## leggo PE

We’re 39 spam pages away from my favorite number!


----------



## leggo PE

We’re 39 spam pages away from my favorite number!


----------



## leggo PE

We’re 39 spam pages away from my favorite number!


----------



## leggo PE

We’re 39 spam pages away from my favorite number!


----------



## leggo PE

We’re 39 spam pages away from my favorite number!


----------



## leggo PE

We’re 39 spam pages away from my favorite number!


----------



## leggo PE

We’re 39 spam pages away from my favorite number!


----------



## pbrme

Everyone needs to get to spamming so we can get 39 more pages.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’M HERE TO SPAM!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAMSIES


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Where do spam folks go when they die?


----------



## txjennah PE

Goooooooooooood morning everything is a dumpster fire spam.

But! I am eagerly awaiting yarn to try out this sweater! I'm way more comfortable with crochet than knitting, and this will one of my first knitted garments. It looks pretty accessible and the yarn looks like so much fun.









Design | The Candy Hearts Sweater


My latest design, the Candy Hearts Sweater. I started this piece back in November and had originally planned on it being a Christmas sweater. But I forgot how busy the weeks before Christmas get an…




happyloveco.com





I'm currently knitting this sweater and so far so good? I'm only on the first panel though and haven't even started any of the shaping yet. idk idk. If I finish this, this will legit be my first knitted sweater!









Simple Knit Sweater • Sewrella


The simple knit sweater is an easy beginner level pattern with a video tutorial - perfect for new and experienced knitters alike.




www.sewrella.com





I've crocheted sweaters but prefer aesthetic of knitted garments.

Ok, back to the dumpster fire.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I smoke two spams in the morning, I smoke two spams at night.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> Goooooooooooood morning everything is a dumpster fire spam.
> 
> But! I am eagerly awaiting yarn to try out this sweater! I'm way more comfortable with crochet than knitting, and this will one of my first knitted garments. It looks pretty accessible and the yarn looks like so much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Design | The Candy Hearts Sweater
> 
> 
> My latest design, the Candy Hearts Sweater. I started this piece back in November and had originally planned on it being a Christmas sweater. But I forgot how busy the weeks before Christmas get an…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happyloveco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently knitting this sweater and so far so good? I'm only on the first panel though and haven't even started any of the shaping yet. idk idk. If I finish this, this will legit be my first knitted sweater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple Knit Sweater • Sewrella
> 
> 
> The simple knit sweater is an easy beginner level pattern with a video tutorial - perfect for new and experienced knitters alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sewrella.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've crocheted sweaters but prefer aesthetic of knitted garments.
> 
> Ok, back to the dumpster fire.


I have been wanting to learn how to crochet or knit. My grandma used to crochet all the time. Is it easier to learn how to crochet than to knit?


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I have been wanting to learn how to crochet or knit. My grandma used to crochet all the time. Is it easier to learn how to crochet than to knit?


It is easier for me but I learned how to crochet first. I will say you only have to worry about one hook versus two needles, and I think it's much easier to correct mistakes. But I've heard the opposite from people who learned knitting first  Either are accessible for beginners though! What's nice about that second sweater I linked is it's just one stitch, which makes it way easier! 

I also really appreciate that if I'm struggling with a stitch or a technique, I can just go on YouTube and watch a demonstration.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I have been wanting to learn how to crochet or knit. My grandma used to crochet all the time. Is it easier to learn how to crochet than to knit?


If you're wanting to learn but want to bypass the boring "make a washcloth" pattern (which drove me craaaaaazy), let me know and I can link you to some easy/fun patterns for beginners (for either technique!)


----------



## steel

SPAM!!!!!


----------



## steel

SPAM!!!!!


----------



## steel

SPAM!!!!!


----------



## steel

TOP SPAM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Just pooping in for a quick spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Popping, not pooping


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Ok well maybe pooping too


----------



## pbrme

Spam


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> Ok well maybe pooping too


Keep that  in the litter box!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Auggie says hello! Your move @BlueBlueprintPE !


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

oh hello Auggie!

Piper and Timber say hi! @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## leggo PE

Slowly spammin’ to my favorite number in terms of spam pages…


----------



## leggo PE

38 spam pages to go!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?

Edit: Ooh! ToP! *bananalama*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

TOPSIES SPAMSIES?!?!??


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAYYYYYY!!!!!!! FRIDAY SPAMS!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

More SPAM before I finish up my work and get ready for a nice afternoon!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@txjennah PE have you seen the girl on TikTok that is making a crochet “temperature” blanket but hers is a “shit blanket” where she crochets her daily row depending on her poops that day. So the color of the row is dependent on how many times she poops that day, and then the type of stitch depends on the texture of her poo! Lololol. I followed her immediately. I can’t wait to see what it looks like at the end of the year!


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spams!


----------



## pbrme

Yay Friday and 1000 spams!


----------



## leggo PE

Woot woot! Slow 1k but I’ll take it’


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Wait what’s your favorite number/page we’re trying to get to again @pbrme ?


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> @txjennah PE have you seen the girl on TikTok that is making a crochet “temperature” blanket but hers is a “shit blanket” where she crochets her daily row depending on her poops that day. So the color of the row is dependent on how many times she poops that day, and then the type of stitch depends on the texture of her poo! Lololol. I followed her immediately. I can’t wait to see what it looks like at the end of the year!


OMG LOL NO. AMAZING. Who is this?!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Wait what’s your favorite number/page we’re trying to get to again @pbrme ?


I think we’re trying to get to my favorite number in spam pages… And we are currently 36 pages away.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

leggo PE said:


> I think we’re trying to get to my favorite number in spam pages… And we are currently 36 pages away.


Ohhhh that’s right! We were on pbrme’s lucky number page a couple pages ago, and we want to get to your favorite number page now. I got it confused! 36 pages….we can do this!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> OMG LOL NO. AMAZING. Who is this?!!!!!


Her username or whatever is mwilson203 !!!! Makes me want to learn to crochet so I can make my own poop blanket, but I’d choose more bright fun colors lol


----------



## leggo PE

Meeting in 5 minutes spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Wondering if anyone besides me is going to come prepared, spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Highly doubting it. Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Three minutes until the truth is revealed. Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Also wondering what to do for dinner tonight. Not spam.


----------



## leggo PE

And if it think about spam..


----------



## leggo PE

And then actually go spam…


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!

Happens!


----------



## leggo PE

And now, 35 spam pages until we get to my favorite number in spam pages!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Her username or whatever is mwilson203 !!!! Makes me want to learn to crochet so I can make my own poop blanket, but I’d choose more bright fun colors lol


lmaooooo omg I watched one of her vids and thought, "Please be poop related colors" and she delivered. I saw a vid where she does a whole breakdown of stitches and died at the "period shits."


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> lmaooooo omg I watched one of her vids and thought, "Please be poop related colors" and she delivered. I saw a vid where she does a whole breakdown of stitches and died at the "period shits."


Hahahahahaha yes!!!!!!!  spam


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

uh huh ... no wonder I can't keep my floors clean ..... 





cuz pet (esp puppy) spam is the BEST spam.... right @squaretaper LIT AF PE ???


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Piper SPAM!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

But let's not miss the side-eye from Timber!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

SPAM! though these CBT testers will never know the pain and suffering of waiting 8 weeks to get results... lucky.


----------



## leggo PE

Meeting is done! No spam to be seen during the meeting.


----------



## leggo PE

One person came decently prepared. Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

The other person was basically in another planet and didn’t seem like she payed attention in the meeting on Wednesday that preceded today’s meeting. Spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> uh huh ... no wonder I can't keep my floors clean .....
> 
> View attachment 27011
> 
> 
> 
> cuz pet (esp puppy) spam is the BEST spam.... right @squaretaper LIT AF PE ???


I had to change my shirt today because my dog got muddy puppy prints all over it spam.


----------



## pbrme

Peace out spammers. See you back here Monday.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> I had to change my shirt today because my dog got muddy puppy prints all over it spam.


yes... I had to change an entire outfit the other day before leaving my house for dinner.... I feel you spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

ALL YOU SPAMMERS HAVE A SPAMTASTIC WONDERFUL WEEKEND!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HAPPY SPAMENTINES DAY!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAMMERSSSS WHEREEEE AREEE YOUUUUU?


----------



## pbrme

Spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Real short week this week! Going on vacation Wednesday! SPAMELUJAH!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

What? Lucky... where to? Spamton Islands, Spammingtonfieldville?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

pbrme said:


> What? Lucky... where to? Spamton Islands, Spammingtonfieldville?


Spamlewood and St Spamersburg, Florida!!! Visiting husbands uncle and some friends and staying at their places. Uncle lives right by beach, friends have pool in their backyard, so _hopefully _relatively safe outdoor vaca!!!
WOOHOO!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@djl PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> Spamlewood and St Spamersburg, Florida!!! Visiting husbands uncle and some friends and staying at their places. Uncle lives right by beach, friends have pool in their backyard, so _hopefully _relatively safe outdoor vaca!!!
> WOOHOO!!!


Noice. It's been sunny and in the 50's in my neck of the woods for a week now. It's a nice break from winter and actually feels like we're getting an early spring.


----------



## pbrme

Oh snap. Forgot to add spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Spamlewood and St Spamersburg, Florida!!! Visiting husbands uncle and some friends and staying at their places. Uncle lives right by beach, friends have pool in their backyard, so _hopefully _relatively safe outdoor vaca!!!
> WOOHOO!!!


Have fun @MeowMeow PE ! I bet Florida will be so pretty...and...warm ::sobs::


----------



## txjennah PE

I guess I'm never seeing Rage Against the Machine because they keep reshuffling their tour dates SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE

But my brother will be here in August so we can see the Foo Fighters for the 30250205th time together SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Some of those that work forces are the same that burn spamses


----------



## MeowMeow PE

We’re the renegades of this time and spam 
This is the time and spam of renegades


----------



## MeowMeow PE

We’re the renegades of SPAM, we’re the renegades of SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam you, I won't spam what you tell me!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You gotta fight! For your right! To SPAMMMMMMM!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin’ slowly to my favorite number in terms of spam pages! 34 pages to go!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spammy spam spamnuggets


----------



## djl PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27028
> 
> @djl PE


LOLOLOL


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM TO YOUR MOTHAAAA


----------



## pbrme

Spams on Parade!


----------



## pbrme

Super secret sneaky top page spam poach


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’M SPAMMING ON AN AIRPLANE OVER GEORGIA! Isn’t that peachy spam


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’M SPAMMING ON AN AIRPLANE OVER GEORGIA! Isn’t that peachy spam


You're like Russell Crowe


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

HARDER BETTER FASTER SPAMMER


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’M SPAMMING ON AN AIRPLANE OVER GEORGIA! Isn’t that peachy spam


SPAM ON A PLANE!


----------



## leggo PE

Maybe I’ll spam on a plane on Monday! But my flight isn’t that long and I don’t know if it will have wifi.


----------



## leggo PE

Where has all the spam gone?


----------



## pbrme

Here's a little spam


----------



## leggo PE

Some spam is better than no spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spot the lizard spam!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27056
> 
> Spot the lizard spam!!!!


Where the spam is the lizard??


----------



## DLD PE

There it is!


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## leggo PE

DLD PE said:


> View attachment 27057


Good eyes!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27056
> 
> Spot the lizard spam!!!!




Me leaning into my monitor to find the lizard


----------



## txjennah PE

DLD PE said:


> View attachment 27057


AHHH I THOUGHT MAYBE THERE WAS SOMETHING THERE. BUt then it just looked like bark. Errrghhh


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hiiiii SPAM!


----------



## DLD PE

SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE

It's Friday and I don't want to do sheeeeeeeit but have too much to do spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Bald eagle spam!!!


----------



## pbrme

Ugh. Finally finished with a slew of proposal work and get to check out. Time for some golf.
Spam drop.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> It's Friday and I don't want to do sheeeeeeeit but have too much to do spam


I feel this!


----------



## leggo PE

I wonder if anyone has ever flown to Hawaii to take their PE or SE exam. I mean, yes, you’d probably have to wait on your results longer than other (island time, right?) but you could finish your exam(s) and IMMEDIATELY be on vacation!


----------



## leggo PE

Friday afternoon spam thoughts!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Back to work SPAM!!!!!! Wish I was back on vacation but glad to be home with my pups and kitty!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Pelican spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Bridge spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Banyan tree spam


----------



## blybrook PE

leggo PE said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever flown to Hawaii to take their PE or SE exam. I mean, yes, you’d probably have to wait on your results longer than other (island time, right?) but you could finish your exam(s) and IMMEDIATELY be on vacation!


I'm sure it has happened more than once. I think it would be hard to concentrate on the exam when you know how nice the weather is just outside the testing center and your vacation awaits.


----------



## txjennah PE

Edit: grumpy grumps and wish I had the day of spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’M GRUMPY TOO SPAM!!!! LET’S JUST HAVE OURSELVES SOME AFTERNOON ADULT BEVERAGES AND SAY FUDGE IT!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Ran to the grocery store at lunch and walked by this. Does $4.19 seem high for a can of spam?


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’M GRUMPY TOO SPAM!!!! LET’S JUST HAVE OURSELVES SOME AFTERNOON ADULT BEVERAGES AND SAY FUDGE IT!!!


UGH YES! I AM BOARD WITH THIS PLAN SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

Happy Tuesday spam! My backyard this am. 

But where are the birds?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

CUTE CRITTERS SPAM!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

The birbs are at my house @txjennah PE. I’ll send them your way, but I’ll tell the snow to go somewhere else!


----------



## pbrme

*arm stretch...
Back from a 3 day weekend spam, off yesterday. Gotta love the gov. holiday schedule.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27093
> 
> The birbs are at my house @txjennah PE. I’ll send them your way, but I’ll tell the snow to go somewhere else!


Eeee those birdhouses are soooo cute! Thank you for sending the birds! Let's send the snow to Canada. They're used to it. They can take another 6 inches or whatever.

I notice the birds starting coming my way after lunch. The chunky squirrels have to gorge themselves first.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Tuesday team call SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

TRYING TO WORK BUT I JUST WANT TO PARTY SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok I need to get off of EB for productivity because I have like 23010150 things due this week spam.

But can I just say how much I hate working on reports on teams? I'm working on a report now and I can see someone is reviewing it as I'm writing it, I guess to get ideas for his own report. Which I get but nooooo DON'T JUDGE MY BABY MEMO, LET ME BE PRECIOUS WITH MY WORDS AS I CRAFT THIS TECHNICAL MEMO WITHOUT WORRYING ABOUT OTHER PEOPLE REVIEWING IT FOR NOW


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Man that sounds annoying. Glad I don’t have to work on stuff through teams like that


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Oh yeah and SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

We need more spammers


----------



## txjennah PE

I finished all my extracurricular activities and am back at work SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Stupid work spam


----------



## txjennah PE

My coworker keeps promising me a visit to my old office in TX and my heart cannot take it spam. Like I am setting myself up for disappointment since travel is not always being approved at the moment, but I ~~want to believe~~


----------



## txjennah PE

We have plumbers at the house this AM and my tiny 14-pound dog is being very protective of me and barking at them spam.


----------



## pbrme

Have to go on a field trip today spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

pbrme said:


> Have to go on a field trip today spam.


Is it a fun field trip? spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

COFFEE HIGH UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ spam


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> Is it a fun field trip? spam.


Facilities assessments. Was mostly outside, and it was like 18 deg out earlier. So yeah-no-yeah. Yeah no... spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I remember in the third grade we had a field trip to the fudge factory. And that morning I didn’t feel great but I didn’t say anything because I wanted to go so bad. But when I walked in my classroom my teacher could tell and she felt my forehead and sent me to the nurses office. I had a fever and couldn’t go and my grandma had to pick me up from school  They brought me back some fudge though so that was nice 
SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

That was nice they brought back some treats. In third grade I used to run a handmade sticker business (drawings I would doodle) and would sell them for pocket change. The teacher caught on around the $2.55 mark and made me return all of the money. Never got my stickers back either. Spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HELLO SPAMMERS!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

Thursday Spam! So I picked up a keto bar for a snack on the way into work. Get to my office and someone brought in a container of their wife's chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Bobby sends his spam


----------



## leggo PE

Man, freaking busy week. Traveled for work for like the first time ever. Got back home at 3:30 pm today and immediately hopped onto a meeting that lasted 1.5 hours. Now working to provide more work for the new hire, spam.

30 pages of spam to go until we reach my favorite number in spam pages!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HAPPY FRIDAY SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spams!


----------



## txjennah PE

Friday brain dead spam and I initially typed brian instead of brain, which is proof I am not firing on all cylinders SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## pbrme

Friday Spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

Pre lunch spam


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Puppy spam!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Working on a deadline for Sunday (WHO THE HECK PUTS A DEADLINE ON SUNDAY?!) spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Monday spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Hello, spammers?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Calling all the basic spammeeeerrrrrssssss


----------



## txjennah PE

I want to take a nap spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Spammer here reporting for duty!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I want a nice spammy nap too!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Monday SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Heading out to job site SPAM! Ankle still sprained SPAM!


----------



## pbrme

What is up spam thread.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Back home SPAM. Didn't break mah face SPAM. Great success SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

where do broken spaaaams goooo, can they find their wayyy hooome


----------



## txjennah PE

IT decided to lock me out of my account and I've been sitting here for 45 minutes and my ticket has been "routed" but no one can actually help me and about to toss my laptop spam


----------



## txjennah PE

I can now randomly log in even though I didn't physically talk to anyone or receive an update on my "ticket," THE POWER OF SPAM COMPELS ME


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

Chlorophyll?.. more like Spammaphyll


----------



## leggo PE

Tuesday spam and where has the week already gone?!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

My week isn’t going by fast enough spam


----------



## Spitfire6532

Work is overwhelming spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Samesies spamsies. Let’s run away.


----------



## pbrme

Major proposal negotiations going on spam. Lot's of work on the horizon.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

pbrme said:


> Major proposal negotiations going on spam. Lot's of work on the horizon.


Sounds interesting SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

And I sawww my reflection in the spam covered hills... Til the landslide brought me spam
Ohhh mirror in the sky, what is spam?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YOU CAN SPAM YOUR OWN WAYYYYYY, SPAM YOUR OWN WAYYYY
YOU CAN CALL IT ANOTHER SPAMMYYY DAYYYYYY


----------



## DLD PE

SPAM for Ukraine!

THROW SPAM IN PUTIN'S FACE

Edit: Changed from Russia's face to Putin's face, since I'm guessing most Russians aren't for/behind this crap.


----------



## leggo PE

Midweek spam.


----------



## leggo PE

And another spam.


----------



## leggo PE

And another spam because…


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!!!


----------



## leggo PE

We spammers are now 28 pages away from my favorite number in spam pages.

Slowly but surely!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

longest short week in the office spam


----------



## pbrme

Only 2.5 days more of this spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Calling @matt267 PE for more spam!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SSSssssslllleeeeeeppppyyyy SPAM


----------



## Spitfire6532

Happy Wednesday Spam


----------



## pbrme

Post lunch bloat spam. "Jester, bring me my hammock and a nintendo switch."


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> Calling @matt267 PE for more spam!!


It's true.... spam lives!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Almost done with my work day spam!


----------



## Spitfire6532

MeowMeow PE said:


> Almost done with my work day spam!


Same! Entertaining myself for the final 5 minutes here. It's 67 degrees out, so I get to go for a run outside when I get home!


----------



## txjennah PE

I have a lot to do before taking a day off tomorrow and I will not check the news at work, I WILL NOT CHECK THE NEWS AT WORK spam

also I watched this last night and I about died from the overwhelming cuteness.









Baby Deer at my door... Well, a Fawn at my door, Volume up, Updates on the channel too. Thanks !


Have you seen my Mommy? I'm Hungry. Turn up the volume and listen carefully.. I was inside and heard a peculiar noise, finally I opened the door I must admit...




www.youtube.com


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> I have a lot to do before taking a day off tomorrow and I will not check the news at work, I WILL NOT CHECK THE NEWS AT WORK spam
> 
> also I watched this last night and I about died from the overwhelming cuteness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Deer at my door... Well, a Fawn at my door, Volume up, Updates on the channel too. Thanks !
> 
> 
> Have you seen my Mommy? I'm Hungry. Turn up the volume and listen carefully.. I was inside and heard a peculiar noise, finally I opened the door I must admit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Well, today is the day!!!!! The sun is shining, birds are singing, and my husband is getting his procedure today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## leggo PE

Now that’s some quality spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

Gifs from @MeowMeow PE and @pbrme are killing me.


----------



## txjennah PE

Me to my PM when she told me I may have to call into an all-day client meeting while I'm on PTO.


----------



## matt267 PE

I heard results will be delayed.... 

(Does that line still work?)


----------



## txjennah PE

My doggy is trying new puppy day care for the first time and I am trying to quell the helicopter puppy parent anxiety spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMIN in a wet well.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> My doggy is trying new puppy day care for the first time and I am trying to quell the helicopter puppy parent anxiety spam.


Awwwwww Apollo is gonna love it and all the puppers are gonna love him and it’s going to be amazing!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Awwwwww Apollo is gonna love it and all the puppers are gonna love him and it’s going to be amazing!!!!!


Thank youuuuu!  I get so much anxiety when he goes to a new puppy daycare. I just want him to be safe and loved and not think we abandoned him, haha.

I need to work hard to not be this kind of pet mom:









well you don't know my dog, you obviously don't know my dog


Best in Show (2000) clip with quote well you don't know my dog, you obviously don't know my dog Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote. Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share. Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.




memes.yarn.co


----------



## pbrme




----------



## matt267 PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> SPAMMIN in a wet well.


Are we talking wastewater?


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

<Spam>


----------



## pbrme

<Spam>


----------



## leggo PE

Scary spam post!!


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

And hey, we have reached 1.2k spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> And hey, we have reached 1.2k spam!


We're, almost there?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

No, we have a lot more spamming to do!


----------



## matt267 PE

damn that spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Over an hour till lunch and I'm starving....


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## pbrme

It's Friday Spammertime!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

matt267 PE said:


> Are we talking wastewater?


Stormwater this time SPAM. Less poop, but more needles SPAM.


----------



## matt267 PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Stormwater this time SPAM. Less poop, but more needles SPAM.


I think I'd rather have poop over needles....


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@txjennah PE I hope you are enjoying your day off and doing something fun and/or relaxing!!!!!! 
Also how was Apollo’s first day at the new doggy daycare?


----------



## leggo PE

Just had a productive call with an upper management person, yay! Spammmmm because I’m thankful.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin’ while I eat my lunch.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin’ because my lunch is one of the best leftover lunches I know.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam, you ask? Nope. Sweet and spicy sesame tofu with udon noodles, topped with cilantro, sliced Persian cucumbers (my far and away favorite type of cucumber, outside of pickles), and sliced radishes. It’s SO GOOD!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin because it is equally as good cold as warm!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammadoozle!


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

I’m having good TOPSIES timing today with these spams!


----------



## pbrme

The spam is strong today.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Spam, you ask? Nope. Sweet and spicy sesame tofu with udon noodles, topped with cilantro, sliced Persian cucumbers (my far and away favorite type of cucumber, outside of pickles), and sliced radishes. It’s SO GOOD!


I freeze n thaw tofu twice before cooking SPAM. Gives it better chew n texture SPAM. Sounds yummo though SPAM!


----------



## pbrme

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I freeze n thaw tofu twice before cooking SPAM. Gives it better chew n texture SPAM. Sounds yummo though SPAM!


I just pan fry to brown, flipping all 6 sides like a lunatic.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> productive call with an upper management person


You lie....


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone play Magic the Gathering?


----------



## matt267 PE

My 14y/o is interested.


----------



## matt267 PE

I might build a deck to play too.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't really know where to start.


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> Anyone play Magic the Gathering?


Nope, but my brother used to when around that age. He would try to play with me and I would just want to be the elf and then not do anything helpful.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I freeze n thaw tofu twice before cooking SPAM. Gives it better chew n texture SPAM. Sounds yummo though SPAM!


Nice! I press it for preferably 5-6 hours before cubing and… 


pbrme said:


> I just pan fry to brown, flipping all 6 sides like a lunatic.


pan frying only 3 (!!) times, because if you get three sides it’s not that noticeable to not have fried all 6 sides. I do focus on getting the two largest faces fried and then a third random side, when possible.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

matt267 PE said:


> Anyone play Magic the Gathering?


Yes!!!! I started with a pre-built deck to learn the mechanics.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> @txjennah PE I hope you are enjoying your day off and doing something fun and/or relaxing!!!!!!
> Also how was Apollo’s first day at the new doggy daycare?


We had a great time! Ate at Tibetan and Turkish restaurants and saw some art  

He did great, thanks for asking


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yes!!!! I started with a pre-built deck to learn the mechanics.


We bought a booster box and a land box. My 14 y/o wanted to start building from scratch. The gaming store also has D&D nights and Magic nights. Might be a good time.


----------



## matt267 PE

oh yeah, and spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll get to 1,000,000 posts in no time.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Effing Monday spam


----------



## leggo PE

I’m here, spammers!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

matt267 PE said:


> Anyone play Magic the Gathering?


Yes! We're getting into Commander with some friends, so I'm learning as I go.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Is that SPAM I hear?


----------



## matt267 PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Yes! We're getting into Commander with some friends, so I'm learning as I go.


Nice.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Yes! We're getting into Commander with some friends, so I'm learning as I go.


I haven't tried Commander yet!

We've been wanting to get back into it, but buying new cards gets sooo addicting and they've been sold out near where we live. So maybe the universe is trying to tell me something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah, I'm not too sure the difference or point of Commander vs. Standard vs. Modern.... My understanding is the rules are the same but you can only use certain cards based on the mode????


----------



## txjennah PE

Why is hold music so chipper sounding, especially when people put you on hold for forever? This is the only kind of acceptable hold music IMO:


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> Why is hold music so chipper sounding, especially when people put you on hold for forever? This is the only kind of acceptable hold music IMO:



I’ve been told by more than one client my company’s hold music sounds like porno music .
SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

oh my god it should not take twenty minutes to set up a doctor's appointment spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

That’s ridiculous spam!!!!


----------



## pbrme

matt267 PE said:


> Yeah, I'm not too sure the difference or point of Commander vs. Standard vs. Modern.... My understanding is the rules are the same but you can only use certain cards based on the mode????


I play MTG. Commander is more fun imo but does take longer, but standard is good for beginners to learn quickly. You can look up the rules for all of the different styles, but the basics for commander are a 100 card deck (including your commander), none of the cards can have the same name (no duplicates) except for basic land. This makes deck building around 2 or 3 mechanics harder, but imparts the same challenges for opponents as well. I'll typically find a sweet mechanic from a legendary creature I like, and try to build around it. You also start with 40 life in commander vs. 20 in standard. I've been playing off and on since beta, but didn't get really into it until I started buying my own decks around 2013. I've amassed enough to fill a couple of 5000ct card boxes and still buy a few boosters of the new releases when they come out. Check out CardKingdom.com for reasonably priced cards, Amazon is like 3x more, and Arena if you haven't heard of that. Arena is PC based, free (with pay to play upgrades, but I never use it) and lets you digitally archive any prebuilds you buy.


----------



## pbrme

Oh and spam of course.


----------



## txjennah PE

I just found out I will be going back home for 24 hours for a work meeting spam. That is not long enough to do all the things I want to do, but I can't wait. I miss home so much! SO MUCH. 

I told Husband we can move back and he can fly daily to his work (which would include an hour drive to and from the airport), which is TOTALLY DOABLE RIGHT??? He would get so much time for HIS ACTIVITIES getting to sit for four hours round trip on a plane every day!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE

pbrme said:


> I've amassed enough to fill a couple of 5000ct card boxes


That's like us and Pokemon cards. 



pbrme said:


> Check out CardKingdom.com for reasonably priced cards


Thanks for the tip. I will definitely check them out. I don't trust some of the listing on Amazon.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m just gonna throw a little bit of spam here


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm


----------



## leggo PE

Oh, spam at the same time @MeowMeow PE!!


----------



## leggo PE

Yay spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam is where all the cool kids are!


----------



## leggo PE

Spamalama!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM HOORAY!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

WOOHOO SPAM!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spamming with friends is fun!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I love to spam!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I LIKE TO SPAM IT SPAM IT


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Sometimes I miss the good old spam days though


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

I know, it’s not the same, but at least there IS still spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Triple spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Did someone say SPAM?


----------



## pbrme

Spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Oh hai spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Hahahahahahahhahahahahahahhaha


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27189
> 
> Hahahahahahahhahahahahahahhaha


Ohhhh Daily Mail, never a dull moment. I hate myself for giving them readership, but those headlines are WILD


----------



## txjennah PE

Very tired and overloaded and this weather sucks spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

How can they prove that a fart was deliberate though? How can they prove that a fart was or wasn’t capable of being held in? 
I mean, I am not capable of holding in a lot of my farts. Especially while I’m walking. And I bet I’d have a real hard time holding one in during a strip search. 
I wonder if his smelled like spam?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Stressing out about the PMP SPAM (taking it April 2)


----------



## leggo PE

Hello spammers! We are now only 22 spam pages away from my favorite number in spam pages!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Stressing out about the PMP SPAM (taking it April 2)


YOU’RE GONNA CRUSH IT! SPAM!


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Stressing out about the PMP SPAM (taking it April 2)


Good luck! You got this!


----------



## pbrme

Tuesday Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

having a meeting soon.


----------



## matt267 PE

pre meeting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmm


----------



## matt267 PE

it's almost like bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

better than turkey "bacon"


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

WHAT IF THEY DID? SPAM. WOULDN’T THAT BE NEAT?! 
I’d be pushing mine in and out all the time annoying people and making them uncomfortable though.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam is fun!


----------



## leggo PE

Spim spum spem spom spam


----------



## leggo PE

Working on a work presentation spam!


----------



## leggo PE

But it’s not about spam, spam!


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Gotta also create a meeting agenda spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

boop boop doo bee boop spam


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> WHAT IF THEY DID? SPAM. WOULDN’T THAT BE NEAT?!
> I’d be pushing mine in and out all the time annoying people and making them uncomfortable though.


IT WOULD BE SUPER FUN


----------



## leggo PE

Hahaha nipple buttons! Surely one of the weirder topics historically addressed in the spam threads.


----------



## txjennah PE

TIL that when my PM wants to review something early in the morning, she means between 4 AM to 7 AM SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Spam spam spammy spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In this day and age....


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all about spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I haven't actually "eaten" spam since I was a kid.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet my digestive system would rebel hard if I had some now.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon is where it's at.


----------



## matt267 PE

Real bacon.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hookers and blow aren't too bad either.


----------



## matt267 PE

Be careful what you flush.


----------



## matt267 PE

It just might come back up.


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> WHAT IF THEY DID? SPAM. WOULDN’T THAT BE NEAT?!
> I’d be pushing mine in and out all the time annoying people and making them uncomfortable though.


With your belly button hand no doubt.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I don’t think I’ve ever eaten spam!!!! I need to buy some and try it


----------



## MeowMeow PE

pbrme said:


> With your belly button hand no doubt.


DEFINITELY!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

Setup fir Tops!


----------



## pbrme

Dangit, stole my top spot there sport


----------



## txjennah PE

How is it almost noon spam?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steel

PASSED THE PE EXAM SPAM!


----------



## txjennah PE

Shove food into my mouth before a meeting in 5 minutes spam


----------



## pbrme

Spam salad spread on rye.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!!


----------



## leggo PE

It’s not lunchtime yet and Mr. Leggo and I celebrated 9 years together with dinner out last night, so I didn’t have leftover to bring. All to say, I made myself 1.5 pb&j sandwiches using blackberry jam and I’m very excited for my rather mundane lunch!

No spam involved, except what you see here.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY @leggo PE !!!


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> It’s not lunchtime yet and Mr. Leggo and I celebrated 9 years together with dinner out last night, so I didn’t have leftover to bring. All to say, I made myself 1.5 pb&j sandwiches using blackberry jam and I’m very excited for my rather mundane lunch!
> 
> No spam involved, except what you see here.


Happy anniversary!


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> Happy anniversary!


Thanks!! It’s not our wedding anniversary. Just 9 years together, since the first night we meant. I did get the question last night of how much longer we needed to celebrate both that anniversary and our wedding anniversary, and I said hey, it’s only two nice dinners a year and plus they’re nicely spaced out (by 5 months) so it’s not like they’re close to each other on the calendar! Hah.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

leggo PE said:


> Thanks!! It’s not our wedding anniversary. Just 9 years together, since the first night we meant. I did get the question last night of how much longer we needed to celebrate both that anniversary and our wedding anniversary, and I said hey, it’s only two nice dinners a year and plus they’re nicely spaced out (by 5 months) so it’s not like they’re close to each other on the calendar! Hah.


Yes I think it’s so great to celebrate both!!! I think it makes sense to celebrate anniversary of when you first started dating because that’s how long you’ve been together in reality. 

My husband and I made our wedding date one day before our first date date (our first date date would have been thanksgiving day, so that’s why we had to do wedding the day before). It makes it easy to remember anniversaries but it would be nice to be able to get 2 nice dinners instead of 1 haha. I can never remember how long we’ve been together or married when people ask though. I remember the year we got together, and the year we got married, so I always have to count how many years it’s been. Silly brain. 

Also, I put 9 spams on there for each year you’ve been together!!!


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Yes I think it’s so great to celebrate both!!! I think it makes sense to celebrate anniversary of when you first started dating because that’s how long you’ve been together in reality.
> 
> My husband and I made our wedding date one day before our first date date (our first date date would have been thanksgiving day, so that’s why we had to do wedding the day before). It makes it easy to remember anniversaries but it would be nice to be able to get 2 nice dinners instead of 1 haha. I can never remember how long we’ve been together or married when people ask though. I remember the year we got together, and the year we got married, so I always have to count how many years it’s been. Silly brain.
> 
> Also, I put 9 spams on there for each year you’ve been together!!!


What a sweet spam honor that is! Thank you!


----------



## matt267 PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> PASSED THE PE EXAM SPAM!


Congrats!!! Now you're smart.


----------



## matt267 PE

Although I passed and I'm NOT smart.


----------



## matt267 PE

They made a mistake with my results.


----------



## matt267 PE

They haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

Shhhh..... don't tell anyone.


----------



## matt267 PE

Why is it snowing?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Wow so it’s you sending the snow to my area later tonight then huh? THANKS


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Thanks!! It’s not our wedding anniversary. Just 9 years together, since the first night we meant. I did get the question last night of how much longer we needed to celebrate both that anniversary and our wedding anniversary, and I said hey, it’s only two nice dinners a year and plus they’re nicely spaced out (by 5 months) so it’s not like they’re close to each other on the calendar! Hah.


Haha no I gotcha! I remember we got married around the same time ish- maybe you were a year after me? Mr txj and I celebrate our dating anniversary too (conveniently on New Year's Day...10 years as of this year!)


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Wow so it’s you sending the snow to my area later tonight then huh? THANKS


NO. BE GONE, SNOW


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Good morning spammers!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, "Velvety and aromatic" sounds messy.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27215


My dog needs to take notes. He does nothing to contribute to this household and it's been 10 years. At some point I wonder if I'm enabling him and holding him back from being the doggy he was meant to be.


----------



## txjennah PE

Case in point, he spent the last 20 minutes licking his paws. Now he's sitting on my lap. #privilege


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> My dog needs to take notes. He does nothing to contribute to this household and it's been 10 years. At some point I wonder if I'm enabling him and holding him back from being the doggy he was meant to be.


We often joke (but it’s really not a joke) that we actually just live to serve our cat, Pluto. I mean, he’s in our home 100% of the time and does not pay rent. We prepare all his meals and cover the utilities too!


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> We often joke (but it’s really not a joke) that we actually just live to serve our cat, Pluto. I mean, he’s in our home 100% of the time and does not pay rent. We prepare all his meals and cover the utilities too!


Typical cat....


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> Typical cat....


He’s a lucky bugger!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Meow spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Today was not a great day, but it's almost done fam spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> Today was not a great day, but it's almost done fam spam


I'm sorry  I hope your day tomorrow is a million times better!


----------



## pbrme

Busy busy busy spam.


----------



## pbrme

Busy week I mean. I've been showing up early and working late, barely time to consume sustenance. Weeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## pbrme

Congrats on your 9yr friend-a-versary @leggo PE, and congrats on being excited about blackberry jam. That's my favorite fruit so I totally get it. The Mrs pbr and I will be hitting our 17yr togetherness this August, wow how time flies.

Here's a bit of spam for the resta ya, I think I struck the nerd lottery when we decided on our wedding date of 10/1/11. I'll never forget that 10+1=11 or that it's binary.


----------



## pbrme

Ok, need to put my brain back into mechanical mode spam


----------



## pbrme

Just after one more to setup someone for top page post


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!!


----------



## leggo PE

Thank ya kindly, @pbrme!


----------



## leggo PE

I am le tired. Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I am le tired. Spam!


FIRE ZE MISSILES SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m gonna be working late tonight spam. Sad.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> FIRE ZE MISSILES SPAM


Too soon!!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I'm sorry  I hope your day tomorrow is a million times better!


Thank you!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m gonna be working late tonight spam. Sad.


WORKING LATE BUDDIES SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

STILL WORKING SPAM


----------



## matt267 PE

it's almost time to spam the spam page


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not creative enough to for thoughtful spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn spam


----------



## matt267 PE

man spam


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF is man spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

sounds kinda gross


----------



## matt267 PE

who passed today?


----------



## matt267 PE

I used to think PEs were smart.


----------



## matt267 PE

Then I became a PE.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I know better.


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep paying the $300 every other year to show how smart I am.


----------



## txjennah PE

It's snowing and it's bullshit spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Every week I play a game called, "How Late Can I Wait to Start My Timesheet?" and it's usually like at Friday at 10 am, an hour after they were due.


----------



## txjennah PE

I have so many things to do that i don't know where to even start, so naturally I am procrastinating with EB SPAMMMMMMMM


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate filling out timesheets.


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah PE said:


> I have so many things to do that i don't know where to even start, so naturally I am procrastinating with EB SPAMMMMMMMM


I like your style.


----------



## txjennah PE

matt267 PE said:


> I hate filling out timesheets.


They suck.

I do keep a very detailed list of my time spent to the quarter hour, so that helps with my procrastination at least.


----------



## pbrme

txjennah PE said:


> They suck.
> 
> I do keep a very detailed list of my time spent to the quarter hour, so that helps with my procrastination at least.


I'm with ya there... time sheets, I hate time sheets. I get an automated message if there hasn't been any action by Wed. morning. Sheesh spam.


----------



## pbrme

If I ever sit in front of a class for career day, and was asked what the worst part of my field is I would say timesheets.
Followed closely by Architects.


----------



## pbrme

What's the worst part of y'alls fields?


----------



## txjennah PE

pbrme said:


> What's the worst part of y'alls fields?


The sheer bureacracy involved with getting a proposal to a client and getting a project open, GOOD LORD. I die inside every time I have to argue with someone across the country why we should be using the staff as proposed for a project


----------



## txjennah PE

Timesheet submitted at 11:12 AM EST!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah PE said:


> They suck.
> 
> I do keep a very detailed list of my time spent to the quarter hour, so that helps with my procrastination at least.


Is there a cost code used for the time spent filling out the timesheet?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

matt267 PE said:


> Is there a cost code used for the time spent filling out the timesheet?


I put that time under “General Administration” on my timesheet lol


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'm accounted for too.


----------



## Spitfire6532

pbrme said:


> What's the worst part of y'alls fields?


Small company for me (4 full time employees) so show up at 8, leave at 4:30, no timesheets needed 
But the worst part, you are on to something with architects.... but it's gotta be homeowners. Architects at least have some idea what they are talking about, but nothing worse than a homeowner building their own house.


----------



## matt267 PE

I would say people in general are the worst part...


----------



## txjennah PE

Do you all have Teams at work?

It certainly is helpful and I am mindful that if I give a task to someone, I can expect questions and want to be as helpful as I can - but man, I cannot handle getting questions every two minutes as someone works through something. I can't concentrate when I'm getting bombarded with questions. Time to mute people on teams so I can focus spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> But the worst part, you are on to something with architects.... but it's gotta be homeowners. Architects at least have some idea what they are talking about, but nothing worse than a homeowner building their own house.


OMG YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. I HATE getting assigned projects where the homeowners are building their own house. Not only are their drawings always complete shit and you have to try to explain why the roof lines don't make sense or whatever, but you have to hold their hand for everything and you spend soooo much time having to answer questions even the crappiest builders would already know. And of course these projects goes over contract fee every time. Don't know why my company still accepts projects from one time clients like that. We don't really need them.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> Do you all have Teams at work?
> 
> It certainly is helpful and I am mindful that if I give a task to someone, I can expect questions and want to be as helpful as I can - but man, I cannot handle getting questions every two minutes as someone works through something. I can't concentrate when I'm getting bombarded with questions. Time to mute people on teams so I can focus spam


Yes we have Teams! It is nice. I like being able to do a quick call and screen share. I would not like it so much if I was a supervisor or manager though.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Every week I play a game called, "How Late Can I Wait to Start My Timesheet?" and it's usually like at Friday at 10 am, an hour after they were due.


It me SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Yes we have Teams! It is nice. I like being able to do a quick call and screen share. I would not like it so much if I was a supervisor or manager though.


It is nice! I do like being able to get in touch with people quickly, screen sharing, etc. I'm trying to be better about muting people or logging off if I'm trying to finish something up and I need to focus. Because my brain cannot multi-task when I'm getting spammed with messages! (says the woman spamming on EB)


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes, we use TEAMS. It's been convenient and not too annoying so far. With more people returning to the office, it's getting less usage. But it is helpful to have out of office meetings without leaving the office.


----------



## leggo PE

We use Teams, too. I think it has a lot of pro’s but also can be a bit of a hassle. Funnily enough, most of the times I encounter issues with it are after updates, which it seems to do automatically.


----------



## txjennah PE

Got introduced to a new client/project (via Teams, hah) and the client team was SO NICE spam. Big smiles, waving at me - like whaaaaaaat, this is great.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

One more hour spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm


----------



## leggo PE

Friday afternoon spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Getting my hair cut this evening, spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> most of the times I encounter issues with it are after updates


This is way too true. I never know if/how TEAMS will work on my Chromebook. Sometimes it does, sometimes it don't.


----------



## matt267 PE

morning spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

rainy day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Sun’s out spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF? No Sunday Spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Slackers.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, and Happy Pi Day.


----------



## matt267 PE

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647


----------



## matt267 PE

093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201


----------



## matt267 PE

909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548


----------



## matt267 PE

820466521384146951941511609433057270365759591953092186117381932611793105118548074462379962749567351885752724891227938183011949


----------



## matt267 PE

129833673362440656643086021394946395224737190702179860943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132000568127145263560827785


----------



## matt267 PE

771342757789609173637178721468440901224953430146549585371050792279689258923542019956112129021960864034418159813629774771309960


----------



## matt267 PE

518707211349999998372978049951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522308253344685035261931188171010003137838752886587533


----------



## matt267 PE

208381420617177669147303598253490428755468731159562863882353787593751957781857780532171226806613001927876611195909216420198938


----------



## matt267 PE

095257201065485863278865936153381827968230301952035301852968995773622599413891249721775283479131515574857242454150695950829533


----------



## matt267 PE

116861727855889075098381754637464939319255060400927701671139009848824012858361603563707660104710181942955596198946767837449448


----------



## matt267 PE

255379774726847104047534646208046684259069491293313677028989152104752162056966024058038150193511253382430035587640247496473263


----------



## matt267 PE

914199272604269922796782354781636009341721641219924586315030286182974555706749838505494588586926995690927210797509302955321165


----------



## matt267 PE

344987202755960236480665499119881834797753566369807426542527862551818417574672890977772793800081647060016145249192173217214772


----------



## matt267 PE

350141441973568548161361157352552133475741849468438523323907394143334547762416862518983569485562099219222184272550254256887671


----------



## matt267 PE

790494601653466804988627232791786085784383827967976681454100953883786360950680064225125205117392984896084128488626945604241965


----------



## matt267 PE

285022210661186306744278622039194945047123713786960956364371917287467764657573962413890865832645995813390478027590099465764078


----------



## matt267 PE

951269468398352595709825822620522489407726719478268482601476990902640136394437455305068203496252451749399651431429809190659250


----------



## matt267 PE

937221696461515709858387410597885959772975498930161753928468138268683868942774155991855925245953959431049972524680845987273644


----------



## matt267 PE

695848653836736222626099124608051243884390451244136549762780797715691435997700129616089441694868555848406353422072225828488648


----------



## matt267 PE

158456028506016842739452267467678895252138522549954666727823986456596116354886230577456498035593634568174324112515076069479451


----------



## matt267 PE

096596094025228879710893145669136867228748940560101503308617928680920874760917824938589009714909675985261365549781893129784821


----------



## matt267 PE

682998948722658804857564014270477555132379641451523746234364542858444795265867821051141354735739523113427166102135969536231442


----------



## matt267 PE

952484937187110145765403590279934403742007310578539062198387447808478489683321445713868751943506430218453191048481005370614680


----------



## matt267 PE

674919278191197939952061419663428754440643745123718192179998391015919561814675142691239748940907186494231961567945208095146550


----------



## matt267 PE

225231603881930142093762137855956638937787083039069792077346722182562599661501421503068038447734549202605414665925201497442850


----------



## matt267 PE

732518666002132434088190710486331734649651453905796268561005508106658796998163574736384052571459102897064140110971206280439039


----------



## matt267 PE

759515677157700420337869936007230558763176359421873125147120532928191826186125867321579198414848829164470609575270695722091756


----------



## matt267 PE

711672291098169091528017350671274858322287183520935396572512108357915136988209144421006751033467110314126711136990865851639831


----------



## matt267 PE

501970165151168517143765761835155650884909989859982387345528331635507647918535893226185489632132933089857064204675259070915481


----------



## matt267 PE

416549859461637180270981994309924488957571282890592323326097299712084433573265489382391193259746366730583604142813883032038249


----------



## matt267 PE

037589852437441702913276561809377344403070746921120191302033038019762110110044929321516084244485963766983895228684783123552658


----------



## matt267 PE

213144957685726243344189303968642624341077322697802807318915441101044682325271620105265227211166039666557309254711055785376346


----------



## matt267 PE

682065310989652691862056476931257058635662018558100729360659876486117910453348850346113657686753249441668039626579787718556084


----------



## matt267 PE

552965412665408530614344431858676975145661406800700237877659134401712749470420562230538994561314071127000407854733269939081454


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Effin Monday spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

At least I get free pizza for pi day spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Free pizza?


----------



## txjennah PE

I wish I worked in an office still so I could get free treats for PI day spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I usually WFH on Mondays but only came in today for the free za


----------



## leggo PE

I’ve never gotten free pizza on pi day! Whether in office or otherwise.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE

It's also Steak and BJ day.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Well that sounds like a great day for you


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a feeling it'll go un-celebrated again this year.


----------



## txjennah PE

In honor of Pi Day........

Pecan pie - Yay or nay?


----------



## snickerd3

nay


----------



## matt267 PE

Nay


----------



## txjennah PE

I concur with the nay responses.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> In honor of Pi Day........
> 
> Pecan pie - Yay or nay?


Yay


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I love pecan pie. It’s one of my favs


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’ll eat your guys slices for you


----------



## txjennah PE

Pecan is my husband's favorite too. Idk. I just don't love it.

I don't love pumpkin pie either. Meh. My mom makes it all year round, which is probably why. I find that weird but whatever, these are her life choices to make and I must accept them even if I do not understand them.

My favorite is apple, though mr. txj is bringing me cherry tonight from his office! UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## pbrme

I'll spam a slice of blackberry or strawberry rhubarb yeuh.


----------



## pbrme

Spitfire6532 said:


> Small company for me (4 full time employees) so show up at 8, leave at 4:30, no timesheets needed
> But the worst part, you are on to something with architects.... but it's gotta be homeowners. Architects at least have some idea what they are talking about, but nothing worse than a homeowner building their own house.


I'm the opposite. Medium-large sized firm, less than 5% residential work, mostly commercial.


----------



## leggo PE

I say SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Nay for pecan pie, yay for pumpkin pie, but my favorite pie is probably blueberry pie (apple is yummy too!).


----------



## leggo PE

Would anyone ever be open to SPAM PIE??


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Yes. Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Make sure there’s cheese in the spam pie too


----------



## leggo PE

Yay for west coast spammers! Calling @squaretaper LIT AF PE @ChebyshevII PE @Unintended Max P.E.


----------



## leggo PE

And calling on honorary former west coast spammer supreme @tj_PE


----------



## leggo PE

Spammers love spam company!


----------



## leggo PE

And just like that…


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

Hooray for spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Also, I know you were all waiting for an update… We are now just 12 spam pages away from my favorite number in spam pages!!


----------



## pbrme

Spam!


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> Make sure there’s cheese in the spam pie too


And a layer of crushed up Fritos for the crunch.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I love to spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spamming is so fun!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

How are all you spammers today?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I probably only got like 4 hours of sleep tops, but it's fine!


----------



## matt267 PE

sleep is overrated


----------



## matt267 PE

spam is good


----------



## matt267 PE

let's keep spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

keep the spam coming


----------



## matt267 PE

I love me a good cherry pie too


----------



## matt267 PE

blueberry pie is good


----------



## matt267 PE

strawberry and rhubarb is yum


----------



## matt267 PE

pumpkin pie is nice


----------



## matt267 PE

chocolate moose pie is where it's at


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> How are all you spammers today?


I'm meh but getting excited about being back in TX for work next week!!!!! Starting to make my travel plans.

Does anyone else check hotel reviews to see whether people have seen bed bugs, or am I the only weirdo who does this???


----------



## matt267 PE

weirdo.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm meh but getting excited about being back in TX for work next week!!!!! Starting to make my travel plans.
> 
> Does anyone else check hotel reviews to see whether people have seen bed bugs, or am I the only weirdo who does this???


No I definitely do this too. And then first thing when I get in I pull sheets off corners of mattress, lift the mattress and shine the flashlight on my phone and do a good inspection to make sure there aren’t any!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> No I definitely do this too. And then first thing when I get in I pull sheets off corners of mattress, lift the mattress and shine the flashlight on my phone and do a good inspection to make sure there aren’t any!


I AM SO GLAD I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO DOES THIS!

My husband used to think I was over the top because ever since we've been together, it's been a fear that we would encounter one at a hotel. He would fly out sometimes to conferences and not check his sheet for bed bugs, and I would be like, "HOW CAN YOU DO THIS TO OUR FAMILY?"

And then.

The first house we moved into here in the Midwest (not our current one), I was unpacking a box one day and looked over on the windowsill. "Huh," I thought, "that kind of looks like a bed bug."

I squinted at it and horror movie strings started playing in my mind as I realized that it was, indeed, a dead bed bug on my window sill and I WANTED TO DIE.

We called Terminix but the unfortunate thing about bed bugs and their gross ass breeding cycle is that, unless you're infested, you're not going to know right away if you have just *one* or if there are more LIVING IN YOUR HOUSE.

So for a month I used passive monitoring techniques and spent the first month adjusting to life in the Midwest, looking up the sky and seeing Canadian geese flying over me, and then immediately think, "DO WE HAVE BED BUGS?" I was not fun to live with during this period. I was constantly googling bed bugs. I was a mess.

Spoiler alert, we didn't have them, and on the follow-up visit, our exteriminator speculated that the dead one I saw was from a former treatment and that we would have known the first couple of nights had the bed bugs been hiding. 

so tl;dr my husband no longer thinks I am crazy for checking, and I will check for them until the end of time when I am senile, and the only things my mind can recognize are the creepy music from the "We're in this together!!!" commercials and BED BUGS.

Ok back to work, thank you for coming to my Ted Talk.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YES! And also, it is expensive to get rid of them when you do get them! FUCK THAT!!!!


----------



## pbrme

txjennah PE said:


> "...and horror movie strings started playing in my mind as I realized that it was, indeed..."



Spam


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> YES! And also, it is expensive to get rid of them when you do get them! FUCK THAT!!!!


Yes that + the inevitable therapy bills


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> I AM SO GLAD I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO DOES THIS!
> 
> My husband used to think I was over the top because ever since we've been together, it's been a fear that we would encounter one at a hotel. He would fly out sometimes to conferences and not check his sheet for bed bugs, and I would be like, "HOW CAN YOU DO THIS TO OUR FAMILY?"
> 
> And then.
> 
> The first house we moved into here in the Midwest (not our current one), I was unpacking a box one day and looked over on the windowsill. "Huh," I thought, "that kind of looks like a bed bug."
> 
> I squinted at it and horror movie strings started playing in my mind as I realized that it was, indeed, a dead bed bug on my window sill and I WANTED TO DIE.
> 
> We called Terminix but the unfortunate thing about bed bugs and their gross ass breeding cycle is that, unless you're infested, you're not going to know right away if you have just *one* or if there are more LIVING IN YOUR HOUSE.
> 
> So for a month I used passive monitoring techniques and spent the first month adjusting to life in the Midwest, looking up the sky and seeing Canadian geese flying over me, and then immediately think, "DO WE HAVE BED BUGS?" I was not fun to live with during this period. I was constantly googling bed bugs. I was a mess.
> 
> Spoiler alert, we didn't have them, and on the follow-up visit, our exteriminator speculated that the dead one I saw was from a former treatment and that we would have known the first couple of nights had the bed bugs been hiding.
> 
> so tl;dr my husband no longer thinks I am crazy for checking, and I will check for them until the end of time when I am senile, and the only things my mind can recognize are the creepy music from the "We're in this together!!!" commercials and BED BUGS.
> 
> Ok back to work, thank you for coming to my Ted Talk.


This is some very long spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spamaaaaalamaaaaaaaa


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> This is some very long spam!


I like storytime spams, scroll on by if tl;dr


----------



## DLD PE

SPAM! (Hope we never get bed bugs!)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Yay for west coast spammers! Calling @squaretaper LIT AF PE @ChebyshevII PE @Unintended Max P.E.


UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE

I think someone got pulled over and maybe arrested in my neighborhood and my NOSY ASS WANTS TO KNOW WHAT HAPPENED spam


----------



## txjennah PE

DLD PE said:


> SPAM! (Hope we never get bed bugs!)


I hope you don't either. I wouldn't wish those on anyone. Except maybe Putin.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> I like storytime spams, scroll on by if tl;dr


No, not too long! I enjoyed your TedTalk!


----------



## leggo PE

I don’t have TedTalk spams.


----------



## leggo PE

Just regular old spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spamalama ding dong


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> I don’t have TedTalk spams.


I would attend a leggo PE TedTalk spam session


----------



## pbrme

What's the police report on the neighborhood spams? We spammers want to know if there were malfeasances.


----------



## txjennah PE

pbrme said:


> What's the police report on the neighborhood spams? We spammers want to know if there were malfeasances.


I checked NextDoor to see if there's been an update. Nothing, but there's this, which is pretty typical of the NextDoor posts here.


----------



## txjennah PE

And this:


----------



## MeowMeow PE

FIRST SPAM OF THE DAY!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@pbrme Time to make a marionette of yourself and go to the park and feed the squirrels pbr


----------



## matt267 PE

I almost forgot to spam today.


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

it's good for the soul


----------



## matt267 PE

if you have a soul that is


----------



## matt267 PE

my neck hurts


----------



## matt267 PE

almost lunch time


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm left over chicken with mashed potatoes and carrots.


----------



## txjennah PE

I had the audacity to leave my dog by himself for two hours and HE HAS A LOT OF FEELINGS ABOUT IT spam


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27257
> 
> @pbrme Time to make a marionette of yourself and go to the park and feed the squirrels pbr


A squirrel using a squirrel marionette to feed squirrels? I'm pretty sure that would open up a portal or something.


----------



## pbrme

It's international spam day! Spam what what?


----------



## txjennah PE

I've never tried spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah PE said:


> I've never tried spam spam


You don't know what you're missing....


----------



## matt267 PE

spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam spam spam


----------



## leggo PE

Hump day spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for the cause!


----------



## leggo PE

The cause being my favorite number in spam pages (we’re 8 pages away!) plus all the spam to come after that!

edit: TOPSIES!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for the cause!


----------



## txjennah PE

matt267 PE said:


> You don't know what you're missing....


My dad had spam a lot when he was a kid so he was over it when I was growing up. And then...I just never made it an effort to try it on my own. Idk. Maybe one day!


----------



## txjennah PE

Dang greedy squirrels, I filled my little picnic table bird feeder with seed around lunch, and it's JUST ABOUT GONE and I'm gonna start charging them spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah, damn squirrels feast on bird seed.


----------



## leggo PE

I don’t think I’ve ever tried spam either, though I’m a seasoned spammer!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> My dad had spam a lot when he was a kid so he was over it when I was growing up. And then...I just never made it an effort to try it on my own. Idk. Maybe one day!


Omg I haven’t tried it either!!!!! Maybe someday we can have a spam date


----------



## MeowMeow PE

leggo PE said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever tried spam either, though I’m a seasoned spammer!


You, Jenn, me…triple spam date


----------



## MeowMeow PE

We may have to do it over teams or zoom or something


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Or we meet up in person and hire a private chef to make us a fancy spam dinner


----------



## pbrme

Try it fried sometime, it's like gourmet hotdog patties.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I like fried bologna. I bet I’d like fried spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Omg there’s a place near me I found on Uber eats that does fried cookie dough. I need to get that like now


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Oh yeah @pbrme when is your birthday? I forgot a few months ago I saw a birthday card at the cvs and I took pictures of it to send to you on your birthday and then I think I forgot to ask when your birthday is lol


----------



## MeowMeow PE

You can just say the month! I don’t need an exact date lol


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> We may have to do it over teams or zoom or something


That would be so much fun! I'd be down. Spam party spam party spam party!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Omg there’s a place near me I found on Uber eats that does fried cookie dough. I need to get that like now


whaaaat that sounds so good. Time to raid the kitchen for cookies


----------



## leggo PE

I don’t have fried cookie dough but I do have frozen cookie dough! Two types: peanut butter and spiced apple. No spam involved, except what you see here. Thank you, past leggo!


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> Oh yeah @pbrme when is your birthday? I forgot a few months ago I saw a birthday card at the cvs and I took pictures of it to send to you on your birthday and then I think I forgot to ask when your birthday is lol


Ha! I'm September spam


----------



## pbrme

And obligatory setup spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Why thank you, @pbrme!


----------



## leggo PE

I greatly appreciate the setup!


----------



## matt267 PE

I saw a commercial for spam while at the gym this morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

Made me think of diarrhea and you guys.


----------



## txjennah PE

matt267 PE said:


> Made me think of diarrhea and you guys.


Awwww shucks


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## txjennah PE

I keep forgetting it's St. Patrick's Day and I'm not wearing green and I don't really care spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’M WEARING GREEN AND I GOT CORNED BEEF IN THE CROCKPOT SPAM!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

I, still eat Lucky Charms.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Ummm....there are adults who DON'T eat lucky charms?????


----------



## txjennah PE

They're magically delicious!


----------



## leggo PE

I haven’t had Lucky Charms in forever! But I do still enjoy honeynut cheerios from time to time.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Yummmyyyy Honey Nut Cheerios. I get the Honey Nut Scooters which is basically the same thing haha. 
I LOVE CEREAL!


----------



## pbrme

Happy Spam Patrick's Day!


----------



## pbrme

As for cereal, it's Peanut Butter Crunch for me. Love that stuff.


----------



## Spitfire6532

How do you tell a coworker to nicely stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria? 

Also spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## matt267 PE

"Yo, stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria"


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> How do you tell a coworker to nicely stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria?
> 
> Also spam.


Just kindly say “I really need to focus on this task and I’m struggling real hard right now. You may not even realize you’re humming and whistling, but it’s extra distracting to me for some reason! *I think I didn’t get enough sleep last night* I’m so sorry to be a buzzkill, but could you try to keep it down?”

For the part in asterisk you don’t have to say it, but if you’re trying to be friendly and not hurt their feelings it softens things up a little.

But really I like @matt267 PE suggestion better


----------



## MeowMeow PE

March madness is my favorite time of the year spam!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> How do you tell a coworker to nicely stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria?
> 
> Also spam.


OMFG that would drive me insane. That brings me back to summer internship where one of the drafters would whistle along to the radio ALL DAYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## txjennah PE

I will be honest, IRL I am not confrontational unless I have to, so if it were me I'd quietly seethe while turning up trash metal on Spotify or whatever.


----------



## txjennah PE

DELEGATE ALL MY BORING PM TASKS TO DPMS LET'S GOOOOOO


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I would also quietly seethe!!!!! I’m soooooooo non-confrontational too!!!!! But I’d dream about filling their desk drawers with open spoiling spam


----------



## txjennah PE

I had a coworker call me Unikitty and I think that's the best description of my personality.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> open spoiling spam


Pick something else perishable. You know SPAM doesn't go bad. SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I had a coworker call me Unikitty and I think that's the best description of my personality.


Ooh, that's your DJ name. DJ Unikitty in da houzzzzz UNCE UNCE UNCE. SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple SPAM?


----------



## matt267 PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> spoiling spam


I have a weird feeling that spam doesn't actually "spoil."


----------



## matt267 PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Pick something else perishable. You know SPAM doesn't go bad. SPAM.


this


----------



## matt267 PE

This would work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Rotten broccoli can smell pretty bad too....


----------



## matt267 PE

OOhhh rotten and liquified potato.... That sh!t stank.....


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I just ate honey bunches of oats 
HAPPY FRIDAY SPAM!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

matt267 PE said:


> OOhhh rotten and liquified potato.... That sh!t stank.....


Rotten potato smell is probably the worst smell I’ve ever smelled in my life


----------



## pbrme

Happy Friday!! Let's push this spam to pg 88 for @leggo PE today.


----------



## pbrme

Spitfire6532 said:


> How do you tell a coworker to nicely stop with the damn humming and whistling, this is an office and not a middle school cafeteria?
> 
> Also spam.


Storytime. I have a coworker in the office next to me who gets super duper anxious when the heat drops on deadline day. Like the sky is falling but for reals, and has to talk through the entire thought process on it with anxious inflection. We're talking non-stop, can hear it through the walls with my door closed and earbuds in. I finally couldn't take it one day, and went to the group manager and said it was routinely effecting my tasks. I was told I could openly discuss this distraction with the source in a professional manner, as nothing should ever prevent someone from performing their job efficiently. So I did, in a concise yet cordial manner. ...A little different version than your distraction, but I would tell them their whistling is triggering your rage and that they wouldn't like it if you got mad. jklols

No I would simply ask them "Excuse me, I'm really trying to focus on <Insert task here> and the songs you whistle tend to distract me. If you could please hum them in your head, I can stay productive and get <Insert task here> to our <Insert mutual manager here> in the timeframe they are expecting."


----------



## txjennah PE

pbrme said:


> Storytime. I have a coworker in the office next to me who gets super duper anxious when the heat drops on deadline day. Like the sky is falling but for reals, and has to talk through the entire thought process on it with anxious inflection. We're talking non-stop, can hear it through the walls with my door closed and earbuds in. I finally couldn't take it one day, and went to the group manager and said it was routinely effecting my tasks. I was told I could openly discuss this distraction with the source in a professional manner, as nothing should ever prevent someone from performing their job efficiently. So I did, in a concise yet cordial manner. ...A little different version than your distraction, but I would tell them their whistling is triggering your rage and that they wouldn't like it if you got mad. jklols
> 
> No I would simply ask them "Excuse me, I'm really trying to focus on <Insert task here> and the songs you whistle tend to distract me. If you could please hum them in your head, I can stay productive and get <Insert task here> to our <Insert mutual manager here> in the timeframe they are expecting."


I have a PM who is like Jekyll/Hyde right around deadline time. Pain in my ass.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAY LETS DO ITTTTTTT SPAMMERS


----------



## MeowMeow PE

It’s a great day to get to 88 pages


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Does anyone else watch the Carbonaro Effect? I love that show. I saw him live once a few years ago and it was great haha


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow PE said:


>


When my sister was 6 years old, she had a record of Snow White and played it in her bedroom over and over with the windows open. My dad was outside painting the house and later at the dinner table complained about how he had to paint all day while listening to this damn song lol.


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> Does anyone else watch the Carbonaro Effect? I love that show. I saw him live once a few years ago and it was great haha


Yes, It's pretty good.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’d destroy that record when she was asleep if I were your dad hahahaha just kidding 

When I was around 6 I had a cassette tape of The Bodyguard soundtrack so I could listen to I Will Always Love You and I listened to it every night at bedtime and fell asleep to it. One night the tape got eaten so bad it was ruined and I cried and cried and cried.

Also one time around that age my dad was on a ladder outside doing something at my (2nd story) bedroom window. And I had one of those balls that was like all suction cups and I threw it at the window from inside my room because I thought it’d be funny and it startled him so bad he got sooo mad and I felt really bad.


----------



## pbrme

It's International Spam day!!! Yay.... weeeee!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Every day is international spam day?


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> Also one time around that age my dad was on a ladder outside doing something at my (2nd story) bedroom window. And I had one of those balls that was like all suction cups and I threw it at the window from inside my room because I thought it’d be funny and it startled him so bad he got sooo mad and I felt really bad.


I would have had to go pick out a whoopin stick for that.


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> Every day is international spam day?


I guess?


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’d destroy that record when she was asleep if I were your dad hahahaha just kidding
> 
> When I was around 6 I had a cassette tape of The Bodyguard soundtrack so I could listen to I Will Always Love You and I listened to it every night at bedtime and fell asleep to it. One night the tape got eaten so bad it was ruined and I cried and cried and cried.
> 
> Also one time around that age my dad was on a ladder outside doing something at my (2nd story) bedroom window. And I had one of those balls that was like all suction cups and I threw it at the window from inside my room because I thought it’d be funny and it startled him so bad he got sooo mad and I felt really bad.


This is so precious! I love it.


----------



## txjennah PE

When I was 13, Hanson got really really big so I bought the album. It was the ~~first album I purchased~~ and I was super into it. (I will say that they wrote all their songs and played their own instruments, so they were pretty dang talented and that album is catchy af! I STAND BY WHAT I SAID).

Anyway, my mom was always super into whatever my brother and I loved, so she had no problem playing the album while driving us around. But my dad couldn't take it. One day as "MMMBop" played for the 2536th time, my dad was like, "I'm sorry guys, I can't do it anymore" and turned the album off. LOL


----------



## txjennah PE

Damn it, now I have MMMBop stuck in my head spam


----------



## txjennah PE

AND HOPEFULLY YOU ALL DO TOO. BECAUSE I LIKE TO SHARE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> When I was 13, Hanson got really really big so I bought the album. It was the ~~first album I purchased~~ and I was super into it. (I will say that they wrote all their songs and played their own instruments, so they were pretty dang talented and that album is catchy af! I STAND BY WHAT I SAID).
> 
> Anyway, my mom was always super into whatever my brother and I loved, so she had no problem playing the album while driving us around. But my dad couldn't take it. One day as "MMMBop" played for the 2536th time, my dad was like, "I'm sorry guys, I can't do it anymore" and turned the album off. LOL


OMG I LOOOOOVED HANSON TOOOO!!!!! Luckily my dad actually likes the song MMMBop hahahaha. In fifth grade Hanson came to town to do a show in a huge mall parking lot. To enter all you had to do was bring some canned food. Since there wasn’t like assigned seating (or seating at all) my dad pulled me out of school at 10am and took me there so we could get a spot up close, hung out with me all day just sitting in a parking lot, and then he stood with me on his shoulders the ENTIRE CONCERT  Best dad ever! 

I had the HUGEST crush Taylor. Posters of him all over my walls. What about you? Which one did you like @txjennah PE ??


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Oh yeah and in the middle of the afternoon they came and did a sound check, and all the girls ran up and then ran to the side of the stage as they were walking back to their bus and they were waving at us and then I was like “TAYLOR JUST LOOKED AT ME I SWEAR!!!!” I don’t know if he really did. I could have just been trying to sound cool.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

My dad still listens to MMMBop sometimes to this day


----------



## MeowMeow PE

MMMBOP TOPSIES!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I have heard some pretty disappointing things about Zac Hanson as an adult though


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@leggo PE hasn't been on since yesterday and I don’t want to make it to 88 without her. She must be the topsies for 88


----------



## pbrme

@MeowMeow PE your dad on a ladder story reminded me of one of my own that is totally spam worthy.


----------



## pbrme

I grew up on 40 woodland acres in northern WI, and when I was 9 had constructed a tree house about 10ft AFG just off the dirt driveway. There was an older 12ft wooden ladder for access and a second story widow's walk used as a sniper's tower. There was a frog pond down in a bowl below the treehouse about 6ft lower than the driveway and my sisters and I had "built" a stick dam across the middle where we would practice tip-toe racing, which we had gotten pretty good at. Around this time my Dad was rebuilding a 64' nova wagon in the shop. He'd been sandblasting parts outside and spraying them (off and on for a few weeks) using makeshift metal "clotheslines" he had on rickety sticks shoved in the sandy ground. One mid-day weekend, I was outside the shop heading to admire a string of freshly coated gloss black enamel parts, and my Dad immediately sees me and says "don't touch, it's fresh". This was a familiar command from previous trips to antique stores, and meant put your hands behind your back and inspect with your eyes. I'm walking along in this posture, sort of backward & sideways, half stooped over & eye-level with my Dad's work and my leg takes out one of the rickety stick braces. The whole fresh line comes crashing down into the sandy ground. As the dust settles, we pull our eyes from the abrupt now stationary chaos and make eye contact. I watched his face slowly transform from utter shock to "you better run squirrel". We both launched at the same time, at about a 20ft offset with me heading for the treehouse and he knew it. Now when I was young I was fast AF, but it was also about 100yds from the shop to the goal with a 10ft scramble on an old 12ft ladder. About halfway there I looked back to gauge my position, and in that split second I noted two things. The first was nope, no ground gained. The second and I still remember this in full detail, I saw an actual tiger that was going to catch me halfway up the ladder, rip me down, and eat me. There was only one way out and that was the tip-toe race. I knew that stick dam very well and I knew I could make up the extra time I needed if I re-routed the chase around and across that obstacle. As we approached the treehouse, I rounded 2nd and headed to the backside of the pond bowl with tiger in tow. I jumped the stream to the other side, flew back towards sanctuary across the stick dam in record time, up the bank and up the ladder. As I'm climbing I hear ker-splash, ka-bloosh, ker-splash, and I threw the ladder backwards as I crested the top. I turned around with worked up 9yr old tears to watch my Dad watch the ladder fall down onto the driveway in front of him. He stood there for a few seconds looking at the ladder then back up at me and started to laugh out as he put it all together.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> OMG I LOOOOOVED HANSON TOOOO!!!!! Luckily my dad actually likes the song MMMBop hahahaha. In fifth grade Hanson came to town to do a show in a huge mall parking lot. To enter all you had to do was bring some canned food. Since there wasn’t like assigned seating (or seating at all) my dad pulled me out of school at 10am and took me there so we could get a spot up close, hung out with me all day just sitting in a parking lot, and then he stood with me on his shoulders the ENTIRE CONCERT  Best dad ever!
> 
> I had the HUGEST crush Taylor. Posters of him all over my walls. What about you? Which one did you like @txjennah PE ??


bb txj is so jealous, this is AWESOME! And awwww at your dad, that is incredible. What a great dad! ugh that makes my heart so happy reading that hahahaha. 

I liked Taylor too! Eeek yeah I have heard the problematic stuff about Zak in adulthood. 

What was your favorite song on the album? I loved the shit out of this one. True crime for teenyboppers.


----------



## txjennah PE

pbrme said:


> I grew up on 40 woodland acres in northern WI, and when I was 9 had constructed a tree house about 10ft AFG just off the dirt driveway. There was an older 12ft wooden ladder for access and a second story widow's walk used as a sniper's tower. There was a frog pond down in a bowl below the treehouse about 6ft lower than the driveway and my sisters and I had "built" a stick dam across the middle where we would practice tip-toe racing, which we had gotten pretty good at. Around this time my Dad was rebuilding a 64' nova wagon in the shop. He'd been sandblasting parts outside and spraying them (off and on for a few weeks) using makeshift metal "clotheslines" he had on rickety sticks shoved in the sandy ground. One mid-day weekend, I was outside the shop heading to admire a string of freshly coated gloss black enamel parts, and my Dad immediately sees me and says "don't touch, it's fresh". This was a familiar command from previous trips to antique stores, and meant put your hands behind your back and inspect with your eyes. I'm walking along in this posture, sort of backward & sideways, half stooped over & eye-level with my Dad's work and my leg takes out one of the rickety stick braces. The whole fresh line comes crashing down into the sandy ground. As the dust settles, we pull our eyes from the abrupt now stationary chaos and make eye contact. I watched his face slowly transform from utter shock to "you better run squirrel". We both launched at the same time, at about a 20ft offset with me heading for the treehouse and he knew it. Now when I was young I was fast AF, but it was also about 100yds from the shop to the goal with a 10ft scramble on an old 12ft ladder. About halfway there I looked back to gauge my position, and in that split second I noted two things. The first was nope, no ground gained. The second and I still remember this in full detail, I saw an actual tiger that was going to catch me halfway up the ladder, rip me down, and eat me. There was only one way out and that was the tip-toe race. I knew that stick dam very well and I knew I could make up the extra time I needed if I re-routed the chase around and across that obstacle. As we approached the treehouse, I rounded 2nd and headed to the backside of the pond bowl with tiger in tow. I jumped the stream to the other side, flew back towards sanctuary across the stick dam in record time, up the bank and up the ladder. As I'm climbing I hear ker-splash, ka-bloosh, ker-splash, and I threw the ladder backwards as I crested the top. I turned around with worked up 9yr old tears to watch my Dad watch the ladder fall down onto the driveway in front of him. He stood there for a few seconds looking at the ladder then back up at me and started to laugh out as he put it all together.


I was like, "HOLY CRAP, A TIGER?" ....oh. Tiger is Dad.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

pbrme said:


> I grew up on 40 woodland acres in northern WI, and when I was 9 had constructed a tree house about 10ft AFG just off the dirt driveway. There was an older 12ft wooden ladder for access and a second story widow's walk used as a sniper's tower. There was a frog pond down in a bowl below the treehouse about 6ft lower than the driveway and my sisters and I had "built" a stick dam across the middle where we would practice tip-toe racing, which we had gotten pretty good at. Around this time my Dad was rebuilding a 64' nova wagon in the shop. He'd been sandblasting parts outside and spraying them (off and on for a few weeks) using makeshift metal "clotheslines" he had on rickety sticks shoved in the sandy ground. One mid-day weekend, I was outside the shop heading to admire a string of freshly coated gloss black enamel parts, and my Dad immediately sees me and says "don't touch, it's fresh". This was a familiar command from previous trips to antique stores, and meant put your hands behind your back and inspect with your eyes. I'm walking along in this posture, sort of backward & sideways, half stooped over & eye-level with my Dad's work and my leg takes out one of the rickety stick braces. The whole fresh line comes crashing down into the sandy ground. As the dust settles, we pull our eyes from the abrupt now stationary chaos and make eye contact. I watched his face slowly transform from utter shock to "you better run squirrel". We both launched at the same time, at about a 20ft offset with me heading for the treehouse and he knew it. Now when I was young I was fast AF, but it was also about 100yds from the shop to the goal with a 10ft scramble on an old 12ft ladder. About halfway there I looked back to gauge my position, and in that split second I noted two things. The first was nope, no ground gained. The second and I still remember this in full detail, I saw an actual tiger that was going to catch me halfway up the ladder, rip me down, and eat me. There was only one way out and that was the tip-toe race. I knew that stick dam very well and I knew I could make up the extra time I needed if I re-routed the chase around and across that obstacle. As we approached the treehouse, I rounded 2nd and headed to the backside of the pond bowl with tiger in tow. I jumped the stream to the other side, flew back towards sanctuary across the stick dam in record time, up the bank and up the ladder. As I'm climbing I hear ker-splash, ka-bloosh, ker-splash, and I threw the ladder backwards as I crested the top. I turned around with worked up 9yr old tears to watch my Dad watch the ladder fall down onto the driveway in front of him. He stood there for a few seconds looking at the ladder then back up at me and started to laugh out as he put it all together.


Hahahahahaha what a great story


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> bb txj is so jealous, this is AWESOME! And awwww at your dad, that is incredible. What a great dad! ugh that makes my heart so happy reading that hahahaha.
> 
> I liked Taylor too! Eeek yeah I have heard the problematic stuff about Zak in adulthood.
> 
> What was your favorite song on the album? I loved the shit out of this one. True crime for teenyboppers.



I honestly don’t remember what my favorite song was. I remember liking Madeline a lot, so maybe that one? Yearbook is so good! I still like that album lol


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Effin Monday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

It is Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

it is spam


----------



## snickerd3

txjennah PE said:


> bb txj is so jealous, this is AWESOME! And awwww at your dad, that is incredible. What a great dad! ugh that makes my heart so happy reading that hahahaha.
> 
> I liked Taylor too! Eeek yeah I have heard the problematic stuff about Zak in adulthood.
> 
> What was your favorite song on the album? I loved the shit out of this one. True crime for teenyboppers.


----------



## pbrme

Monday Spam


----------



## pbrme

We getting 88pgs today?


----------



## leggo PE

Well, we are only 1 spam page from being at my favorite number in spam pages! Thanks for waiting for me, everyone!


----------



## leggo PE

But there are no spam excuses now!


----------



## leggo PE

We’re so very close!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

LUNCH SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Out with some coworkers. Getting a Philly cheesesteak!!! Spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Ham SPAMitizer


----------



## DLD PE

Mid-afternoon spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Listen up men!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Shpam


----------



## leggo PE

WE MADE IT! Great work, spammers! What’s the next spam goal?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Oh snap for some reason I thought it was 88!!! I’m so sorry @leggo PE I would have let you have the topsies!!!

Also I was born in ‘87


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Oh snap for some reason I thought it was 88!!! I’m so sorry @leggo PE I would have let you have the topsies!!!
> 
> Also I was born in ‘87


Um no worries! There are also no holdouts for who get TOPSIES in my book, unless arranging it for oneself and hoping no one happens to time it perfectly (whether intentionally or not) and sweep it away from you!


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam.


----------



## steel

Can I still spam as a PE? lol


----------



## pbrme

steelnole15_PE said:


> Can I still spam as a PE? lol


Rhetorical question full of logical fallacies.


----------



## pbrme

Spam is the way.


----------



## Liz06

HI!!!! SPAM


----------



## steel

We had a chili cook off at work today SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## leggo PE

Spam!!


----------



## pbrme

Post job walk spam. It's 60 deg out there and sunny. Goooooooh spring!


----------



## leggo PE

It’s 80 DEGREES AND SUNNY here. Unbelievable.

What the spam??

How hot is it where you are @squaretaper LIT AF PE?


----------



## leggo PE

Also, I feel the need to address this here.


----------



## leggo PE

Ruffles or Lays?


----------



## leggo PE

I am firmly in the Ruffles camp and cannot ever be convinced otherwise.


----------



## leggo PE

On a similar refrain…


----------



## leggo PE

Nacho cheese or cool ranch doritos?


----------



## leggo PE

I don’t have Doritos that often any more, but as much as I once wanted to be a cool ranch girl, I’m nacho cheese all the way.


----------



## leggo PE

Above all, though, I hold the humble tortilla chip. Mainly because I am a salsa FIEND!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> It’s 80 DEGREES AND SUNNY here. Unbelievable.
> 
> What the spam??
> 
> How hot is it where you are @squaretaper LIT AF PE?


It's 80F and sunny and 35% humidity and I'm stuck in mah cube! Waaaaaaah!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Ruffles or Lays?


Yes.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I don’t have Doritos that often any more, but as much as I once wanted to be a cool ranch girl, I’m nacho cheese all the way.


WHY NOT BOTH


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Above all, though, I hold the humble tortilla chip. Mainly because I am a salsa FIEND!


150,000% AGREE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMMMMM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m with square. Both ruffles AND lays. And both cool ranch AND nacho cheese. Just depends on my mood!


----------



## matt267 PE

Liz06 said:


> HI!!!! SPAM


welcome spam


----------



## matt267 PE

morning spam


----------



## Liz06

miss you guys  SPAM


----------



## matt267 PE

come get some spam!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Actually, it's almost lunch time


----------



## matt267 PE

What am I going to eat....


----------



## matt267 PE

spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

No


----------



## matt267 PE

I only give spam


----------



## matt267 PE

PB&J might be an option though.


----------



## leggo PE

I mean, I basically will only accept Ruffles (Lays are such a letdown) and I don’t really like cool ranch Doritos at all, so that’s why not both!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I mean, I basically will only accept Ruffles (Lays are such a letdown) and I don’t really like cool ranch Doritos at all, so that’s why not both!


TBH, these days I only eat Lays after I donate blood (they don't have Ruffles). But in those cases I also destroy bags of Gardettos, baahahaha.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam spam spam


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> TBH, these days I only eat Lays after I donate blood (they don't have Ruffles). But in those cases I also destroy bags of Gardettos, baahahaha.


I’ve never heard of Gardetto’s!


----------



## leggo PE

leggo PE said:


> I mean, I basically will only accept Ruffles (Lays are such a letdown) and I don’t really like cool ranch Doritos at all, so that’s why not both!


But this does remind me… Does anyone else remember when Doritos offered the bags that mixed the two flavors together? I thought it was a good idea until the cool ranch flavor overtook it all!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammy


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@txjennah PE Hanson is coming to Kansas City Sept 10


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I’ve never heard of Gardetto’s!








It's this stuff. It's the sort of thing I only eat after donating blood, but would never spend my own money on buying it. I like the cronchy brown ones.


----------



## pbrme

I'm a Dorito's nacho guy myself. Cool ranch (anything ranch for that matter) hard pass. I have weird tastebuds though. I also like the dill pickle flavored chips and these bad Jacksons right here. Tim's Cascade Sasquatch Surprise:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

pbrme said:


> I'm a Dorito's nacho guy myself. Cool ranch (anything ranch for that matter) hard pass. I have weird tastebuds though. I also like the dill pickle flavored chips and these bad Jacksons right here. Tim's Cascade Sasquatch Surprise:
> View attachment 27300


THESE ARE EXCELLENT


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I love dill pickle flavored chips toooo!!!!!!
My favorite probably is sea salt and vinegar. I’ve never seen those Sasquatch chips! I’ll have to keep my eye out for them and try them someday!


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> I love dill pickle flavored chips toooo!!!!!!
> My favorite probably is sea salt and vinegar. I’ve never seen those Sasquatch chips! I’ll have to keep my eye out for them and try them someday!


The sasquatch chips are like sea salt and vinegar meets a bbq kettle cooked flavor explosion.


----------



## pbrme

Pringles had a tortilla version a few years ago, which were fantastic but can't ever find them anymore. There's actual video of me at new gas stations bouncing over to the Pringles isle only to walk away with the sad shoulders. Spammit anyway.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Factor of safety is just a euphemism for margin of error, change my mind.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spitfire6532 said:


> Factor of safety is just a euphemism for margin of error, change my mind.


Margin of error refers to many areas, not just safety.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spammy spammy spammmyyyyyy


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27303


Accurate spam!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## pbrme

Yes... and a report due spam as well.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, spammers!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAY FRIDAY SPAM!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

pbrme said:


> Yes... and a report due spam as well.


----------



## leggo PE

Where’s all the spam?


----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## MeowMeow PE

pbrme said:


> View attachment 27314


This is one of my all time faves


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> This is one of my all time faves


You like butt spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

This spam thread is quiet spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

leggo PE said:


> You like butt spam!


It’s true


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Ok finally getting ready to quit working and go home spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

ROCK CHALK SPAM!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

RACK ATTACK SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

I bought the landing pads for a future roof rack system (for an even more future ski rack system) for our car for my husband for his bday next week! Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

All rack systems cost moneys! Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

But it will be worth it! Spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

Dreading my 10 am meeting spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Effin Monday spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Phew meeting with my ridiculous PM is over with and now I can enjoy the rest of my day spam (with work of course, but without this meeting looming over me!)


----------



## matt267 PE

pbrme said:


> View attachment 27321


We can take that away....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I bought the landing pads for a future roof rack system (for an even more future ski rack system) for our car for my husband for his bday next week! Spam!


Stop by for a hot cocoa on your way to the slopes!

...SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh, hey, SPAMMERS.


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE

@pbrme my husband and I are thinking about doing a long weekend trip to Wisconsin this summer. Mainly because I reallyyyyyy want to go to The House on the Rock. I have to figure out what city we'll fly into and stay in though, and then we'll just drive to the house on the rock one day. Maybe Milwaukee (kinda a long drive to house on the rock though)? Or should we go somewhere else? Any recommendations on what to do?


----------



## leggo PE

Slow Monday spam indeed!


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> @pbrme my husband and I are thinking about doing a long weekend trip to Wisconsin this summer. Mainly because I reallyyyyyy want to go to The House on the Rock. I have to figure out what city we'll fly into and stay in though, and then we'll just drive to the house on the rock one day. Maybe Milwaukee (kinda a long drive to house on the rock though)? Or should we go somewhere else? Any recommendations on what to do?


Yeah, I don't know Wisconsin that well anymore. We moved when I was in 9th grade and I've only been back a couple times. About anything you find on google about where to go is probably more informative than what I'd suggest. But, if you're hanging around Madison go check out the New Glarus Brewing, and get familiar with a spotted cow.


----------



## pbrme

Short week for me spam. Tomorrow is already Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

sh!tty weekend spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

now it's Tuesday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

moving things along...


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

cold out today


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## leggo PE

Lackadaisical spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I don’t even know spam


----------



## DLD PE

I know, but I ain't talkin' SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE

Cozy rainy day spam


----------



## DLD PE

Working from home SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Overwhelmed spam


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Overwhelmed spam


You’ve got this!!! Spam!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh, hey SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wednesday project report SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Gubmint contract SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM musubi SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Lunchable spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Lunchable spam


But what if, and bear with me here, they made a Lunchable but with SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> But what if, and bear with me here, they made a Lunchable but with SPAM.


THEY NEED TO DO THISSSSS!!!!! I’m going to write them a letter


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> THEY NEED TO DO THISSSSS!!!!! I’m going to write them a letter


I will second!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Aloof supervisor and slacker intern:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!!


----------



## DLD PE

getting ready for lunch spam


----------



## leggo PE

Two coworkers and I gave the same presentation three times to over half of the structural staff at my company (it ended up being to 145 people over the course of the 3 presentations) and I’m so proud!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

DLD PE said:


> getting ready for lunch spam


That’s a late lunch! Spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

snacc


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27356
> 
> snacc


Come over and I’ll give you homemade Oreos!!


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Two coworkers and I gave the same presentation three times to over half of the structural staff at my company (it ended up being to 145 people over the course of the 3 presentations) and I’m so proud!!


dang way to go @leggo PE , that's badass and you should be proud spam


----------



## leggo PE

I’m exceeding that public speaking muscle for sure!

Spam!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

SOMEONE COME SPAM WITH ME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

This is what is called a spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

Spam runs are more fun, the more spammers there are…


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the (spam) way.


----------



## leggo PE

2,000 spams!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Finally got the Disney+ SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Any recos SPAM?


----------



## txjennah PE

The pup is in daycare today and the house is very quiet spam


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## Spitfire6532

Just set in stone plans for my end of summer hiking trip. 30ish miles, 12k-15k feet of elevation gain, and 5 mountain summits over 4 days. Time to get in shape.


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## txjennah PE

I am so sleepy spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Just set in stone plans for my end of summer hiking trip. 30ish miles, 12k-15k feet of elevation gain, and 5 mountain summits over 4 days. Time to get in shape.


That sounds amaaaaazing!! I hope you can post some pics here of your views


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Just set in stone plans for my end of summer hiking trip. 30ish miles, 12k-15k feet of elevation gain, and 5 mountain summits over 4 days. Time to get in shape.


Yasssssss what Jenn said!!!!  That's so cool! It would take me years to prepare and get in shape for that haha 


txjennah PE said:


> That sounds amaaaaazing!! I hope you can post some pics here of your views


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE

One time in first grade my bff at the time and I wore our matching Aladdin windbreaker suits to school. Our teacher made us go to one of the 3rd grade classrooms and model for them. 
I loved my bright windbreaker suits and caboodles though. Also I had Lisa Frank shit everywhereeeeee....stickers, trapper keeper, pencils, erasers, everything. 
Also used to wear different colored converse sneakers on each foot with my leggings with straps around feet, because I was super cool.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

DO YOU GUYS REMEMBER POGS?!?!?! 
I didn't really even know how to play them, but I collected them anyway.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Man, the 90s were great


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Any recos SPAM?


All the original Pixar movies. Especially Monsters Inc! Also, all the Marvel movies that were released there only, if that’s your thing. And the Mandalorian and Boba Fett series, if you like Star Wars/action. And any nostalgia-inspired finds from your 90s/2000s childhood!


----------



## leggo PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Just set in stone plans for my end of summer hiking trip. 30ish miles, 12k-15k feet of elevation gain, and 5 mountain summits over 4 days. Time to get in shape.


Very cool! I love hiking but don’t do it nearly as much as I should. Also, I never do anything backpacking-related, usually just more day hikes.

Are you going with others?


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> One time in first grade my bff at the time and I wore our matching Aladdin windbreaker suits to school. Our teacher made us go to one of the 3rd grade classrooms and model for them.
> I loved my bright windbreaker suits and caboodles though. Also I had Lisa Frank shit everywhereeeeee....stickers, trapper keeper, pencils, erasers, everything.
> Also used to wear different colored converse sneakers on each foot with my leggings with straps around feet, because I was super cool.


Lisa Frank stuff was the best!!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> DO YOU GUYS REMEMBER POGS?!?!?!
> I didn't really even know how to play them, but I collected them anyway.


YESSSS I had pogs!!

Growing up in the 90s was a lot of fun. I'm grateful to be part of the last generation before social media, etc. I can't imagine going through middle school and high school with social media, omg.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> And any nostalgia-inspired finds from your 90s/2000s childhood!


I'm in!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> DO YOU GUYS REMEMBER POGS?!?!?!
> I didn't really even know how to play them, but I collected them anyway.


Yasss I had POGS! And I rode my Rollerblades/BMX bike everywhere! Also learned breakdancing, played N64/Gameboy/Sega, and killed my Tamagotchi more times that I want to admit.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh! And making mixtapes!


----------



## txjennah PE

Nostalgia finds from my 90s childhood: anyone remember Quints? I received this set for Christmas 1992??? I think. I remember losing one of them at some point and was SO SAD.


----------



## txjennah PE

EDIT not sure why there was a double post


----------



## txjennah PE

Also Polly Pocket - I was obsessed with these. I still have my sets somewhere.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> Also Polly Pocket - I was obsessed with these. I still have my sets somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 27365


Omg Polly Pocket!!


----------



## leggo PE

And Beanie Babies! And Pokémon Cards!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> Also Polly Pocket - I was obsessed with these. I still have my sets somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 27365


YASSSSSS POLLY POCKETS WERE MY FAVVVV!!!!!! I still have mine. I refuse to get rid of them


----------



## MeowMeow PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Oh! And making mixtapes!


Omg remember waiting for a song you loved to come on the radio and trying to hit record on the cassette as fast as you could when it started?!?!


----------



## txjennah PE

The only Beanie babies I had back then were the sheep from McDonald's and the Princess Diana beanie (the one everyone thought would be worth lots of money, ha). They were so cute! I loved my little Beanie baby sheep. 

I was also really into American Girl books and the catalog. I would pore over that catalog for hours. I got Molly for my fifth grade graduation. Omg, those dolls were so fucking expensive! $82 in the early/mid-90s! I'm amazed I got even one, lol.


----------



## snickerd3

txjennah PE said:


> The only Beanie babies I had back then were the sheep from McDonald's and the Princess Diana beanie (the one everyone thought would be worth lots of money, ha). They were so cute! I loved my little Beanie baby sheep.
> 
> I was also really into American Girl books and the catalog. I would pore over that catalog for hours. I got Molly for my fifth grade graduation. Omg, those dolls were so fucking expensive! $82 in the early/mid-90s! I'm amazed I got even one, lol.


The semi-personalized are $140 now. The complete 100% customizable are $200.


----------



## leggo PE

Today’s my Friday! Spam!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HAPPY FRIDAY SPAMMERS!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah PE said:


> Also Polly Pocket - I was obsessed with these. I still have my sets somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 27365


My sister had poly pockets.


----------



## matt267 PE

My 5 y/o plays with them from time to time now.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

looks like I missed several pages of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

nice job everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> And Beanie Babies! And Pokémon Cards!


My 14 y/o loved pokemon. She still collects the cards from time to time. She and I used to play all the time when she was younger.


----------



## matt267 PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Oh! And making mixtapes!


Your really dating yourself now.


----------



## txjennah PE

matt267 PE said:


> My sister had poly pockets.


My brother had the Mighty Max sets and then the Polly Pocket/Might Max worlds WOULD COLLIDE


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m dying


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

SURPRISE SURPRISE PUPPY SURPRIIIIIISE, HOW MANY PUPPIES ARE INSIDE? 3, 4 OR 5?!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Aladdin cheat code for sega genesis ACA CAC ACBBBBBBBBBBBBB (i don't know how many B's we just used to press it until you'd hear "Yeah!!!"


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27376


I had this set!! and OMG PUPPY SURPRISE! I got one for my 7th birthday. It had three puppies!

Did anyone have Little Miss Magic Hair? It did not live up to the hype.




omg her outfit. I think I got this for Christmas 1990 and YOU CAN TELL


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> I had this set!! and OMG PUPPY SURPRISE! I got one for my 7th birthday. It had three puppies!
> 
> Did anyone have Little Miss Magic Hair? It did not live up to the hype.
> 
> View attachment 27384
> 
> 
> omg her outfit. I think I got this for Christmas 1990 and YOU CAN TELL


OMG YES!!!!!!!!!! I remember her!!!! 

I think I had 3 puppies, maybe 4. My neighbor friend and I put one of my puppies on top of her parents car when we were playing in the driveway and forgot about it…and well I lost it forever.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

TOPSIES SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

Oh no @MeowMeow PE , little bb txj feels your loss! I felt like that when I lost one of my quints in a hotel room (that sentence sounds really bad out of context).

This trip down memory lane has been a lot of fun! I'm trying to think of more toys to post about


----------



## txjennah PE

My uncle got me this set in 1992 and it was one of my favorite gifts as a kid! He had two daughters around my age so he got it.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> My uncle got me this set in 1992 and it was one of my favorite gifts as a kid! He had two daughters around my age so he got it.
> 
> View attachment 27389


I HAD THE JASMINE!!!! But not the Aladdin


----------



## txjennah PE

Anyone seeing April Fool's pranks on their social media feeds?

One influencer I follow made a post asking for contributions for a down payment on her house, a "humble 4000 sq ft." I was like, what is she smoking?!!! But the GoFundMe link is actually raising money for Habitat for Humanity. I thought that was pretty funny and is a prank for a good cause.

I had a friend who had just started dating someone - they had been together maybe a month or so - and she posted a pic on Facebook saying that she was pregnant. He was understandably not enthused by this prank.

I don't prank people for April Fool's. It just seems mean, but I do enjoy funny pranks (like Google's annual pranks).


----------



## txjennah PE

Speaking of, idk if Google even did a prank this year.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> Anyone seeing April Fool's pranks on their social media feeds?
> 
> One influencer I follow made a post asking for contributions for a down payment on her house, a "humble 4000 sq ft." I was like, what is she smoking?!!! But the GoFundMe link is


I saw a cute one where someone I know posted a silly picture of their toddler doing a yoga pose and said they sent his photos to a modeling agency and he was selected to be a yoga model for a children's yoga book and a ton of people were sincerely congratulating her lolol. It was pretty adorable though. He would be a cute little yogi model.


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27371


Oh wow, I totally forgot about these but definitely had one (or maybe more?) when I was kid. Such a silly/stupid toy but had to have it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hoping for a calm Saturday


----------



## matt267 PE

No BS this weekend


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Effin Monday spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Let’s hope the Kansas beats NC tonight!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Either way, work is going to be rough tomorrow


----------



## pbrme

I'm back from a 5-day weekend to a pile of deliverables. Happy friggin Monday spammers.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## leggo PE

Monday spam, indeed.

edit: TOPSIES!!


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for another week


----------



## matt267 PE

let's start things off right


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## matt267 PE

I kinda miss the 80's.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Monday SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm


----------



## txjennah PE

The 80s are very fuzzy spam. I can remember grooving to Caribbean Queen in my playpen though, no lies!


----------



## pbrme

Oregon trail on the floppy disc in 4th grade. There's some bring back the 80's spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spammy spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

bla bla bla


----------



## pbrme

spam push to 2.1k


----------



## pbrme

spam push to 2.1k


----------



## pbrme

spam push to 2.1k


----------



## pbrme

spam push to 2.1k


----------



## pbrme

spam push to 2.1k


----------



## pbrme

spam push to 2.1k


----------



## pbrme

spam push to 2.1k


----------



## pbrme

Spam version 2.1k


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K *


----------



## leggo PE

Crazy morning spam.


----------



## pbrme

^Word


----------



## pbrme

spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spammy spammy spammy


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## leggo PE

The weather today is a high of 69 and sunny!

spam spam spam


----------



## pbrme

|_Drop Spam here or paste URL_|


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27411


OMFG I just died SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

leggo PE said:


> The weather today is a high of 69 and sunny!
> 
> spam spam spam


Giggity!
SPAMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> OMFG I just died SPAM.


That one made me laugh really really hard


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Gotta work late spammmmmmm


----------



## txjennah PE

Overcommitted send help spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

So busy spam!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Going to a concert tonight at least spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Got a suite spam! A suite is sweet! Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh, hey SPAMMERS.


----------



## leggo PE

Thursday spam!! Where has this week gone??


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Going to a concert tonight at least spam!


Who are you seeing? I was at a bluegrass festival over the weekend. We only bought a single day ticket, and man, I haven’t been on my feet for that long in forever. Good thing I wore hiking boots, but I still needed a break! Haha. Anyway, we saw the Infamous Stringdusters — they were the headliner — and they were SO GOOD. And I don’t even typically listen to a lot of bluegrass music. It was so cool!

EDIT: TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

Spamspies!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Anyway, we saw the Infamous Stringdusters


Ohh I love this group! SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

They’re so crazy impressive!


----------



## leggo PE

And have at least three really strong singers. Pretty awesome all around!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

leggo PE said:


> Who are you seeing? I was at a bluegrass festival over the weekend. We only bought a single day ticket, and man, I haven’t been on my feet for that long in forever. Good thing I wore hiking boots, but I still needed a break! Haha. Anyway, we saw the Infamous Stringdusters — they were the headliner — and they were SO GOOD. And I don’t even typically listen to a lot of bluegrass music. It was so cool!
> 
> EDIT: TOPSIES!


Portugal the man and Alt-J!!


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Portugal the man and Alt-J!!


I’ve seen both of those bands before! Separately. I think Portugal the Man was at Coachella in 2014, and then I won free tickets from a radio station to see Alt-J in 2016 or 2017. 

Fun!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

leggo PE said:


> I’ve seen both of those bands before! Separately. I think Portugal the Man was at Coachella in 2014, and then I won free tickets from a radio station to see Alt-J in 2016 or 2017.
> 
> Fun!


Haha I’ve also seen them both separately!!! Fun shows for both. First time I saw Portugal the man was about 11 years ago. It was before they got real big and it was in a real small bar venue and I feel lucky to have gotten to see them in that setting!!


----------



## txjennah PE

I think I saw Portugal.the Man a long time ago at ACL.


----------



## txjennah PE

I wanna go to a concert! I was supposed to see the Foo Fighters in August


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> I wanna go to a concert! I was supposed to see the Foo Fighters in August


I’m so sorry


----------



## txjennah PE

Thanks, I am grateful I've been able to see them as many times as I have and that I have a lot of happy memories at their shows ❤ and the good news is my brother will still be visiting me now that the concert had been canceled, so really looking forward to that!


----------



## pbrme

_|Drop Spam here or paste URL|_

^This radio button never works for me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

pbrme said:


> _|Drop Spam here or paste URL|_
> 
> ^This radio button never works for me.


Hey @pbrme! Got any cool rides planned this spring/summer? I'm volunteering doing radio comms for a few gravel races while I'm nursing a sprained ankle.

Also, SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Hey @pbrme! Got any cool rides planned this spring/summer? I'm volunteering doing radio comms for a few gravel races while I'm nursing a sprained ankle.
> 
> Also, SPAM.


Mr. Leggo wants to do a gravel ride in Tahoe in June!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Mr. Leggo wants to do a gravel ride in Tahoe in June!!


Oooh! Is it an organized race/ride or just riding around?


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Oooh! Is it an organized race/ride or just riding around?


Organized! Truckee Dirt Fondo!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Organized! Truckee Dirt Fondo!


Cool! I'll be at the Lost and Found gravel ride the weekend prior!

Edit: SPAM


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam goals?


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## DLD PE

Friday SPAM!


----------



## pbrme

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Hey @pbrme! Got any cool rides planned this spring/summer? I'm volunteering doing radio comms for a few gravel races while I'm nursing a sprained ankle.
> 
> Also, SPAM.


Just a handful of local'ish destination MTB rides at places we've been wanting to explore. The wife really kicked it up a notch this year, she's been training with a local race team since October. She set a goal to do 3 bike races this year. Last week I helped run support sag for 17 road riders in her group. They did [Day-1: 100mi & 4,400ft] [Day-2: 60mi & 4,500ft] [Day-3: 65mi & 4,600] [Day-4: 100mi & 9,300ft]. A few didn't do the full shebang each day and only 3 did the full day-4. It was a fun experience for me to see those animals put in the work though and makes me want to get back into road shape. I'd love to check off a century race myself, but need to build back the saddle time. Other than that I'm trying to organize a 4-day three night pack ride, from north to south across WA state. It's been a work in progress trying to piece it all together on an old railroad grade.


----------



## pbrme

Also spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spam for all!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMALAMADINGDONG


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes it is.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!

What’s everyone got planned this weekend?


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Spam spam spam!
> 
> What’s everyone got planned this weekend?


Running, music practice.......work (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## txjennah PE

Me looking at my to-do list


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Lots to do around the house. Going bird watching Sunday morning!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Do you have any fun plans @leggo PE ?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Spam spam spam!
> 
> What’s everyone got planned this weekend?


SPAMMMM

The Great Garage Purge is this weekend!


----------



## pbrme

leggo PE said:


> Spam spam spam!
> 
> What’s everyone got planned this weekend?


I'll be putzing on some busy work in our pool house between watching the Masters.


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Do you have any fun plans @leggo PE ?


Probably baking something tomorrow! And also getting dinner with Mr. leggo and his aunt and uncle, at one of our favorite local spots. And, baseball! Watching it on tv, because it’s my favorite! Unclear what my Sunday plans are, but I’m sure I’ll figure something out!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

effin Monday spam


----------



## DLD PE

MONDAY MORNING SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

Monday spam. harrumph


----------



## leggo PE

Monday spam for this one, too!


----------



## steel

SPAM BECAUSE SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

Short week spam. Our office is closed for good friday.


----------



## txjennah PE

Is it Saturday evening yet spam???????


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Is it Saturday evening yet spam???????


Not on this planet SPAM!!!


----------



## pbrme

Lunch coma spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

Traveling back home to TX for a meeting later today spam but forgot that the weather is wild this time of year. Potentially hail?! Please no. Hahaha.


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27479


Why is this so true?


----------



## leggo PE

Where are all the spammers?


----------



## matt267 PE

we be spammin'


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spammer here! Ready to spam!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Coworker just told me Everything Everywhere All at Once was amazing and spectacular. Must see. Maybe I’ll sneak some spam into the theater.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’ll actually probably have to wait until it comes out to rent.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spammy spammy spammy


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I brought a salad for lunch. Sad. Would rather eat something not so healthy.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I WANT A BOLOGNA SANDWICH.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

My dogs are getting dentals today. Poor babies.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Supposed to be some severe weather here tonight too. Spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

At least I brought some kalamata olives to eat with my salad. That will make it better. Spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I wish so hard that I could retire already and just spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Been really struggling working the past few months.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

How does one get their motivation back? Spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Is it time for Topsies?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Yay! Topsies


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Butt


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Booty


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Meow


----------



## Spitfire6532

MeowMeow PE said:


> Been really struggling working the past few months.


Me as well, I'm stuck in that cycle of having so much to do that I am overwhelmed, and then feeling so overwhelmed that I don't get things done


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Me as well, I'm stuck in that cycle of having so much to do that I am overwhelmed, and then feeling so overwhelmed that I don't get things done


YES!!!!!!! Exactly the same!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I don’t know if you all know this (including Spit) but @Spitfire6532 is my brother from another mother and also my twin. I don’t know how that works, but it is what it is.


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I WANT A BOLOGNA SANDWICH.


Omg I haven’t had bologna since I was a kid. Are you thinking some fancy bologna or the Oscar Meyer stuff??


----------



## MeowMeow PE

leggo PE said:


> Omg I haven’t had bologna since I was a kid. Are you thinking some fancy bologna or the Oscar Meyer stuff??


Just the Oscar Meyer stuff. I love making me a bologna sandwich. White bread, 2 slices of bologna, and a slice of American cheese!


----------



## leggo PE

How about a spam sandwich? A spamwich?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Sus! Def maf.


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> View attachment 27489


Permission granted...


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## matt267 PE

daily spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## leggo PE

It’s only Wednesday??


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Having a stupid salad for lunch again. Forgot to bring my kalamata olives though so it’s boring!!! I want pizza.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

It’s gloomy out but I think I might take a short walk to stretch my legs and get away from the computer! Spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Just kidding it’s raining lol


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## leggo PE

Ahhh!


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27488
> 
> Sus! Def maf.


We can’t let our cat do that, because if he is under the covers for any part of the day, he turns into a total jerk for the remainder of the day when he’s not under the covers.


----------



## leggo PE

Leggo sends out a mass update of a hugely updated OneNote that now has a bunch of really good, helpful resources.


----------



## leggo PE

I get one response from someone: one line asking for a pdf version.


----------



## leggo PE

No context provided as to why a pdf is needed.


----------



## leggo PE

I reply asking why a pdf is needed, as the OneNote basically already is a collection of links to pdfs and hyperlinks to other web-based resources.


----------



## leggo PE

Person says that the pdf would be helpful for viewing on pdf’s on a mobile device, and poo poo’s the OneNote app.


----------



## leggo PE

I personally reflect to myself that the OneNote app isn’t actually that terrible.


----------



## leggo PE

I confer with another person related to the update to the OneNote.


----------



## leggo PE

We agree we do not want to supply a pdf version of this OneNote because the whole idea behind the OneNote is that it will get continuously updated with new and revised information.


----------



## leggo PE

If we issued a pdf, it would be next to impossible to continuously update it and make sure everyone always has the most updated version.

Edit: TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

But now I have to go create a user guide (in pdf form) that shows how to access the OneNote within the OneNote app.


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## pbrme

Spam


----------



## pbrme

leggo PE said:


> Person says that the pdf would be helpful for viewing on pdf’s on a mobile device, and poo poo’s the OneNote app.


Can you just nope?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Tell them to use google and figure out OneNote themselves!!!! Hahaha 
OneNote isn’t hard. It’s pretty easy to figure out I feel like!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> But now I have to go create a user guide (in pdf form) that shows how to access the OneNote within the OneNote app.


I feckin' LOVE OneNote SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

If it's not written in my OneNote it won't get done SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> If it's not written in my OneNote it won't get done SPAM.


Same, ha!


----------



## leggo PE

pbrme said:


> Can you just nope?


Probs not. The direction to do the user guide was given by my superior.


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Tell them to use google and figure out OneNote themselves!!!! Hahaha
> OneNote isn’t hard. It’s pretty easy to figure out I feel like!


Hahaha right??


----------



## leggo PE

Spammy spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Not to 2500 spams yet!


----------



## leggo PE

But closing in…


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAMELUJAH! I get to go home now


----------



## leggo PE

Mandatory spam for visiting the spam thread!


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> Mandatory spam for visiting the spam thread!


me too.... SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HELLO SPAMMERS!!!! IT’S A GOOD DAY!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I AM GOING TO ALY & AJ CONCERT TONIGHT!!!! Been looking forward to this for months.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

My friend is going to do my eyeshadow super badass


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m stoked! Spam!


----------



## pbrme

It's my Friday spam! New work holiday tomorrow


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I wish I got a holiday tomorrow! Gonna have a hard time getting up and going to work tomorrow after try fun night tonight


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Thursday spam because today is my Friday!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> My friend is going to do my eyeshadow super badass


Smokey eye good, badger eye less good SPAM.


----------



## pbrme

^what about the uni-brow or angry-brow spam?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

It will be bold bright fun colors!!!! 

I don’t have a unibrow right now but I can always draw one in!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> It will be bold bright fun colors!!!!


SO FIERCE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

WORK IT SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MEOW SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HECK YEAH SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’LL SEND YOU PICS LATER SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Give Henrik the glam treatment also SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Dang it, concert got postponed til June because they have Covid. Sad.


----------



## leggo PE

Mandatory spam. And bummer, @MeowMeow PE! I’m sorry. We have tickets to see Santana and Earth, Wind, and Fire in June that’s been postponed since summer 2020 and I really hope nothing happens between now and then!


----------



## leggo PE

My brain is fried. Been in calls and meetings all day, since 8 am. Oof. Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

At least I got to go get a margarita with friend after work! I mean, a spamarita


----------



## leggo PE

Yummm margarita! I haven’t had one in far too long. Mr. Leggo got two bottles of tequila (uncoordinated) from friends for his birthday recently… Maybe there are some in our future, ha!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Yummm margarita! I haven’t had one in far too long. Mr. Leggo got two bottles of tequila (uncoordinated) from friends for his birthday recently… Maybe there are some in our future, ha!


BOBARITA SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YEAH MAKE MARGARITAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## leggo PE

Friday spammmmm!


----------



## leggo PE

What’s on the docket for everyone this weekend?


----------



## leggo PE

I have some chores to do around the house and a bachelorette get together for a friend who is getting married next week!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> a bachelorette get together


Oooo, @leggo PE gon get LIT AF UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

leggo PE said:


> What’s on the docket for everyone this weekend?


Going to see The Secrets of Dumbledore tomorrow!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Me right now


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27508


Pluto is my CAT!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Pluto is my CAT!
> 
> View attachment 27509


Nice marmot SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## Spitfire6532

MeowMeow PE said:


> Going to see The Secrets of Dumbledore tomorrow!


Are the other two movies any good? I like the Harry Potter movies, but am not a die hard fan by any means and never bothered to watch them. (I never even read the books)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Are the other two movies any good? I like the Harry Potter movies, but am not a die hard fan by any means and never bothered to watch them. (I never even read the books)


Yes the first two fantastic beasts movies are really good! You should watch them!
I’m going to see secrets of dumbledore in the 4d theater. It’s a fun experience!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Everyone say what Hogwarts house you are! I’ll start!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Slytherin ove hea!


----------



## Eng_Girl95

SPAMMING CAUSE I FIND OUT THIS WEDNESDAY WHETHER I PASSED THE PE EXAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eng_Girl95

SPAMMING CAUSE I FIND OUT THIS WEDNESDAY WHETHER I PASSED THE PE EXAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@MeowMeow PE How did you handle the wait when you were within a couple days!


----------



## txjennah PE

Happy I didn't get snow today spam!!!!


----------



## pbrme

GirlEngineer said:


> @MeowMeow PE How did you handle the wait when you were within a couple days!


----------



## pbrme

I got new running shoes this weekend and they are sooooo comfortable I wore them to work today.


----------



## pbrme

Also got a new hikers / knock around the house kicks. Adidas Terrex w/ goretex. It rained on Saturday and out on a dog walk we went off trail for a bit and my feet got soaked and that's when I decided nope... going to have to remedy this. It was fun walking right through puddles that day like a giant robot not GAF.


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Everyone say what Hogwarts house you are! I’ll start!
> 
> View attachment 27511





squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Slytherin ove hea!


Ugh, I’m a Slytherin too, despite how much I dream to be a Ravenclaw.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Listening to Graceland while spamming!


----------



## pbrme

I spotted this in the wild this weekend.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Everyone say what Hogwarts house you are! I’ll start!
> 
> View attachment 27511


Yeah, as much as I'd like to be Ravenclaw IRL, I have to take a deep, hard look at myself and realize that I would legit be in Hufflepuff.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27526


Apollo is turning ten next Monday and I already bought him a "birthday pup" bandanda, birthday treats, and a squeaky toy that is shaped like a birthday cake.


----------



## leggo PE

What the spam is everyone up to?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Trying to get some work done. Don’t wanna. Just wanna spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27532


I feel seen SPAM.


----------



## pbrme

_"Archeologists to open mysterious sarcophagus discovered underneath Notre Dame Cathedral during post-fire excavations" _https://www.yahoo.com/news/archeologists-open-mysterious-sarcophagus-discovered-140630940.html​Uhhhm, what in the spam hell?


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## DLD PE

pbrme said:


> I got new running shoes this weekend and they are sooooo comfortable I wore them to work today.


I've determined Sketchers makes the best shoes for my feet. I have wide and flat feet, and I've always had a difficult time finding shoes that were comfortable. Sketchers are by far the best for me, and it doesn't matter if they're dress shoes, running shoes, or golf shoes.


----------



## DLD PE

Tuesday morning SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE

Is it Friday yet spammmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Is it Friday yet spammmmmmmmmmmmmm


WHITE KNUCKLING IT TO FRIDAY SPAMMMMMMM UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## pbrme

It's spam Tuesday 4/19 Ohhhh!!!


----------



## leggo PE

We’re almost to 2500 spams!!


----------



## pbrme

Spam run to 2.5K!


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam to 2500 to make our dreams come trueeeeeeee


----------



## leggo PE

It’s spam!


----------



## leggo PE

It’s spam!


----------



## leggo PE

It’s spam!


----------



## leggo PE

It’s spam!


----------



## leggo PE

It’s spam!


----------



## leggo PE

It’s spam!


----------



## leggo PE

2500 spams!


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

Yay spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh snap, I almost forget to spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

Spam


----------



## pbrme

Two more posts and I cross the 22k post mark.


----------



## pbrme

<-22k posts achievement unlocked.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I still have rookie numbers SPAM.


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

I will need to spam for another 15 years before I can get those #s spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I will need to spam for another 15 years before I can get those #s spam.


@MeowMeow PE joined 2 years after me and has 20k+ more than me. How??? SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @MeowMeow PE joined 2 years after me and has 20k+ more than me. How??? SPAM


LOTS AND LOTS OF SPAMMIN’


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> LOTS AND LOTS OF SPAMMIN’


THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE


----------



## matt267 PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I still have rookie numbers SPAM.


That's cute


----------



## leggo PE

Spamz


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to end


----------



## leggo PE

Interrupting spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam spam spam spam


----------



## txjennah PE

why am I so tired spam, there is too much to doooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam spam. Gotta try to get lots of work done today. Don’t wanna do. But gotta try.


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## pbrme

Wed Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## leggo PE

3+ hours and no spams!!


----------



## leggo PE

It’s like everyone might be too busy working?


----------



## leggo PE

When they really should be SPAMMING!


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> It’s like everyone might be too busy working?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

420 SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YEAH 420 SPAM!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

420 shenanigans


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm


----------



## MeowMeow PE

hi spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

yo....


----------



## pbrme

[email protected]!


----------



## DLD PE

I JUST GOT A PROJECT THAT WAS DUE TODAY AND GOT RE-ASSIGNED TO NEXT WEEK BECAUSE OF LAST SECOND ARCHITECT CHANGES SO IT'S NOT DUE TODAY BUT I GOT ASSIGNED TO A NEW PROJECT DUE NEXT MONTH AND THEN ANOTHER CHANGE TO A PAST PROJECT DUE I-DON'T-KNOW-WHEN AND YET ANOTHER CHANGE TO A CURRENT PROJECT WITH NO DUE DATE SO WTF DO I WORK ON NOW?!?!?!?

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27583


Where do you find these...I am dying


----------



## txjennah PE

I have too much to dooooo but not enough motivationnnnn spammmmmmm


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Where do you find these...I am dying


Forrealz, these are gold. I'm spreading them around to other friends hahahaha SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> Where do you find these...I am dying


I follow many many cat pages on Facebook


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I follow many many cat pages on Facebook


THE PEOPLE DEMAND MORE HENRIK SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> THE PEOPLE DEMAND MORE HENRIK SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27586


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE (channeling my inner @txjennah PE )


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27588


I'm definitely going to burn though all my reactions because of @MeowMeow PE SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27588


So squishy!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Deaddddddd


----------



## txjennah PE

Whew accidentally added 3 tablespoons of bouillon to my soup instead of 3 teaspoons spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Whew accidentally added 3 tablespoons of bouillon to my soup instead of 3 teaspoons spam



Dilution is the solution to pollution SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

lolololol


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Dilution is the solution to pollution SPAM.


I added another 2 cups of water to the soup but it's still a salty beyotch spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I added another 2 cups of water to the soup but it's still a salty beyotch spam


My arteries have sympathy hypertension SPAM.


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah PE said:


> I added another 2 cups of water to the soup but it's still a salty beyotch spam


You're going to need a lot more than 2 cups of water.


----------



## leggo PE

Yep, there are what, 3 tsp to a Tbsp? And then 4 Tbsp to a 1/4 c.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Yep, there are what, 3 tsp to a Tbsp? And then 4 Tbsp to a 1/4 c.


And here I am measuring things in grams SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

matt267 PE said:


> You're going to need a lot more than 2 cups of water.


It was 2 cups in addition to what I already had (I think 3 cups), but yeah, still salty. Too late, it's consumed and the salt is coursing through my veins and wreaking havoc AS WE SPEAK.

::chugs Coke can::


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> It was 2 cups in addition to what I already had (I think 3 cups), but yeah, still salty. Too late, it's consumed and the salt is coursing through my veins and wreaking havoc AS WE SPEAK.
> 
> ::chugs Coke can::


*arterial wall hardening intensifies*


----------



## txjennah PE

RICE KRISPY TREAT TIME


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> And here I am measuring things in grams SPAM.


I measure in grams for baking!


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

leggo PE said:


> Spam spam spam!
> 
> What’s everyone got planned this weekend?


Partying, eating cake, going on a boat ride ... its my bday weekend!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> RICE KRISPY TREAT TIME



I ATE A RICE KRISPY TREAT THIS MOOORNING!!!!!! SUGA SISTAS!!!!!


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Partying, eating cake, going on a boat ride ... its my bday weekend!


YAYYYY!!!!!!! HAPPY (early?) BIRTHDAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy early spam birthday, @FlangeheadPEAZ!!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

leggo PE said:


> Happy early spam birthday, @FlangeheadPEAZ!!


Thank you


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Thank you


Happy early birthday SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Thank you


Make good choices SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Don't do anything you'll regret SPAM!


----------



## pbrme

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Don't do anything you'll regret SPAM!


And if you do, name it after us.


----------



## pbrme

Spam top page setup


----------



## pbrme

Spam top page setup


----------



## pbrme

Spam top page setup


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!

Courtesy of @pbrme. Thank you!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for the cause!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for the cause!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for the cause!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Pierogi spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Nite nite SPAM.


----------



## matt267 PE

I know....


----------



## matt267 PE

I know what day it is...


----------



## matt267 PE

finally....


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

This is too TRUE!!!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## pbrme

Spammy Friday!


----------



## pbrme

And another spam top page setup


----------



## pbrme

And another spam top page setup


----------



## pbrme

And another spam top page setup


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAY!!! Topsies!!!! Thanks @pbrme


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27605


Cats really be like that too.


----------



## txjennah PE

I closed email and Teams to focus on a proposal/tech stuff this morning, and my focus has been so much better! (says the person spamming)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I closed email and Teams to focus on a proposal/tech stuff this morning, and my focus has been so much better! (says the person spamming)


Following @txjennah PE's lead, closing email and Teams but I could never abandon SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Following @txjennah PE's lead, closing email and Teams but I could never abandon SPAM.


Never abandon spam!

I feel like it's helped me so much! I've since had to open email, but not having Teams open has really helped me focus. I have one really difficult PM who ends up spamming me (not in the good way) with questions/tasks, and I need to be able to focus on her stuff without her bombarding me with stuff.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

“Ahhh ahhh ahhhhhhh, ahhh ahhhh ahhhhhhhhh. Ahhh ahhh ahhhhhhh, ahhhh ahhhh ahhhhhhhh. Ahhhh ahhhhh ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh”


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spam!!


----------



## leggo PE

I forgot how big a 10” cake is!


----------



## leggo PE

It had better feed the crowd of 20+ later!


----------



## P-E

I just had a pina colada!


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> I forgot how big a 10” cake is!


10” tall or 10” wide?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's this?


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday night spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## txjennah PE

Ugh an ant almost crawled into my coffee and I'm about the burn the house down in retaliation spam


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ugh an ant almost crawled into my coffee and I'm about the burn the house down in retaliation spam


That is a valid response.


----------



## DLD PE

I finished a project and it went out and the markups didn't get picked up, so I have to rush to correct and re-submit SPAM!


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Effin Monday spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27619


 This is straight up how our cats look.


----------



## pbrme

Monday Spam


----------



## pbrme

And a little setup spam


----------



## pbrme

And a little setup spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAY TOPSIES THANK YOUUUU


----------



## txjennah PE

Today is my baby puppy's tenth birthday spam! He's wearing a "birthday pup" bandana and will get some special treats later! We also bought him a toy in the shape of a slice of bday cake, but I'm waiting until my husband gets home from work for the festivities


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27625


Haha! I don't trust my parents when they say something isn't spicy, because they'll eat habanero peppers raw.

I've had the opposite problem here in the Midwest. Someone will say something is spicy, and it's not at all.


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> 10” tall or 10” wide?


Wide!


----------



## txjennah PE

The ant was crawling on my desk and disappeared, time to call in Seal Team 6 spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Monday breakfast pizza SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Monday breakfast pizza SPAM.


I can't eat pizza for breakfast spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I can't eat pizza for breakfast spam


Normally I'd be with you SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

But didn't have a choice SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Had to run to job site SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I can eat pizza any day any time spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27639


I feel seen SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I ate too much cheese SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Regretting life choices SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No, IT WAS WORTH IT SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

An ant is now crawling on the lamp, may it burn with the power of a thousand suns spam


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27639


it me


----------



## leggo PE

Mandatory spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## Spitfire6532

My week old tattoo is SO ITCHY. I have been good and haven't scratched it, but it gets harder by the day.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> My week old tattoo is SO ITCHY. I have been good and haven't scratched it, but it gets harder by the day.


Where is it? What is it? Do tell


----------



## MeowMeow PE

It’s “MAFIA BOSS” on your lower back isn’t it?


----------



## Spitfire6532

100 percent, a "MAFIA BOSS" tramp stamp is exactly what my aesthetic has been missing. It's actually a goofy birthday cake with some text in black and grey. It turned out about a 6/10 so I am slightly bummed. I decided I will need to get a few tattoos around it to distract from the bad one hahaha


----------



## leggo PE

Exhausted spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good afternoon SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

It’s almost the end of my day!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

LEFTOVER COSTCO PIZZA FOR DINNER! Spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@Spitfire6532


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah PE said:


> An ant is now crawling on the lamp, may it burn with the power of a thousand suns spam







__





Pest & Rodent Control, Exterminator: Frisco & Lewisville, TX


Pest Solutions of North Texas offers pest control services near Little Elm, TX. We offer spider, bee, ant, mosquito control & more! Call for pest removal!




pest2rest.com





They have a 5 star rating on Google.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

matt267 PE said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pest & Rodent Control, Exterminator: Frisco & Lewisville, TX
> 
> 
> Pest Solutions of North Texas offers pest control services near Little Elm, TX. We offer spider, bee, ant, mosquito control & more! Call for pest removal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pest2rest.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a 5 star rating on Google.


Uh oh. You’re going to make her sad again that she doesn’t live in Texas anymore


----------



## DLD PE

Tuesday morning SPAM


----------



## matt267 PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Uh oh. You’re going to make her sad again that she doesn’t live in Texas anymore


hahahaha... ops.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@Spitfire6532 is your tattoo a birthday beef cake? Or a normal birthday cake? OOOH IS IT FUNFETTI?! 
No wrong answer really. I mean, all of these are good.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Uh oh. You’re going to make her sad again that she doesn’t live in Texas anymore


Hahaha facts!

This is still at least 3 hours from where I used to live in Texas anyway.


----------



## txjennah PE

We are booking a date to get our hardwood floors restored UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ SPAM 

THESE FLOORS ARE UGLY AS HELLLLLL


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAYAYAYAYAYYYYYYY SPAM!!!!!


----------



## Spitfire6532

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27662
> 
> @Spitfire6532 is your tattoo a birthday beef cake? Or a normal birthday cake? OOOH IS IT FUNFETTI?!
> No wrong answer really. I mean, all of these are good.


I never envisioned a birthday beef cake, but if anyone ever asks me, I will tell them it is a birthday beef cake.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Tell them it’s a birthday beef cake ON a beefcake


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27669


And this is why cats are annoying AF.


----------



## matt267 PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27662


----------



## pbrme

Spam setup for next page


----------



## pbrme

Spam setup for next page


----------



## pbrme

Wayyyy tooo busy rn.


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

What a wonderful first spam of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spamsies!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ SPAM


Did I hear an UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> birthday beef cake


Somewhere out there, this is someone's stage name SPAM.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

TUESDAY SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need new safety boots SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No longer waterproof SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wish I brought extra socks along SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ew, SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Yikes, spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

At least it's only stormwater SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

But I could do without the needles SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Hopefully you’re talking about pine needles!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Hopefully you’re talking about pine needles!


No...unfortunately, the spicy opiate kind SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

They've everywhere SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Did I hear an UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM.


YOU DO.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Lunchtime walk spam


----------



## leggo PE

Baggs and Brisbee spam!


----------



## leggo PE

I’m in office today and geez, someone’s lunch smells god awful! Ugh.


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## leggo PE

So lame.


----------



## leggo PE

Who is smelly lunch person…


----------



## leggo PE

And what the heck is the lunch??


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27675


No need to kick me while I'm down SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

I wouldn’t be able to say no


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SOLD MY SOUL TO A DOCTORS WITHOUT BORDERS GUY ON MY LUNCH WALK TODAY GUYS, BECAUSE I CANT SAY NO. PROLLY WAS A SCAM. SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27682


Accurate!


----------



## leggo PE

Setup spams.


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

2800 spams!


----------



## leggo PE

Weeeee!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Super slow SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Fast spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Fast spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Fast spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Fast spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Fast spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Fast spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Fast spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Fast spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Fast spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Fast spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Fast spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Fast spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Fast spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Fast spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Fast spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Fast spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No more meetings SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THIS SPAM IS ON FIIIIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam and cat memes. Seems pretty accurate for the "internet."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@MeowMeow PE is internetting so hard rn SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

ALL ON MY TONGUE I WANT IT!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’ve been obsessed with the song Kiss Me More by Doja Cat and SZA. And I’ve developed a compulsion to sing out loud “ALL ON MY TONGUE I WANT IT” randomly and often. I’m probably driving my husband crazy at home. I’ve been pretty good at controlling it at the office, but I’ve slipped a few times today. Oops.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

ALL ON MY SPAM I WANT IT


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Slamming back some genmai-cha SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I need better noise canceling headphones for the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Everybody is coming back SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You know how some people's voices just carry SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SOML


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27696
> 
> SOML


NOT FUNNY. TOO REAL. CATLYFE SPAM.


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## leggo PE

I’m here for all orange cat memes!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I’m here for all orange cat memes!
> 
> View attachment 27698


HI PLUTO SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I’m here for all orange cat memes!
> 
> View attachment 27698


ORANGE CAT REBUTTAL SPAM:







Unimpressed Aries is unimpressed SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> ORANGE CAT REBUTTAL SPAM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unimpressed Aries is unimpressed SPAM.


So handsome!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oof, still have afternoon meetings SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Getting sleepy SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam spam spam spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

ALL ON MY SPAM I WANT IT!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good luck @vhab49_PE !!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR DA BADDEST BADASS @vhab49_PE !!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Yay 3000 spams!!


----------



## leggo PE

Yay spam for @vhab49_PE!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @vhab49_PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @vhab49_PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @vhab49_PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @vhab49_PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @vhab49_PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @vhab49_PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @vhab49_PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @vhab49_PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @vhab49_PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @vhab49_PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @vhab49_PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @vhab49_PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @vhab49_PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @vhab49_PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Settin’ up!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Hi spammers
Topsies


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Thank you leggo


----------



## txjennah PE

There's to much to doooooooooo, does anyone want to write a proposal for me spam?


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam for @vhab49_PE and good luck!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Do I buy more yarn to make a crochet tee this weekend, even though I already have a lot of yarn and haven't finished knitting my sweater?

The possible responses are:

(A) Yes
(B) Yes


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> Do I buy more yarn to make a crochet tee this weekend, even though I already have a lot of yarn and haven't finished knitting my sweater?
> 
> The possible responses are:
> 
> (A) Yes
> (B) Yes


Hmmmm that’s tough. I think I’m going to go with another option… (C) HELL YASSS


----------



## MeowMeow PE

ALL ON MY SPAM I WANT IT!


----------



## pbrme

Busy trying to get a project out the door yesterday and I missed the fun run to 3k. Get to coast into a light proposal prep day today and NFL draft on ESPN. Pretty much just have to come to the office tomorrow, touch the desk and go home.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Hmmmm that’s tough. I think I’m going to go with another option… (C) HELL YASSS


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Too real


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27700
> 
> Too real


LOL THE ACCURACY


----------



## txjennah PE

Or if someone compliments me for doing something well (while I'm still doing it), I am guaranteed to fuck it up 20 seconds later.


----------



## txjennah PE

Oh snap, am I actually going to get caught up today finally spam???


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM ON MY TONGUE I WANT IT!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Actual Spam is gross SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fight me SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I like the idea of Spam musubi SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

But...meat sludge SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

I definitely messaged a coworker earlier asking how their Friday was going…


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I definitely messaged a coworker earlier asking how their Friday was going…


No more daytime Bobaritas for @leggo PE SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> No more daytime Bobaritas for @leggo PE SPAM.


Hahahaha


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Happy Friday spammers!!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Friday SPAM

Go Vols beat Auburn SPAM


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## txjennah PE

Happy Friday spam!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## pbrme

Yay Friday!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Friday Friday Friday Friday Friday Friday Friday spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Anyone doing anything fun this weekend?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Anyone doing anything fun this weekend?


Hiking with the doggos SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Anyone doing anything fun this weekend?


What about you SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> What about you SPAM.


Getting mah hair done. Cleaning. Gonna try to go shopping for some cool jeans.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27706


BIDET LYFE SPAM. MAH BUMBADOO IS ALWAYS CLEAN SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spam FINALLY!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Anyone doing anything fun this weekend?


mr. txj and I are going to the Symphony, fancy fancy


----------



## txjennah PE

4:00 meetings on a Friday = booooooo to the booooooooo spam


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> 4:00 meetings on a Friday = booooooo to the booooooooo spam


Major fudgy!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> BIDET LYFE SPAM. MAH BUMBADOO IS ALWAYS CLEAN SPAM.


Our bidet is one of the best purchases we’ve ever made for our home.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## leggo PE

Shpam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spham.


----------



## leggo PE

Spahm.


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## leggo PE

Saturday spam!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Effin Monday spam


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## txjennah PE

Happy Monday spam, how is it already May, where is my life going, untz untz untz


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Everyone is back at the office SPAM. Everybody, SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

EVERYBODY SPAM NOW


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Stop. Spammer time.


----------



## pbrme

I'm just here for the spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam spam spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spammy spam spam spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spamaaa spamaaa spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spamborino


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spamsies


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Word to your spammer


----------



## pbrme

Spamaramma


----------



## pbrme

Spamhammer


----------



## pbrme

Spammergrammer


----------



## pbrme

Spamtabinga


----------



## pbrme

Spammerishington


----------



## pbrme

Spammaleviathon


----------



## pbrme

Spamarindpulp


----------



## pbrme

Schpamb


----------



## pbrme

Basically spam


----------



## pbrme

Basic batch of spam


----------



## pbrme

Resting spam face


----------



## pbrme

Spam and mustard


----------



## pbrme

pre spam setup


----------



## pbrme

Spam setup and...


----------



## pbrme

Spam goes the dynamite


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

O, say can you SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

My 20-year high school reunion is scheduled for October 1, is it too soon to book a room at the nursing home spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27719


Lol omg I looked this up and it's real. I can't handle this cuteness, ughhh









Dutch Police Arrested a Bird for Its Part in a Robbery


The bird has not yet made a plea in the case




time.com


----------



## leggo PE

Monday meeting spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@jean15paul_PE boobs


----------



## leggo PE

Fun times.


----------



## leggo PE

Boobs?


----------



## leggo PE

Always a good time!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Boobs are great. Spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@NikR_PE has beautiful titties


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m sorry for telling everyone about your boobs NikR


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m sorry for telling everyone about your boobs NikR


Are you, though? SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Now everyone going to try to find you and see them


----------



## MeowMeow PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Are you, though? SPAM.


Wellllllllllllllll


----------



## MeowMeow PE

No


----------



## MeowMeow PE

800BS


----------



## MeowMeow PE

800BS


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Flatus


----------



## leggo PE

80085


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE boobs


Inappropriate  LOL


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> @NikR_PE has beautiful titties


@MeowMeow PE 
I mean...
Have you seen the "PAWS" shirt?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

*TRIPLE!!!!*


----------



## NikR_PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> @NikR_PE has beautiful titties


Today's wordle is for you.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

NikR_PE said:


> Today's wordle is for you.


OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## txjennah PE

These HAZWOPER refresher slides are killing my soul spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Example questions:

If someone is experiencing heat stroke, do you

(A) Insert obviously correct response here about attending to someone with a medical crisis
(B) MAKE THEM WORK THROUGH IT BECAUSE WHO CARES #YOLO
(C) Taunt them for their WEAKNESS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> These HAZWOPER refresher slides are killing my soul spam


HAZWOPER? I hardly even know her SPAM.


----------



## snickerd3

txjennah PE said:


> Example questions:
> 
> If someone is experiencing heat stroke, do you
> 
> (A) Insert obviously correct response here about attending to someone with a medical crisis
> (B) MAKE THEM WORK THROUGH IT BECAUSE WHO CARES #YOLO
> (C) Taunt them for their WEAKNESS


at least yours is obvious. EPA likes to turn things into trick questions or ask about things not presented in the slides


----------



## txjennah PE

snickerd3 said:


> at least yours is obvious. EPA likes to turn things into trick questions or ask about things not presented in the slides


Oh no! That would be annoying, especially if you need to coast through them. But I gotta give them props for not insulting your intelligence. My training modules involve activities like dragging/dropping symbols to words (i.e. dragging the exclamation point symbol to the "exclamation point" phrase) or this real-life question:

What is considered toxic?

(A) Basil
(B) Poison sumac
(C) Poison ivy
(D) Poison oak

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wham, bam, thank you SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SALAD FOR LUNCH WITH A SIDE OF SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> SALAD FOR LUNCH WITH A SIDE OF SPAM


WEAK. TRY SPAM FOR LUNCH WITH A SIDE OF SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Midwest spamsies!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Yay Midwest spams!


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> Midwest spamsies!


What??? Samesies spamsies


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Left coast SPAM!


----------



## txjennah PE

Reluctant Midwest spams


----------



## pbrme

Uhhg. Tuesday is sooo dumb spam.


----------



## leggo PE

NikR_PE said:


> What??? Samesies spamsies


I’m in @vhab49_PE ’s neck of the woods!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAYAYAYAAYAYYYYY


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

I'm not a Star Wars fan YEAH I SAID IT SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE

But also may the 4th be with you because I don't want to start the day off with violence spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

You know, I’m not big into Star Wars either. I’ve watched the movies, I enjoyed them alright, but not enough to want to watch them again. 
HOWEVER I do really really like The Mandalorian. I haven’t watched Boba Fett yet but probably will soon.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’M GOING TO SEE JUSTIN BIEBER TONIGHT!!!! 
Judge me all you want you guys, I don’t care! I’m gonna have a great time and dance and get a little bit drunk but not too drunk because I have to work in the morning!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’M GOING TO SEE JUSTIN BIEBER TONIGHT!!!!
> Judge me all you want you guys, I don’t care! I’m gonna have a great time and dance and get a little bit drunk but not too drunk because I have to work in the morning!


No judgment! Have fun! Ugh it's been so long since I've been to a show! The only bands my town gets is shit like Scott Stapp and 38 Special, no thanks.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> You know, I’m not big into Star Wars either. I’ve watched the movies, I enjoyed them alright, but not enough to want to watch them again.
> HOWEVER I do really really like The Mandalorian. I haven’t watched Boba Fett yet but probably will soon.


I haven't seen The Mandalorian! I feel like way about the MCU. I don't give a shittttttttttttt about the 200 movies released every year in that universe, but I really liked Wandavision!


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## NikR_PE

I am also going to a concert. Gonna get turnt up


----------



## pbrme




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spammy spammy spammy


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

As a kid & tween, I was super into Star Trek and wasn't a fan of Star Wars. 
Having rewatched all of that in my adulthood Star Trek hasn't aged well. On the other had Star Wars absolutely has. So I guess my fandom has flipped.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

So sleepy spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@jean15paul_PE


----------



## leggo PE

Exhausted spamsies.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## pbrme

Spam. Same here, but just got the fukits.


----------



## txjennah PE

Reading a final version of a proposal and a tech editor added a bunch of unnecessary commas spam


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’M A BELIEBER SPAM!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’M A BELIEBER SPAM!


How was it?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> How was it?


It was so fun!!!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> It was so fun!!!!!!!


yay! I'm glad to hear it!


----------



## pbrme

<- Doesn't partake in Bieb, am allergic spam.


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMoni.


----------



## txjennah PE

This proposal review is taking for-fucking-ever spam.

Page 118 of 243 pages, wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## txjennah PE

I thought about editing my post above to make the "ooos" all square with each other, but then decided to let it be (CHAOTIC EVIL)


----------



## txjennah PE

Omfg, the tech editor added an incorrect acronym definition for the same contract we are bidding for (and it's like........way off. Way, way off).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Omfg, the tech editor added an incorrect acronym definition for the same contract we are bidding for (and it's like........way off. Way, way off).


That all depends on what your definition of is, is. SPAM.


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> That all depends on what your definition of is, is. SPAM.


To give you an idea of how wrong this acronym definition is...

I'm in environmental remediation, and this incorrect acronym definition is something out of aerospace engineering.

For the very contract we're bidding for. Ahhh! I can't. I can't.


----------



## pbrme

txjennah PE said:


> To give you an idea of how wrong this acronym definition is...
> 
> I'm in environmental remediation, and this incorrect acronym definition is something out of aerospace engineering.
> 
> For the very contract we're bidding for. Ahhh! I can't. I can't.


Prey tell, how did you rectify?


----------



## pbrme

"_QC audit on pg. 165, we have a Spalmonella recall on tech editor for enviro rem prop umptysquat._"


----------



## txjennah PE

pbrme said:


> Prey tell, how did you rectify?


I was doing a very thorough QC, so immediately flagged the program director and proposal lead to let them know of the issue.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Happy Friday spammers!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## NikR_PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Happy Friday spammers!!!!!


Happy Friday


----------



## pbrme

Yay Friday! Wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tubemen. Wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tubemen. Wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tubemen.
Hi, I'm PBR, spammer of Wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tubemen emporium... and I'm here to spam this Friday away with yoooooou!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@pbrme I’m having a Friday party with my mini wacky inflatable arm flailing guy!


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27767
> 
> @pbrme I’m having a Friday party with my mini wacky inflatable arm flailing guy!


YEAS!


----------



## pbrme




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spammy spamajamma


----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme

K, that's enough Sandler spam for me. PBR out for the weekend.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Have a good weekend!!!!!! Spam!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

pbrme said:


> PBR out for the weekend.


SPAM side down!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## txjennah PE

Happy Monday spam!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Effin Monday spam. 
At least it’s a 4 day week for me! I get Friday off to go on girls trip!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

too real


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Hmmm, SPAM


----------



## pbrme

Obligatory monday spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Looking forward to spooky Friday the 13th escape room with friends SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SHPAMMMMM


----------



## pbrme

Spammy wammy hee haw


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spammyyy gooooo boooo!!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMY BOO!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Spammers! 

Poll time - 

Would you add a company leader or boss on social media?

My department head sent me a friend request on IG and I'm like ughhhhhhhh, I don't want someone who's technically my boss on my friends list.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> Spammers!
> 
> Poll time -
> 
> Would you add a company leader or boss on social media?
> 
> My department head sent me a friend request on IG and I'm like ughhhhhhhh, I don't want someone who's technically my boss on my friends list.


I think it would be perfectly acceptable not to accept that request! I’d just ignore it and not respond to the request at all


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Guys, spam


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> Spammers!
> 
> Poll time -
> 
> Would you add a company leader or boss on social media?
> 
> My department head sent me a friend request on IG and I'm like ughhhhhhhh, I don't want someone who's technically my boss on my friends list.


As a rule, i dont send connection request to anyone who reports to me so that they have their space. If they initiate it then i accept it. 
I think you are fine not accepting that request if you don't want to.


----------



## txjennah PE

Thanks all! That's a really good rule @NikR_PE , I like that. I accepted a friend request from one other coworker but we're on different teams/projects and don't report to each other. (I guess I was technically his PM at one point). I don't let him have access to my stories since that's where I tend to post all my political stuff, but even then, it feels a little weird sometimes.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I generally accept friend requests from coworkers, bosses, etc. But I also am very careful about what I post. I just assume everything posted on the internet will be public info tomorrow. Even here on EB, I don't post anything that I'd be uncomfortable with people reading IRL.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I generally accept friend request from coworkers, bosses, etc. But I also am very careful about what I post. I just assume everything posted on the internet will be public info tomorrow. Even here on EB, I don't post anything that I'd be uncomfortable with people reading IRL.


That's definitely a good rule to follow! You just never know what will come back. I try to keep more political stuff in my stories for that reason (not that it's fool-proof - peope can easily screenshot a story). 

What it really comes down to is I have a potty mouth that I (mostly) keep from my IG feed, but let slip every so often.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> That's definitely a good rule to follow! You just never know what will come back. I try to keep more political stuff in my stories for that reason (not that it's fool-proof - peope can easily screenshot a story).
> 
> What it really comes down to is I have a potty mouth that I (mostly) keep from my IG feed, but let slip every so often.


I have a few friends that just post anything completely unfiltered. Honestly I'm really jealous of that level of freedom and comfort.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Hi spammers


----------



## txjennah PE

Hi @MeowMeow PE !


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## pbrme

^   
Spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam spam spam


----------



## txjennah PE

I swore I was done with ACL, and here I am buying tickets to ACL SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> Spammers!
> 
> Poll time -
> 
> Would you add a company leader or boss on social media?
> 
> My department head sent me a friend request on IG and I'm like ughhhhhhhh, I don't want someone who's technically my boss on my friends list.


Nope! LinkedIn, yes. Anything else, no.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> I swore I was done with ACL, and here I am buying tickets to ACL SPAM


ACL? All I can think of is the muscle…


----------



## snickerd3

txjennah PE said:


> Spammers!
> 
> Poll time -
> 
> Would you add a company leader or boss on social media?
> 
> My department head sent me a friend request on IG and I'm like ughhhhhhhh, I don't want someone who's technically my boss on my friends list.


only once they retire. This way I have a current way to contact them if I ever need a reference


----------



## leggo PE

Spamsies!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooohhhhh


----------



## leggo PE

3333 spams!


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> ACL? All I can think of is the muscle…


Austin City Limits!


----------



## snickerd3

leggo PE said:


> ACL? All I can think of is the muscle…


me too!!


----------



## pbrme

I went to Austin back around 2009. Would love to go to a ACL, super jelly.


----------



## pbrme

Indeterminate spam formula.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> ACL? All I can think of is the muscle…


Ow, my knees SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

pbrme said:


> I went to Austin back around 2009. Would love to go to a ACL, super jelly.


It's a lot of fun! I spent over a decade there and miss it a lot. My husband and I last went together in 2018 and thought we were ~~too old~~ to go to any more...but the pandemic changed our perspective. Haha. 

Hope you get to make it out for one! I didn't go to ACL in 2009, but I remember hearing it was basically a mudfest since it rained all weekend - probably good you missed out on that one, at least


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM ON MY TONGUE I WANT IT!


----------



## leggo PE

Afternoon spamz


----------



## leggo PE

Might go to Hawaii in a coupla weeks!


----------



## leggo PE

All depends on a few factors…


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I just bought gas... spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The pump cut off at 16.666 gallons... spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I yelled, "Not today Satan!!" and put in an extra squeeze of gas..
.... spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Don't judge me


----------



## leggo PE

I got gas yesterday. $80 for nearly a full tank (we have a 14 gallon tank).


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Might go to Hawaii in a coupla weeks!


Ooo have fun! Husband and I want to go back to celebrate our 5-year wedding anniversary next year.


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE

I smoke two spams in the morning, I smoke two spams at night


----------



## pbrme




----------



## leggo PE

Spamies to all!


----------



## DLD PE

Working from home today SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YOU GOTTA SPAM…FOR YOUR RIGHT…TO PAAAAARTYYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Sheesh taking Monday off this week has thrown me so out of whack!


----------



## leggo PE

I keep thinking it’s a day earlier than it is.


----------



## leggo PE

Oof.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Username changed spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

CHEESYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I LOVE CHEESE


----------



## leggo PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> Username changed spam


What a great TOPSIES!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mmmm, die Käse schmeckt gut SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Mmmm Käse!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Lecker lecker lecker SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Aber ist Spam lecker?


----------



## pbrme

Nein Nein Nein Schpam!


----------



## pbrme

Der Einzig Gute Schpam ist Der Schnitzel Meiner Oma!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Aber ist Spam lecker?


JA IMMER SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Bobaritas!!


----------



## leggo PE

pbrme said:


> Der Einzig Gute Schpam ist Der Schnitzel Meiner Oma!


Ich möchte den Schnitzel deiner Oma haben, bitte!


----------



## leggo PE

Mit einer Bobarita!


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Today is my Friday spam!!!!!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

Lucky


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Mit einer Bobarita!


Der Margarita ist männlich, nicht wahr? Mit eine*m* Bobarita? (der Dativ, oder?)

Only poking fun, I learned this crap 16 years ago SPAM. Don't actually remember SPAM.


----------



## pbrme

Spastic spam squirrel tail


----------



## pbrme




----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Der Margarita ist männlich, nicht wahr? Mit eine*m* Bobarita? (der Dativ, oder?)
> 
> Only poking fun, I learned this crap 16 years ago SPAM. Don't actually remember SPAM.


I actually thought about this! And then applied Spanish’s “ends with a, is feminine” rule to German. But technically speaking, I think it might be better as neutral, and thus “einem” would be correct anyway.

Too bad! I said “einer” so a Bobarita now translates to “eine Bobarita” whether you like it or not!

Spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

WEINER


----------



## MeowMeow PE

KASPLAM!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Project meeting SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Smoothie spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Pee spam!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Lunch SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Too much to do spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Too much to do spam.


In the same boat spam, I'm in the field next week and so much to finish before then.


----------



## leggo PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## pbrme

Blaspheme spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’M DONE WITH WORK FOR THE WEEK! GET TO GO ON GIRLS TRIP TOMORROW!! SPAM!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Yay @MeowMeow PE , have fun! Where are you going?


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday has finally arrived.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’M DONE WITH WORK FOR THE WEEK! GET TO GO ON GIRLS TRIP TOMORROW!! SPAM!!!!!


@MeowMeow PE gon get LIT AF UNCE UNCE UNCE SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spams!!!


----------



## leggo PE

It’s been too long..


----------



## leggo PE

Where is it?


----------



## leggo PE

Hmmm…


----------



## leggo PE

Oh, a TOPSIES!!


----------



## DLD PE

Cheese ball yogurt SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ew, SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Celebratory dinner for Mr. Leggo’s new job tonight!


----------



## leggo PE

MORE SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Mini spam run!


----------



## leggo PE

Fridays are normally slow spam days…


----------



## leggo PE

But…


----------



## leggo PE

Can we make it to 3500 spams before the end of the day?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 3500!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*GRABS BATON AND RUNS TO...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3500!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday the 13th SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ToP?


----------



## leggo PE

Well that was fast!


----------



## leggo PE

Wahoo!


----------



## leggo PE

Set a goal and the goal shall be reached!


----------



## leggo PE

Only when it’s a spam goal, of course!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Set a goal and the goal shall be reached!


It's all veterans here, no one is even taking an exam SPAM! Need new blood SPAM!


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> Celebratory dinner for Mr. Leggo’s new job tonight!


Celebrate by eating spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmn


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Did someone say SPAM?


----------



## leggo PE

Afternoon spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yay @MeowMeow PE , have fun! Where are you going?


Eureka Springs!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HOLLA AT YA SPAMMERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

(Why is there no spam emoji)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Monday SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Busy Monday spam! Vacation in 8 days spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Pre Tuesday Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Does anyone actually read this?


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone there?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hello? Hello? SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Hello! I read this!


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## DLD PE

matt267 PE said:


> Does anyone actually read this?


I actually read SPAM (from time to time).


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

Spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m gonna out for Mexican food tonight. Wonder if anyone will order fajitas. 
spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Afternoon snack SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Aged cheddar inside homemade focaccia SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Couldn't sleep last night so I baked SPAM.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost nite tyme.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DLD PE

Tuesday morning SPAM!


----------



## DLD PE

matt267 PE said:


> Hello?


Hello, I read this


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Yes.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27836


The eyes though!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

The kid rock one made me laugh way too hard


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## pbrme

Spam


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> The kid rock one made me laugh way too hard


It made me fart.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

DLD PE said:


> It made me fart.


I’m dying


----------



## NikR_PE

DLD PE said:


> It made me fart.


That's pavlov's classical conditioning


----------



## leggo PE

Slow spam!


----------



## pbrme

First Wed. post in spam thread!


----------



## pbrme

Yay!


----------



## pbrme

Might as well make a mini run whilst I'm at it spam.


----------



## pbrme

Might as well make a mini run whilst I'm at it spam.


----------



## pbrme

Might as well make a mini run whilst I'm at it spam.


----------



## pbrme

Might as well make a mini run whilst I'm at it spam.


----------



## pbrme

Might as well make a mini run whilst I'm at it spam.


----------



## pbrme

Might as well make a mini run whilst I'm at it spam.


----------



## pbrme

Might as well make a mini run whilst I'm at it spam.


----------



## pbrme

Might as well make a mini run whilst I'm at it spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HELLO SPAMMERS!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HOLLA AT YA!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## DLD PE

Love cheesy posts!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Cheesy SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## leggo PE

Calling @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Updated avatar to match the new name


----------



## MeowMeow PE

GOOD MORNING SPAMMERS!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## matt267 PE

Almost Friday....


----------



## MeowMeow PE

ALMOST FRIDAY SPAMS!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost...


----------



## matt267 PE

But we have spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So there's that.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM WE HAS!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam time


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam time


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Topsies


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam time


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam time


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam time


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam time


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam time


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam time


----------



## pbrme

Sup spam


----------



## matt267 PE

almost lunch spam...


----------



## matt267 PE

but not spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm thinking pulled pork sandwich for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

but spam is here


----------



## matt267 PE

spam is there


----------



## matt267 PE

there is spam everywhere.


----------



## pbrme

I'm feeling pizza for lunch today spam. Haven't had any for like a month GOSH. Thursday's are my golf days, and last week I had a Saigon dog banh mi style and birdied the first hole. I hypothesize that a happy tum leads to better golf and need more clinical trials.


----------



## pbrme

Mini spam run


----------



## pbrme

Mini spam run


----------



## pbrme

Mini spam run


----------



## pbrme

Mini spam run


----------



## pbrme

Mini spam run


----------



## leggo PE

We have leftover zucchini quesadillas in line for lunch. And then pasta with homemade red sauce, Italian sausage, and lots of veggies for dinner. Except, oops, I forgot to buy pasta, so we have to get some today.

What shape of pasta should we get? Most recently, we used bucatini. So no bucatini this time. We’ve used penne/rigatoni/fusilli/orecchiette many times.

What would be your go-to pasta shape for what I’ve described?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> We have leftover zucchini quesadillas in line for lunch. And then pasta with homemade red sauce, Italian sausage, and lots of veggies for dinner. Except, oops, I forgot to buy pasta, so we have to get some today.
> 
> What shape of pasta should we get? Most recently, we used bucatini. So no bucatini this time. We’ve used penne/rigatoni/fusilli/orecchiette many times.
> 
> What would be your go-to pasta shape for what I’ve described?


Cavatappi! Has a lot of surface area for sauce and if you're stabbing sausage anyway, just stab a Cavatappi nood.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

leggo PE said:


> We have leftover zucchini quesadillas in line for lunch. And then pasta with homemade red sauce, Italian sausage, and lots of veggies for dinner. Except, oops, I forgot to buy pasta, so we have to get some today.
> 
> What shape of pasta should we get? Most recently, we used bucatini. So no bucatini this time. We’ve used penne/rigatoni/fusilli/orecchiette many times.
> 
> What would be your go-to pasta shape for what I’ve described?


Cheese tortellini


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Cavatappi would be good too, as square said


----------



## MeowMeow PE

BUT CHEESE IS ALWAYS BETTER! Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Cavatappi would be good too, as square said


::throws hot noods::


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

All noods are good noods SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> BUT CHEESE IS ALWAYS BETTER! Spam


MEOWMEOW FOR PREZ SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SQUARE FOR PREZ SPAM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

CO PRESIDENTS
FREE NOODS AND CHEESE FOR EVERYONE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> CO PRESIDENTS
> FREE NOODS AND CHEESE FOR EVERYONE


MACARONI-IN-CHIEF SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

Ohh tortellini! I don’t usually get anything that’s not dried pasta from a box/bulk bin. An intriguing option!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

DO IT @leggo PE !! TORTELLINI TORTELLINI TORTELLINI TORTELLINI


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE

HAPPY FRIDAY SPAMMERS!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spam!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

Happy Friday! Spam is _________


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

pbrme said:


> Happy Friday! Spam is a battlefield


FIFY SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh, hey @pbrme , not really substantive enough for a real post in the bike thread, but wanted to share bike SPAM. Brought the gravel bike to work and hitting some lunchtime gravel (I work right next to the levee so there's a good network of gravel within minutes) to condition up for the gravel ride to Reno that got postponed. Need to get some base miles!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Only been running SPAM. Not sure if my arse can take riding SPAM.


----------



## pbrme

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Need to get some base miles!


More like need to build up the saddle time. For me, the stand and stretch is always for the sit bones before the leg muscles.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

pbrme said:


> More like need to build up the saddle time. For me, the stand and stretch is always for the sit bones before the leg muscles.


Fingers crossed for no wildfires. But there's always wildfires SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*SPAM!!!!!!*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Did someone say SPAM?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

EVERYONE HAVE AN AMAZING WEEKEND SPAM!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

It's Sunday Spam now


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Effin Monday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Effin Monday spam


this


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE

snickerd3 said:


> View attachment 27872



I’m technically not a Xennial. But I still didn’t do too bad at the bingo!!!!


----------



## snickerd3

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m technically not a Xennial. But I still didn’t do too bad at the bingo!!!!
> View attachment 27873


All would be x'd out for me except the calling collect...that was strictly forbidden and half cross for the flannel over a t-shirt, but not a band tshirt.


----------



## DLD PE

At my age, this is kind of embarassing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

snickerd3 said:


> All would be x'd out for me except the calling collect...that was strictly forbidden and half cross for the flannel over a t-shirt, but not a band tshirt.


I...wear flannel now? Oh no.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I call regional discrimination on the Crystal Pepsi one. No one in the south drinks Pepsi. Many stores don't even sell it.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

snickerd3 said:


> All would be x'd out for me except the calling collect...that was strictly forbidden and half cross for the flannel over a t-shirt, but not a band tshirt.


I assume the "used collect calling to schedule pickups" refers to calling collect from a pay phone, and instead of saying your name, saying your pickup info, so the person hears it and can then decline the collect call.
Definitely used to squeeze short messages into the collect call name recording.

"Hello, you have a collect call from... practiceisovercomepickmeup... Would you like to accept the charges?"


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Start packing, SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hot tea SPAM.


----------



## matt267 PE

10AM spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

GOOD MORNING SPAMMERS!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Tuesday SPAM!


----------



## pbrme

It's my Wednesday Spam!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Did I hear SPAM?


----------



## leggo PE

It’s my Friday half-day!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

I CAN’T GET NO SPAMISFACTION!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Where are all the spammers at?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Where are all the spammers at?


Crane lift day SPAM! Busy SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Quiet spam day


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

All old-timers SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3,700!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3,700!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3,700!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3,700!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 3,700!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

GREAT SUCCESS


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAY GREAT SPAM WORK!!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spam to 3704


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spam to 3704

Done


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam to 3710


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam to 3710


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam to 3710


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam to 3710


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam to 3710


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam to 3710

YAY


----------



## MeowMeow PE

GOOD MORNING SPAMMERS!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Happy Friday for you @pbrme !!! I’m jealous. Seems like you have 4 day weeks often.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh, hey SPAMMERS.


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> Happy Friday for you @pbrme !!! I’m jealous. Seems like you have 4 day weeks often.


Yep, I have about one a month. Wife has Friday admin day (off day) so it's easy for me to work 9's / 9.5's and take a few hours off PLA.


----------



## pbrme

Spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAMALAMA DING DONG


----------



## pbrme

iSpam!


----------



## pbrme

iSpam!


----------



## pbrme

iSpam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?

Edit: unintended ToP!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam wow!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM CHOP!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@MeowMeow PE look at the pet thread SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

Finally back in the "office" after almost 2 weeks spam


----------



## txjennah PE

A cat in our backyard took off with a chipmunk, and I am sad because the chipmunks are part of my backyard extended family spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> A cat in our backyard took off with a chipmunk, and I am sad because the chipmunks are part of my backyard extended family spam








(not sure if this is comforting at all)


----------



## txjennah PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> (not sure if this is comforting at all)


My husband and I watched a nature documentary years ago where we were invested in these adorable bunnies escaping a mountain lion. The bunnies victoriously escaped, but then the narrator somberly announced that the mountain lion cubs all starved to death as a result. STOP PLAYING WITH MY EMOTIONS, NATURE.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAY JENNS BACK! SPAM!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HAPPY FRIDAY SPAMMERS!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*42!!!!!! *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

You’ve got 4.5 days still to buy your moms goats! 
SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Just spammin on my own


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam spam spam


----------



## txjennah PE

I guess @MeowMeow PE and I are the only spammers at work spam?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Sad spam. I wish I wasn’t working. I mean…I guess I’m kind of not working because I haven’t gotten much done today so far


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I guess @MeowMeow PE and I are the only spammers at work spam?


I'm here SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ToP?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dangit, still no board approval for me, either SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

EVERYONE HAVE A WONDERFUL HOLIDAY WEEKEND SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Weekend SPAM.


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, bunch of busy little spammers up in here.....


----------



## DLD PE

Tuesday morning SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It is getting close. I believe in two weeks I will know I did not pass.


----------



## txjennah PE

DoctorWho-PE said:


> It is getting close. I believe in two weeks I will know I did not pass.
> View attachment 27915


Spam for @DoctorWho-PE !


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DoctorWho-PE said:


> View attachment 27919


Have you seen this?
A Winnie the Pooh horror movie is coming out.
*Winnie the Pooh: Blood and Honey*








‘Winnie the Pooh: Blood and Honey’ Director Teases Slasher Film Plot: ‘Pooh and Piglet Go on a Rampage’


A.A. Milne’s original “Winnie the Pooh” stories only lapsed into the public domain five months ago, but the tubby little cubby has already made his foray into slasher films. &#822…




variety.com


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE !!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAMMYYY SPAMMYY SPAMMYYYYY


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Intern started today. She seems really nice! Spam!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM ON MY TONGUE I WANT IT!


----------



## txjennah PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> Have you seen this?
> A Winnie the Pooh horror movie is coming out.
> *Winnie the Pooh: Blood and Honey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Winnie the Pooh: Blood and Honey’ Director Teases Slasher Film Plot: ‘Pooh and Piglet Go on a Rampage’
> 
> 
> A.A. Milne’s original “Winnie the Pooh” stories only lapsed into the public domain five months ago, but the tubby little cubby has already made his foray into slasher films. &#822…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


Yesss I think I will pass on that. I don't want to taint my warm fuzzy Disney Pooh memories.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ugh I am not productive today at all spam


----------



## matt267 PE

DoctorWho-PE said:


> It is getting close. I believe in two weeks I will know I did not pass.
> View attachment 27915


You SHALL pass


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Tuesday SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

End of May spam!


----------



## pbrme

Have to get the pool opened in the next few weeks spam


----------



## pbrme

Need to finish some electrical and plumbing first... sheesh spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SO SLEEPY


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@pbrme has his own pool?!?!?! PARTY AT PBRME’S HOUSE!!!! FREE PBR AND SQUIRRELS AND FLOATIES!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

WE ARE A PBR FAMILY


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> Have you seen this?
> A Winnie the Pooh horror movie is coming out.
> *Winnie the Pooh: Blood and Honey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Winnie the Pooh: Blood and Honey’ Director Teases Slasher Film Plot: ‘Pooh and Piglet Go on a Rampage’
> 
> 
> A.A. Milne’s original “Winnie the Pooh” stories only lapsed into the public domain five months ago, but the tubby little cubby has already made his foray into slasher films. &#822…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


That looks terrible.


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> @pbrme has his own pool?!?!?! PARTY AT PBRME’S HOUSE!!!! FREE PBR AND SQUIRRELS AND FLOATIES!


Yeah, with the price of chlorine tho, we're going to need to start charging admission. Last time I checked a 50# bucket was $250. We have three skimmer baskets and they take about 2-3 a week. That's like.... _divide by 14, carry the 2, multiply by...._ like $40,000 this summer .


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

pbrme said:


> Yeah, with the price of chlorine tho, we're going to need to start charging admission. Last time I checked a 50# bucket was $250. We have three skimmer baskets and they take about 2-3 a week. That's like.... _divide by 14, carry the 2, multiply by...._ like $40,000 this summer .


Feck. That is many moneys.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DoctorWho-PE said:


> Feck. That is many moneys.


I call mine Surprise Pool because I did not want it, plan for it, or budget for it. But house came with it and at the time I had to buy so...surprise! I hate pools.

Also, SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I will never have a pool! When husband and I were house searching we just refused to look at houses with pools lol


----------



## MeowMeow PE

We need to have a can of spam pool floatie made for @pbrme


----------



## MeowMeow PE

We also need to get him some tiny water skis so he can zoom around his pool


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I will never have a pool! When husband and I were house searching we just refused to look at houses with pools lol


Same, they seem like such a major pain in the ass. When we bought our house, I know we pissed off the previous owner because he was really hoping that we'd put in a larger offer so we could keep the hot tub. We were like, "nah," lol.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

@leggo PE @JayKay PE


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27930


The cat roaming in our yard took out a SECOND chipmunk this weekend and it made me sad! I saw him again on Monday and started tapping on my kitchen window furiously. The cat went away and I haven't seen him since. I like cats, but not when they take out my chipmunk bbs!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> The cat roaming in our yard took out a SECOND chipmunk this weekend and it made me sad! I saw him again on Monday and started tapping on my kitchen window furiously. The cat went away and I haven't seen him since. I like cats, but not when they take out my chipmunk bbs!


Poor chipmunks  Neighborhood cats will come sit under my bird feeders and wait for birds or chipmunks. I always chase them off when I see them!!! Also I don’t like them in my backyard because if I let the dogs out and don’t realize a cat is back there, the dogs will certainly chase after it, and they are very fast dogs. My dogs are fine with my cat inside, but I don’t know what they’d do to a cat outside. I’ve heard of other greyhounds who got ahold of a cat outside and killed/seriously injured it, and then started behaving scary around their indoor cats. I would hate for that to happen!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Poor chipmunks  Neighborhood cats will come sit under my bird feeders and wait for birds or chipmunks. I always chase them off when I see them!!! Also I don’t like them in my backyard because if I let the dogs out and don’t realize a cat is back there, the dogs will certainly chase after it, and they are very fast dogs. My dogs are fine with my cat inside, but I don’t know what they’d do to a cat outside. I’ve heard of other greyhounds who got ahold of a cat outside and killed/seriously injured it, and then started behaving scary around their indoor cats. I would hate for that to happen!


Oh no!!! I wish they would all just get along. 

It's wild how quickly those instincts kick in! When Apollo was about three or four months old, I took him to my in-law's house. They had a young cat and we had the two "meet." Apollo immediately started growling!  I don't even know if he had ever met a cat at that point in his life.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh no!!! I wish they would all just get along.
> 
> It's wild how quickly those instincts kick in! When Apollo was about three or four months old, I took him to my in-law's house. They had a young cat and we had the two "meet." Apollo immediately started growling!  I don't even know if he had ever met a cat at that point in his life.


LOL
Is Apollo any bigger than a cat?
(joking... kinda  )


----------



## pbrme

txjennah PE said:


> Same, they seem like such a major pain in the ass.


Yuuuup! We're on season 4 of owning one, and it's getting easier every year. We have a dolphin robot that runs a couple times a week and netting out the bugs only takes 20 min. So really low maintenance until you close it. That seems to take a half day each time. An in-ground +40K gal is no joke to take care of, but is sure nice when the 100+ heat wave hits in July.


----------



## txjennah PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> LOL
> Is Apollo any bigger than a cat?
> (joking... kinda  )


He isn't!  everyone who meets him in person is surprised by how tiny he actually is. He just looks chonky on camera


----------



## txjennah PE

pbrme said:


> Yuuuup! We're on season 4 of owning one, and it's getting easier every year. We have a dolphin robot that runs a couple times a week and netting out the bugs only takes 20 min. So really low maintenance until you close it. That seems to take a half day each time. An in-ground +40K gal is no joke to take care of, but is sure nice when the 100+ heat wave hits in July.


Oh nice! I didn't realize there are pool robots for maintenance.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@pbrme


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## DLD PE

Today is National "Eat SPAM while your wife is out of town" Day!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@DLD PE just living that bachelor life


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

I love that it's almost summer SPAM!


----------



## txjennah PE

Winter can suck it spam


----------



## pbrme

Thurs. morning spam!


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27939


What anxiety inducing BS is this??


----------



## pbrme




----------



## MeowMeow PE

*KASPLAM!!! *


----------



## MeowMeow PE

*KASPAM!!!*


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Splam. Spam.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HAPPY FRIDAY SPAMMERS!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

It’s a roly poly


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27957
> 
> 
> It’s a roly poly


They ARE roly polys. Rosary bug??? what the heck, people are being silly


----------



## pbrme

Friday spam! Weeeeee!


----------



## DLD PE

Friday SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roly poly SPAM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR @Spitfire6532 so he has a good day at work!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for @NikR_PE titties!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE for being a badass!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam at @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE ‘s crawdaddys he’s eatin!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for farts!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have been obsessively logging into NCEES to see if they have posted the newsletter yet.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @MeowMeow PE rainbow eyes!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!


----------



## Spitfire6532

MeowMeow PE said:


> SPAM FOR @Spitfire6532 so he has a good day at work!!!!


This made my day at work a little bit brighter


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27957
> 
> 
> It’s a roly poly


We called them "pill bugs"


----------



## matt267 PE

hello?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> hello?


Hiya.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm going on PTO Friday, so naturally this week is full of "CAN I DO THREE WEEKS WORTH OF WORK IN FOUR DAYS?" And the answer is NO, but I will pretend that I can.

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE !

Spam for Monday productivity!


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is the week where I start to stress about results. Although I think they won't be out until next week.


----------



## DLD PE

Vols baseball...going to super regionals SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Effin Monday spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

Monday Spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

lol


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Oh yeah, keep meaning to show you guys the text predictor on my phone for my last name


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27971
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, keep meaning to show you guys the text predictor on my phone for my last name


That is the sign of a great spammer!


----------



## txjennah PE

Why bother locking an Excel spreadsheet if you can upload it to Google Drive and then download it as an unprotected worksheet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah PE said:


> Why bother locking an Excel spreadsheet if you can upload it to Google Drive and then download it as an unprotected worksheet spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Why bother locking an Excel spreadsheet if you can upload it to Google Drive and then download it as an unprotected worksheet spam


does that actually work? hm....


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Good morning spammers!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@DoctorWho-PE did they put out that newsletter yet?


----------



## txjennah PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> does that actually work? hm....


I'm not saying it will work for all spreadsheets, but it worked for a spreadsheet I uploaded to it


----------



## MeowMeow PE

My spammy don’t jiggle jiggle, it folds


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I like to see it wiggle wiggle, for sure


----------



## MeowMeow PE

It makes me wanna nibble nibble, you know


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Eating in my fiat you really have to see it


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Pinky goo in a tin can


----------



## MeowMeow PE

No ham, but for spam I am a fan


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Tuesday SPAM.


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> My spammy don’t jiggle jiggle, it folds


@MeowMeow PE I love it.
I see a long and successful rap career in your future.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE !!!!!!!


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE

So tired spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## leggo PE

snickerd3 said:


> View attachment 27994


This is what it feels like for me.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE!

EDIT: TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE!


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, @DoctorWho-PE is going to have a sh!t ton of alerts.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

WE SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!!


----------



## pbrme

The week is half over spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAY SPAM!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@pbrme will you post a funny spam? I need one right now


----------



## pbrme

Errr wait. Is it half full spam?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

It can be an old oneeeeee


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> @pbrme will you post a funny spam? I need one right now


On it._ *runs off to imgflip_


----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> @pbrme will you post a funny spam? I need one right now


----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## MeowMeow PE

THANK YOU @pbrme !!!!!!


----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sure did not.


MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27995


Oh jebus. I want tiny toebeans.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

pbrme said:


> View attachment 28002
> 
> View attachment 28003


Wait, they don't still take months?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

pbrme said:


> The week is half over spam!


And i still have not gotten any work done. Sigh.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Pshhh work shmork. I haven’t gotten any work done either. We’re fine. It’ll be fine! 
SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wednesday SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm for @DoctorWho-PE!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Meow spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

GOOD MORNING SPAMMERS!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

Thrusday spam to Friday and weekend of opening the pool!


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## Platypus Engineer

snickerd3 said:


> View attachment 28026


Finally


----------



## MeowMeow PE

OMG HELLOOOOO @Platypus Engineer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WELCOME TO THE ONGOING CBT SPAM THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammers unite!! We have a new spammer!! Hi @Platypus Engineer!


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Coincidence spam. End of workday. "Running on Empty" came onto my music stream.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Wow it’s so good to have you here @Platypus Engineer ! Spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spamming with friends is fun!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

The more spammers the merrier!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@Platypus Engineer serious question….have you eaten spam before?


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin’


----------



## leggo PE

It’s the only thing to do!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Platypus Engineer said:


> Coincidence spam. End of workday. "Running on Empty" came onto my music stream.


Did someone say SPAM??


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spammin' in the mornin'...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spammin' in the evenin'...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spammin' at suppertime...


----------



## leggo PE

When spam is on the table


----------



## leggo PE

You can keep spammin’ any time


----------



## leggo PE

Woot!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

You hanging in there @DoctorWho-PE ?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

TOP
Spam for @DoctorWho-PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam for me! Yay!


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Friday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam on Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam everyday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Everyday spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Does anyone actually have an extended warranty on their car?


----------



## matt267 PE

If so, I've been meaning to reach out.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HI SPAMMERS!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spammy spam spam


----------



## leggo PE

4000 spams!!!


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

Slow and steady, we spam on.


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spam, because why not?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


>



Gee. How did I ever miss this phenom?


----------



## matt267 PE

DoctorWho-PE said:


> Gee. How did I ever miss this phenom?


That song is a classic.


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

snickerd3 said:


> View attachment 28050


Do not want.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam for results... soon.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE !!!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Soon.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE !!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

But not RN.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE !!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE !!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for @Spitfire6532 so he has a good week!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for bidets!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for Pride!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE !!! Results are coming!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

They’ll be here before she knows it!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Topsies spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam to your mother!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I don’t wanna work, I just want to spam!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Going to pick up foster mama and babies soon!


----------



## Spitfire6532

@MeowMeow PE Appreciation spam!


----------



## Spitfire6532

Also it has been over 90 all weekend and I don't have A/C at home


----------



## Spitfire6532

But work has A/C so that makes Monday a bit less miserable


----------



## MeowMeow PE

omgggggggggg I’d move into the office. No way I'm sitting in house with no A/C


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Also it has been over 90 all weekend and I don't have A/C at home


Don't have AC??!!?
Where do you live. AC is required here in the south.


----------



## Spitfire6532

I am in Colorado, this is really about as hot as it usually gets here, just bad luck it is this early!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Only 11k more spam post required.


----------



## plasticworld

pls pls post the se results


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!


----------



## pbrme

Spam for a quick week!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @DoctorWho-PE !!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @DoctorWho-PE and @plasticworld!!!


----------



## leggo PE

We welcome everyone waiting for SE results (especially because NCEES so rudely calls it the P.E. Structural and not the S.E.) and the wait is BRUTAL! Come spam with us!!


----------



## leggo PE

Calling @bassist, @Manimani, @whatwhat, @melonzai, @Aspiringeng, @Duke, @E720 and everyone else still waiting! Spamming is indeed a great distraction.


----------



## leggo PE

It can really help take the edge off.


----------



## leggo PE

It goes something like this:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

And it’s a well known and respected fact that, the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass!


----------



## leggo PE

And ANY spam is more than no spam!


----------



## leggo PE

So why not try a little spammin’?


----------



## leggo PE

It gives your fingers something else to do besides refresh on NCEES!


----------



## leggo PE

And it honestly can help relieve some built up stress and tension!


----------



## leggo PE

Because it’s silly! But yet so critical!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam can be anything you want it to be!


----------



## bassist

leggo PE said:


> We welcome everyone waiting for SE results (especially because NCEES so rudely calls it the P.E. Structural and not the S.E.) and the wait is BRUTAL! Come spam with us!!


This is the stupidest step from NCEES. I mean what are they achieving with the name change which confuses the heck out of everyone. Some people posted on LinkedIn that they passed PE structural and are open to sharing their notes. I rushed for those only to feel disappointed.


----------



## Manimani

GOD HELP US ALL


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!


----------



## snickerd3

Especially if you have two games back to back on different fields


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for SE results!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for SE results!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spam for SE results!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

BARB AND STAR DEMAND MORE SPAMS TO RELEASE RESULTS!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

BARB AND STAR DEMAND MORE SPAMS TO RELEASE RESULTS!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

BARB AND STAR DEMAND MORE SPAMS TO RELEASE RESULTS!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Topsies


----------



## MeowMeow PE

BARB AND STAR DEMAND MORE SPAMS TO RELEASE RESULTS!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

BARB AND STAR DEMAND MORE SPAMS TO RELEASE RESULTS!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

BARB AND STAR DEMAND MORE SPAMS TO RELEASE RESULTS!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

BARB AND STAR DEMAND MORE SPAMS TO RELEASE RESULTS!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

BARB AND STAR DEMAND MORE SPAMS TO RELEASE RESULTS!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I didn’t even take the SE. I’m just trying to help the people out man


----------



## MeowMeow PE

BARB AND STAR DEMAND MORE SPAMS TO RELEASE RESULTS!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

BARB AND STAR DEMAND MORE SPAMS TO RELEASE RESULTS!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

BARB AND STAR DEMAND MORE SPAMS TO RELEASE RESULTS!!!


----------



## bassist

SPAMMING FOR SE RESULTS!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

MORE SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

KEEP SPAMMING!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

IT’LL MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER! Spam


----------



## bassist

SPAMMING FOR SE RESULTS. LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassist

SPAMMING FOR SE RESULTS. LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassist

SPAMMING FOR SE RESULTS. LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

JUST KEEP SPAMMING!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

JUST KEEP SPAMMING!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

JUST KEEP SPAMMING!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

JUST KEEP SPAMMING!!!


----------



## bassist

SPAMMING FOR SE RESULTS. LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassist

SPAMMING FOR SE RESULTS. LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassist

SPAMMING FOR SE RESULTS. LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

can't type. finger hutrs.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@bassist one time in a college class we had to give a group presentation and our topic was like influential artists of music genres. For example, my portion was on reggae, so I chose to discuss Bob Marley. I think someone did country and probably did like Johnny Cash or something. (This was nearly 15 years ago, bad memory….I can’t remember all the different genres we covered). 
Well a girl in our group who was covering alternative rock insisted on doing hers on Fall Out Boy, much to the group’s chagrin. We begged her to do Nirvana or Radiohead or even Oasis….just NOT Fall Out Boy. She. Would. Not. Budge. 
During her part of the presentation she talked a looooot about the bassist Pete Wentz…and every time she said bassist, she pronounced it “bASSist”, like the fish. And she said it at least 3 times. It was so cringey.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

DoctorWho-PE said:


> can't type. finger hutrs.


type one thing, highlight and CTRL + C
then: 
CTRL + ENTER
SHIFT + TAB
CTRL + V 
repeat 

maybe there's a way to do all that without hurting finger lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ow


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ow


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ow


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

so the keys that require left ring finger are out.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

is 11:15. have done nothing today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

mousing is hard with right hand


----------



## bassist

MeowMeow PE said:


> @bassist one time in a college class we had to give a group presentation and our topic was like influential artists of music genres. For example, my portion was on reggae, so I chose to discuss Bob Marley. I think someone did country and probably did like Johnny Cash or something. (This was nearly 15 years ago, bad memory….I can’t remember all the different genres we covered).
> Well a girl in our group who was covering alternative rock insisted on doing hers on Fall Out Boy, much to the group’s chagrin. We begged her to do Nirvana or Radiohead or even Oasis….just NOT Fall Out Boy. She. Would. Not. Budge.
> During her part of the presentation she talked a looooot about the bassist Pete Wentz…and every time she said bassist, she pronounced it “bASSist”, like the fish. And she said it at least 3 times. It was so cringey.


I come from a non-English speaking country and I have seen many people pronouncing bass as bASS . I don't judge them but damn that's so cringy lol.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

bassist said:


> I come from a non-English speaking country and I have seen many people pronouncing bass as bASS . I don't judge them but damn that's so cringy lol.


English is hard, and has stupid rules.


----------



## bassist

MeowMeow PE said:


> @bassist one time in a college class we had to give a group presentation and our topic was like influential artists of music genres. For example, my portion was on reggae, so I chose to discuss Bob Marley. I think someone did country and probably did like Johnny Cash or something. (This was nearly 15 years ago, bad memory….I can’t remember all the different genres we covered).
> Well a girl in our group who was covering alternative rock insisted on doing hers on Fall Out Boy, much to the group’s chagrin. We begged her to do Nirvana or Radiohead or even Oasis….just NOT Fall Out Boy. She. Would. Not. Budge.
> During her part of the presentation she talked a looooot about the bassist Pete Wentz…and every time she said bassist, she pronounced it “bASSist”, like the fish. And she said it at least 3 times. It was so cringey.


BTW, Lively Up Yourself was the first song I covered after I started learning bass. Love Reggae


----------



## MeowMeow PE

bassist said:


> I come from a non-English speaking country and I have seen many people pronouncing bass as bASS . I don't judge them but damn that's so cringy lol.


She was born and raised in Kansas (or somewhere in the Midwest). I would totally be understanding if English was not her first language!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Pretty sure she had said she had some kind of musical experience too…which is why all of us were scratching our head


----------



## leggo PE

DoctorWho-PE said:


> mousing is hard with right hand


Are you a leftie? How did I not know this??


----------



## bassist

SPAMMING FOR SE RESULTS. LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @bassist and @DoctorWho-PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @bassist and @DoctorWho-PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @bassist and @DoctorWho-PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for @bassist and @DoctorWho-PE!


----------



## bassist

I think this could be a fun get-together event in real life if we all can watch the result posted on the big screen and we should get a paid half-day off at work to cheer for fellow SE takers and ourselves.


----------



## bassist

SPAMMING FOR SE RESULTS. LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
@leggo PE @MeowMeow PE @DoctorWho-PE


----------



## leggo PE

Obligatory spam!!


----------



## leggo PE

One must spam when tagged!


----------



## leggo PE

Otherwise the spam gods look down on you afoul!


----------



## leggo PE

And NCEES definitely prefers to see more spam from more people, rather than less!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam fact #8:

The spam limit does not exist.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!! Spam for @DoctorWho-PE and @bassist and @Manimani and @plasticworld


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR ALL THE SE TAKERS!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR RESULTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

It’s gotta be today right?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Oh!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR PASSES FOR EVERYONE!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

@pbrme we need you to get into your arsenal and post all the spam memes you got!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

maybe i shouldn't post that last one anymore. SPAM!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m eating pimiento stuffed Spanish manzanilla olives with my lunch today, instead of my usual kalamatas. Very delicious, will have to add them into a rotation.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SPAM FOR SE RESULTS!!!!


----------



## plasticworld

pls give me test results my exam, it is very sick


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spoiler: just keep.......



SPAMMING


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @plasticworld !!


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick's team has about 2/3 of these as pictured. Yes to nicest slowest strongest smallest coach's and toughest. Not to fastest best and tallest


----------



## MeowMeow PE

What even *is* best kid? Like best at the sport? The most “well behaved” and rule follower? WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!


----------



## snickerd3

MeowMeow PE said:


> What even *is* best kid? Like best at the sport? The most “well behaved” and rule follower? WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!


I know!!! Best how??? PLays every position well? Best hitter??? 

Minisnick fits multiple. Overall he is probably the most consistent. He is the tallest, but he plays catcher 90% of the time. He is probably one of the strongest as he can throw from home to second without making the baseman moving from the base to catch. He will be pitching wednesday, so he was shifted to left outfield 2/3 of the way through last night game to rest his arm and also not starting at catcher tonight.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

snickerd3 said:


> I know!!! Best how??? PLays every position well? Best hitter???
> 
> Minisnick fits multiple. Overall he is probably the most consistent. He is the tallest, but he plays catcher 90% of the time. He is probably one of the strongest as he can throw from home to second without making the baseman moving from the base to catch. He will be pitching wednesday, so he was shifted to left outfield 2/3 of the way through last night game to rest his arm and also not starting at catcher tonight.


In my experience with little league, they put the best player at first base. You gotta make a play every single hit.


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> @pbrme we need you to get into your arsenal and post all the spam memes you got!


----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme

That's pretty much all I've got. Need to make more I spose.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam is the way.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The spam is strong with @pbrme


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 28157


one of my favorites


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My stupid hand hurts. Which makes working hard. And concentration. And maybe, MAYBE results.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

snickerd3 said:


> View attachment 28156


This is every day in the central valley gahhhhhh!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

pbrme said:


> That's pretty much all I've got. Need to make more I spose.


Jeebus where were you in 2018-2019 when I needed you!


----------



## pbrme

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Jeebus where were you in 2018-2019 when I needed you!


EB was on the blocked list when I started the new position back in 2014, so it just sort of drifted away. Got a notification email the start of 2021, and found it wasn't blocked anymore. They fixed the glitch.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

“AAAAND IIIIIIIIII WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOUUUUUUUUUUUU”


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

::LION KING OPENING SONG::


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

(I know it's Circle of Life but funnier this way)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 28163


Down with the sickness.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 28163


Country roads
Take me home
To the place
I belong
*WEST VIRGINIA*


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> Country roads
> Take me home
> To the place
> I belong
> *WEST VIRGINIA*


Ever since Kingsman 2 came out, this song always makes me think of Merlin


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam to wait.


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 28163


Easy. This @3:20


----------



## leggo PE

Hmmm?


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## leggo PE

Spam


----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 28172


Bodega cats!


----------



## pbrme

Thursday spam, no whammys no whammys... STOP!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Phone updating SPAM.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

S


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

P


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

A


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

M


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Stop. SPAMMER time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Can't SPAM this!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'll show you my SPAM if you show me yours.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 28178


More like-
HD Employee: "Can I help you find something today?"
PBR: "Not really... looking at your app it says you have 14 of these buttfor's in stock here on aisle 7, bin 12, but I don't see any in or around the vicinity."
HD Employee: _*Pulls out their phone app to confirm_
PBR: "I also looked up on the top shelf backstock and didn't see any boxes with the same UPC."
HD Employee: "Well it looks like you can order it online."
PBR:
HD Employee:
PBR: "Spam you very much."
HD Employee: "Your welco, whay what?"


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday spam is always much better.


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday spam is always much better.


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday spam is always much better.


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday spam is always much better.


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday spam is always much better.


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday spam is always much better.


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday spam is always much better.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oops! We ran into some problems.
You must wait at least 8 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oops! We ran into some problems.
You must wait at least 8 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oops! We ran into some problems.
You must wait at least 8 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oops! We ran into some problems.
You must wait at least 8 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oops! We ran into some problems.
You must wait at least 8 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oops! We ran into some problems.
You must wait at least 8 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oops! We ran into some problems.
You must wait at least 8 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oops! We ran into some problems.
You must wait at least 8 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oops! We ran into some problems.
You must wait at least 8 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oops! We ran into some problems.
You must wait at least 8 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oops! We ran into some problems.
You must wait at least 8 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oops! We ran into some problems.
You must wait at least 8 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oops! We ran into some problems.
You must wait at least 8 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oops! We ran into some problems.
You must wait at least 8 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## pbrme

Rapid fire copy paste post spam test


----------



## pbrme

Rapid fire copy paste post spam test


----------



## pbrme

matt267 PE said:


> Oops! We ran into some problems.
> You must wait at least 8 seconds before performing this action.


Yep. confirmed. piss.


----------



## matt267 PE

did it work?


----------



## matt267 PE

pbrme said:


> Yep. confirmed. piss.


----------



## matt267 PE

hahahaha


----------



## pbrme

matt267 PE said:


> did it work?


Shit no man. This blows now.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Does the 10 second delay applied to supporting members?


----------



## blybrook PE

supporting member timer test


----------



## blybrook PE

supporting member timer test


----------



## blybrook PE

supporting member timer test


----------



## blybrook PE

There is no copy paste post timer delay identified for the supporting member, no 8 second delay warning...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh no.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Friday spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Hello!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE

^ um, someone needs to wash their hands.


----------



## matt267 PE

laksfjdl;asj fd


----------



## matt267 PE

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

matt267 PE said:


> ^ um, someone needs to wash their hands.


I saw that picture and was wondering... "Is her finger in that cats @$$ ???"


----------



## matt267 PE

fsaldsj af


----------



## matt267 PE

fsadfsdafsd


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all about the $$


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## pbrme

Friday checking out spam. Later


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spam!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Saturday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Free top?!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Nice


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Triple


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the summer Olympics.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Father's day spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Juneteenth spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Wedding anniversary spam


----------



## PE-ness

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

PE-ness said:


> What did I miss?


You missed a lot.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'll spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Back to work spam!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Holiday Spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAY!!! Welcome back @txjennah PE !!!
I mean, sad you have to go back to work. But I’m happy you’re back with us!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I was gonna say Effin Monday spam. But it’s a good Monday because Jenn’s back!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Woohoo spam!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I was gonna say Effin Monday spam. But it’s a good Monday because Jenn’s back!


awww thanks!  Yeah being back to work after vacation is rough, but glad to be back here at least!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Set up spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mondaze SPAM.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Mondaze SPAM.


Holiday spam


----------



## leggo PE

Workday spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 28203


I think @MeowMeow PE wins the internet SPAM. Like, the whole thing SPAM.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I think @MeowMeow PE wins the internet SPAM. Like, the whole thing SPAM.


I cannot stop picturing @MeowMeow PE licking her anus?!!?
#dontjudgeme


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

I LOVE RUNNY EGGS! AINT NO DEFEATING ME!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 28211


This was slightly triggering.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM a lama ding dong.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spammy


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Topsies


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## leggo PE

Spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Buenos días spammers!!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE

hump day spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

I can't focus spam


----------



## leggo PE

So tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

MORE SPAM!!!!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Eight minutes into this meeting and we're still on the safety moment


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Well spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

It’s Thursday spammers!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

BABY KITTENS ARE BACK SPAM


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

snickerd3 said:


> View attachment 28224


@snickerd3 where do you live??? Are you having a 103F day today? I'm meltingggggg SPAM.


----------



## pbrme

Grilled spam and pineapple kabobs


----------



## snickerd3

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @snickerd3 where do you live??? Are you having a 103F day today? I'm meltingggggg SPAM.


midwest. Last week was near 100 with heat indexes in 110s. This week has been cooler in the 90s and much smaller heat indexes.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

me today


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

snickerd3 said:


> midwest. Last week was near 100 with heat indexes in 110s. This week has been cooler in the 90s and much smaller heat indexes.


Ooh, I can hear you sizzle from here SPAM.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Anyone else hear word of a concrete shortage? Sounds like it is escalating since we are feeling it at the residential scale.


----------



## snickerd3

not around here.


----------



## snickerd3

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 28228
> 
> me today


or me during allergy season...which is year round


----------



## leggo PE

I have heard of fly ash/slag shortages but more like regionally, not nationally — and not in CA, but elsewhere.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Today is garbage and I want to set it on fire spam


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Hello spammers. It’s a very sad day for our country.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

This is not ok.


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday Spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Fortunately I’m going on vacation to Colorado next week and it’s a cool state.


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday Spam


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> This is not ok.


Yeah never thought I'd see the day my constitutional rights get taken away from me, what a time to be alive.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Fortunately I’m going on vacation to Colorado next week and it’s a cool state.


Colorado is #goals, I really hope mr. txj gets a job there, because I wanna wake up and see mountains in the background...not cornfields. But I know it's hella expensive, so.

I hope you have fun!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’d love to live there too, but yes, too expensive. Maybe someday.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m a Missouri resident, but live less than a mile from Kansas state line. Abortions are still legal in Kansas. I live 10 minutes from a clinic that provides this service. If any EB members need help accessing this service, let me know and I will do anything I can to help! I can get my spare bedroom ready, give rides, make food, etc.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m a Missouri resident, but live less than a mile from Kansas state line. Abortions are still legal in Kansas. I live 10 minutes from a clinic that provides this service. If any EB members need help accessing this service, let me know and I will do anything I can to help! I can get my spare bedroom ready, give rides, make food, etc.


Same offer stands in California. If any EB member, family member, or friend needs help accessing this service, I have a spare bedroom with private bathroom and can assist with transportation, food, medication runs. Anything.


----------



## txjennah PE

@MeowMeow PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE y'all are amazing <3


----------



## leggo PE

Spam friends are the best friends!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Went MTBing SPAM. Mah bumbadoo hurts SPAM.


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

Rapid speed Monday spam....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Monday SPAM!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Just spamming


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM-a-lama-ding-dong.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 4,800!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NOPE NOPE NOPE


squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> SPAM to 4,800!


Spamlamamding dong?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

interesting spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

What?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am so confused.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Monday spam, it’s what’s for dinner!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Tuesday spam is better


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wednesday spam is full of woe!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It’s…Wednesday SPAM?


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys. No. Don't do that. It's Tuesday SPAM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SHUT IT TUESDAY.


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

snickerd3 said:


> View attachment 28242


ACCURATE


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Wow, where did everyone go?

Slow spam day?


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

??? Where'd you go?


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Hello??


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spamming is spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dying in redlines.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

I really should start studying for the PE again.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

If my PE lapsed, do I have to take the EIT again?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Maybe I need to study also!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Study with lots of spamwhiches


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

I meant to type studying for the PE again. I failed a few years back and was too embarrassed to ask for help here.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Aw man, well you know what they say, only quitters quit. Don’t be a quitter.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Be a unquitter


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ya know, I’m an unquitter. Despite being reprimanded by the board for making that 

Exit Here…………………………





NOT!

road sign, I’m still gonna re-get my PE certificate.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

currently applying for my NZ PE-ness, although I already have the International PE qualification...

-Dex PE, INT PE, PMP


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

I hope to get my PE some day.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Am I doing this rite?


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE PMP said:


> currently applying for my NZ PE-ness, although I already have the International PE qualification...
> 
> -Dex PE, INT PE, PMP


Huh? That's like dividing by i.


----------



## pbrme

And also spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

pbrme said:


> Huh? That's like dividing by i.


sqrt(i)


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

slow spam for a slow day for a slow moment


----------



## heyPEgurl

What's this spam thing?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

heyPEgurl said:


> What's this spam thing?


SPAM TO RESULTS!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

heyPEgurl said:


> What's this spam thing?


SPAM TO FUN!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Back by popular demand. This is our the new EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses for the Weekly WttS. For the noobs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 1,000,000 posts. The rules are as follows:
> 
> No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional;
> Spelling doesn’t count; and
> Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme.
> These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "TIME". Good luck and happy spamming. And hopefully we don't break the website.





heyPEgurl said:


> What's this spam thing?


READ RULES! BREAK RULES


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Happy New (Fiscal) Year SPAM


----------



## heyPEgurl

Sure is quiet in here.


----------



## Baconator

What do you think about Hunter’s Laptop? Will it be a Red October Surprise?


----------



## heyPEgurl

HAH. I think he was a total dipshit to drop it off. I also think each side has made up their minds about it and that there won't be an October surprise.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

heyPEgurl said:


> Sure is quiet in here.


Yeah, activity is really down.


----------



## Baconator

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Yeah, activity is really down.


Yes it’s because we are being watched. The microchips ya know.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Baconator said:


> we are being watched


That's unsettling.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Baconator said:


> Yes it’s because we are being watched. The microchips ya know.


Feck.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Yeah, activity is really down.


There was a mass-[REDACTED] because they knew about [REDACTED]


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

This is all really weird....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Memories....


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

OMG, this place is dead!!!!


----------



## 1973Olds98

Yes, not much activity these days, in the era of the CBT exam!


----------



## jeb6294

Rodeo_EIT said:


> OMG, this place is dead!!!!


You can blame management. This board was begun by a core group who started it after getting fed up with the poorly run message board they used to have on the ppi2pass.com site. As the site grew...a lot...it became more than a few Engineers could, or wanted to, handle. New owners up and took over thinking they could make money, hence all the ads. The new owners did a very bad job of administering the site, and when confronted by long time users who also contributed a lot of content, they were promptly banned.

This board used to be a great source of information for all things concerning Engineering and the Engineering exams. I am also happy to say that it has generated friendships that have been going on for years, and in some case decades. Fortunately for these people, we have found other avenues to keep in touch. Unfortunately for EB.com, this board is now at the mercy of an owner/admin whose sole purpose is generating income.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Sad that this has happened. I can't imagine the sponsers are happy? It's almost a waste of money to support the site now.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

jeb6294 said:


> You can blame management. This board was begun by a core group who started it after getting fed up with the poorly run message board they used to have on the ppi2pass.com site. As the site grew...a lot...it became more than a few Engineers could, or wanted to, handle. New owners up and took over thinking they could make money, hence all the ads. The new owners did a very bad job of administering the site, and when confronted by long time users who also contributed a lot of content, they were promptly banned.
> 
> This board used to be a great source of information for all things concerning Engineering and the Engineering exams. I am also happy to say that it has generated friendships that have been going on for years, and in some case decades. Fortunately for these people, we have found other avenues to keep in touch. Unfortunately for EB.com, this board is now at the mercy of an owner/admin whose sole purpose is generating income.


Hmmmm, I haven't logged in here for like 6 or 7 months and so i guess it's really gone down hill since?


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

GirlEngineer said:


> Hmmmm, I haven't logged in here for like 6 or 7 months and so i guess it's really gone down hill since?


It's kinda sad really....


----------



## Mbab

Agreed. Loved the anticipating exam results release threads but not much of those these days. Here I am sitting and waiting for CA Seismic results to be released. Last test for the license.


----------

